# Kleiner AGB-Führer



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

Da ich immer wieder viel Unsinn zu diesem Thema in den Foren lese mal eine kleine Übersicht von mir:

*Was sind AGB?*

Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen (AG dienen dazu, Verträge durch vorformulierte Vertragsbedingungen zu vereinfachen und zu standardisieren. Das bedeutet, dass AGB Teil eines Vertrages zwischen zwei Parteien sind (z.B.:  zwischen Blizzard und dem User).
Das Unternehmen kann die AGB theoretisch so gestalten wie es möchte.
Damit sie auch gültige Bestandteile des Vertrages werden müssen sie jedoch drei Bedingungen erfüllen:

1) Die AGB müssen für den Betroffenen deutlich erkennbar sein und nicht etwa versteckt im Kleingedruckten lauern. (Dies Voraussetzung erfüllt Blizzard denke ich gut)

2) Der Betroffene muss die AGB annehmen 

3) Die AGB müssen zulässig sein!! Nicht alles, was sich ein Unternehmen so ausdenkt, entspricht auch der geltenden Gesetzgebung. Widerspricht eine Klausel der AGB der Gesetzgebung, ist die Klausel ungültig, AUCH WENN MAN SIE ANGENOMMEN HAT!
Ob eine Klausel gültig ist regelt das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch (BG und die jeweilige Rechtsprechung.

Fazit: ABG sind Bestandteil der Vertrages und keine Gesetze!! AGB sind nur dann gültig wenn sie nicht gegen, in unserem Fall deutsches bzw. europäisches, Recht verstoßen.

Daraus folgt:

Wer gegen AGB von Blizzard verstößt handelt nicht

- illegal oder strafbar . Diese beiden Begriffe treffen nur dann zu, wenn man gegen ein Gesetz verstößt. Gültige AGB sind aber Vertragsbestandteile und keine Gesetze!!!

- betrügerisch. Auch dieser Begriff kommt aus dem Strafrecht. Wie oben erwähnt verletzt man kein Gesetz wenn man gegen die AGB verstößt, also ist es auch kein Betrug.

Aber: man kann sehr wohl illegal, strafbar oder betrügerisch handeln im Zusammenhang mit Blizzard oder WoW.
Wenn man beispielsweise im Spiel jemanden persönlich beleidigt, erfüllt dies den Straftatbestand der Beleidigung und das ist tatsächlich illegal.
Es ist aber nicht deshalb illegal, weil man gegen die AGB von Blizzard, sondern weil man gegen ein deutsches bzw. europäisches Gesetz verstoßen hat, welches Beleidigungen unter Strafe stellt.
Oder man schafft es mittels eines Hackerprogrammes Blizzard die Bezahlung eines Accounts vorzugaukeln die tatsächlich gar nicht stattgefunden hat. Auch hier liegt die Strafbarkeit aber wieder im Verstoß gegen deutsche bzw. europäische Gesetze und nicht im Verstoß gegen AGB!!!

Zu beachten ist natürlich, dass Einnahmen aus Goldverkäufen oder Poweleveling Einkünfte sind. Diese muss man beim JobCenter und /oder Finanzamt angeben. Sonst droht von dieser Seite Ungemach!!

Fazit: Solange man nur (!) gegen die AGB von Blizzard aber nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstößt handelt man weder illegal noch strafbar oder betrügerisch und bekommt keinen Ärger mit der Polizei


*Was kann passieren, wenn ich gegen die AGB verstoße*

Gehen wir davon aus, dass die AGB gültig sind und man auch nur gegen die AGB verstößt (beliebte Beispiele sind z.B.:  Accountsharing , Gold oder Accounts kaufen / verkaufen, power leveling,). In diesem Fall ist Blizzard berechtigt, das Vertragsverhältnis zu beenden (oft als Accountsperre oder Accountbann bezeichnet.) Weitere Folgen sind NICHT möglich!!!


*Was passiert, wenn mein Account gesperrt wird, ich mir aber sicher bin, gar nichts böses gemacht zu haben?*

Theoretisch kann man, sofern man seinen Standpunkt auch vernünftig beweisen kann, auf dem Klageweg Blizzard dazu zwingen, den Vertrag zu erfüllen (also den Account wieder bereit zu stellen)
Dabei muss man aber damit rechnen, einen Prozess zu führen und zunächst einen Anwalt vorzufinanzieren. Sollte man diesen Prozess verlieren (und das ist nicht so unwahrscheinlich, weil Blizz bestimmt keine schlechten Anwälte hat), darf man die Kosten des Verfahrens (also auch die gegnerischen Anwaltskosten) bezahlen. 

Ob sich der Aufwand und das finanzielle Risiko für einen Account wirklich lohnt, wage ich heftigst zu bezweifeln!! 


_(An die Profis: das Thema ist sicherlich nicht vollständig erfasst, aber ich habe versucht eine verständliche Sprache zu finden. Wo ich grobe Patzer drin habe bitte ich um eine PM damit ich diese editieren kann!!)_

Edit: dank des Hinweises vieler aufmersamer Leser hab ich einen Fehler berichtigt und aus allen AGBs AGB gemacht. Begründung siehe folgende Posts
Edit: Nach Hinweis von Grushdak wird deutsches mit europäischem Recht ergänzt
Edit: Nach Hinweis von Wuzilla ein Zusatz über Angabepflicht von Einkünften aufgenommen


----------



## D3L1GHT (9. April 2008)

Danke, dass endlich auch jemand noch mal sagt, das verboten nicht gleich illegal ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (9. April 2008)

Sehr nett. 

Endlich ein Thread den man unter jeden "Privatserver darf ich da spielen" oder sonst irgendwelche "Illegal" Threads setzen kann.

B1ubb, Grivok und einige andere werden es dir danken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ich im übrigen auch)


----------



## Ematra (9. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [/i](An die Profis: das Thema ist sicherlich nicht vollständig erfasst, aber ich habe versucht eine verständliche Sprache zu finden. Wo ich grobe Patzer drin habe bitte ich um eine PM damit ich diese editieren kann!!)




Naja, das Recht der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ist ein weites Feld. Muss mir schon auf die Finger hauen, um nicht mit salvatorischer Klausel, unangemessener Benachteiligung oder überraschenden Klauseln anzufangen. Aber ich lass das mal lieber. Buffed-Erfahrungen lehren leider, dass auch diese stark vereinfachten Ausführungen nur von einem Bruchteil derjenigen, die antworten, richtig verstanden werden, was zumeist eine Hochrechnung auf die Gesamtzahl der Leser zulässt.

Dennoch: vote for sticky oder wie man neudeutsch so schön sagt. Gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Naja, das Recht der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ist ein weites Feld. Muss mir schon auf die Finger hauen, um nicht mit salvatorischer Klausel, unangemessener Benachteiligung oder überraschenden Klauseln anzufangen. Aber ich lass das mal lieber. Buffed-Erfahrungen lehren leider, dass auch diese stark vereinfachten Ausführungen nur von einem Bruchteil derjenigen, die antworten, richtig verstanden werden, was zumeist eine Hochrechnung auf die Gesamtzahl der Leser zulässt.
> 
> Dennoch: vote for sticky oder wie man neudeutsch so schön sagt. Gut zusammengefasst.



Ja den Kram wann die Klauseln nun gültig sind und wann nicht (darf für den Nutzer nicht unerwartet kommen etc.) hab ich mir geschenkt, weil ich tatsächlich denke, dass eine Klage gegen Blizzard nur was für ganz hartnäckige und gut betuchte Gemüter ist.


----------



## dunkelschwarz (9. April 2008)

gelesen und verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nein aber ganz im Erst ist ne gute Idee gibt sicherlich genug Leute die meinen diesbezüglich schwachsinn von sich geben zu müssen obwohl sie kA haben.
Gerade wenn es um Verträge und Recht bzw. Unrecht geht sind einzelne Worte schnell vertauscht, der Sinn nicht erkannt/verstanden und alles völlig falsch ausgelegt.


----------



## Tery Whenett (9. April 2008)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Good job!



Habe irgendwo mal von jemandem gelesen, der tatsächlich auf dem Rechtsweg gegen einen Accountbann vorgegangen ist und ohne größere Probleme gewonnen hat. Quelle ist mir leider entfallen, stand aber schonmal irgendwo in dem Forenkomplex hier.

Grüße


----------



## cazimir (9. April 2008)

Aber ist der Handel mit Ware(virtuelles Gold), was einen nicht wirklich gehört(gehört ja Blizz) nicht Betrug und somit illegal? Der Verkäufer bekommt ja etwas übergeben, was den Verkäufer nicht gehört. Ich kenn mich mit Vertragsrecht nicht mehr so gut aus, aber das verstößt doch auf jeden fall gegen das Vertragsrecht.

Das würde mich mal interessieren. Es gibt ja viele Seiten von denen man so etwas betrachten kann. Ich hätte da gerne eine fachmännische Aussage ;-)


----------



## spectrumizer (9. April 2008)

Schöner Thread.  Allerdings vermisse ich die Passage für den 13€-Joker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und am Rande: Es gibt keine Mehrzahl von "Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen". ^^


----------



## Redtim (9. April 2008)

cool, endlich hab ich das mal verstanden XD


----------



## alexaner666 (9. April 2008)

Sehr informativ!
Nett und lobenswert von dir, dass du andere informieren über dieses Thema aufklären willst.
Viel zu Viele Nutzer von WoW haben Angst vor Blizzard,weil sie glauben sie machen sich strafbar wenn sie nicht genau das tun was blizzard ihnen vorschreibt.Tolle Sache wenn man sich mit Gesetzen auskennt.


----------



## Thignus (9. April 2008)

Nur eine Frage: Woher kommt das "s" bei den "AGBs"? 

Bei "Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingung" (Singular) und "Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen" (Plural) finde ich keines.

Ich bitte um Antwort. ^^


----------



## Erim (9. April 2008)

Kleine Korrektur:

*A*llgemeine *G*eschäfts*b*edingungen -> AGB

Es gibt aber keine AGBs oder AGB's oder gar AGBs'
Denn das wären dann 
*A*llgemeine *G*eschäfts*b*edingungen*s*

Also einfach nur *AGB*, im Singular wie auch im Plural


----------



## Ematra (9. April 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Aber ist der Handel mit Ware(virtuelles Gold), was einen nicht wirklich gehört(gehört ja Blizz) nicht Betrug und somit illegal? Der Verkäufer bekommt ja etwas übergeben, was den Verkäufer nicht gehört.




Klares: Nein. Weil schon die Grundannahme falsch ist, hier würde mit etwas gehandelt, was dem Verkäufer nicht gehört.


Der Tatbestand, den Du im Sinn hast, ist wohl jener der Hehlerei, Handel mit gestohlenen oder unterschlagenen Waren.

§ 259 StGB sagt dazu:
(1) Wer eine *Sache*, die ein anderer gestohlen oder sonst durch eine gegen fremdes Vermögen gerichtete rechtswidrige Tat erlangt hat, ankauft oder sonst sich oder einem Dritten verschafft, sie absetzt oder absetzen hilft, um sich oder einen Dritten zu bereichern, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

Hehlerei kann also schonmal nur begehen, wer mit *Sachen* handelt. Hier hilft uns § 90 BGB weiter:
Begriff der Sache
Sachen im Sinne des Gesetzes sind nur körperliche Gegenstände. 

Virtuelles Gold ist aber, wie der Name schon sagt, nur virtuell. Es handelt sich nicht um einen Gegenstand mit eigener Substanz, mit Stofflichkeit, mit Körperlichkeit. Es sind lediglich Daten. Auch wenn das Spiel so schön realistisch erscheint und Prinzipien der Marktwirtschat simuliert. Man kann mit virutellem Gold keine Hehlerei betreiben, weil virtuelles Gold keine Sachqualität hat.


Die Goldhändler haben das Gold auch weder gestohlen, unterschlagen noch sonst etwas.

Man sehe sich den Tatbestand des Diebstahls an:

§ 242 StGB
(1) Wer eine fremde bewegliche *Sache* einem anderen in der Absicht wegnimmt, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

Oder den der Unterschlagung:

§ 246 StGB
(1) Wer eine fremde bewegliche *Sache* sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zueignet, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft, wenn die Tat nicht in anderen Vorschriften mit schwererer Strafe bedroht ist.

Du siehst, auch für derartige Straftaten ist die Sacheigentschaft vonnöten. Virutelles Gold ist aber, wie dargelegt, keine Sache. Ihm fehlt die Eigenschaft des körperlichen Gegenstandes.


Bleibt der Betrug, § 263 StGB.

(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

Betrug zu Lasten des Käufers: Kaum. Voraussetzung für den Betrug ist eine Täuschungshandlung, durch die ein Irrtum beim Käufer hervorgerufen wird. Dafür gibt es keine Anhaltspunkte. Beide Seiten wissen, worauf sie sich einlassen.

Betrug zu Lasten von Blizzard: Hier fehlt schon die Täuschungshandlung. Der Verkäufer und Blizzard stehen ja gar nicht in Kontakt miteinander.

Bliebe noch der Dreiecksbetrug, Käufer täuschen zu Lasten von Blizzard, aber da fehlt es auch wieder am Irrtum.




cazimir schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit Vertragsrecht nicht mehr so gut aus, aber das verstößt doch auf jeden fall gegen das Vertragsrecht.



Und das ist genau der Punkt. Das Recht der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gehört nunmal zum Zivilrecht (ich wähle nicht den Begriff Vertragsrecht, weil z. B. auch Verwaltungen als Teil des öffentlichen Lebens Verträge schließen können, diese aber meist auf einer anderen Grundlage), also dem Teil des Rechts, bei dem es darum geht, wie Privatleute miteinander Geschäfte machen können. Ganz früher war es mal im BGB geregelt, dann in einem eigenen Gesetz, dem AGB-Gesetz, und jetzt wieder im BGB, §§ 305 ff.

Die Ausgestaltung von Verträgen ist einer der maßgeblichen Gegenstände des Zivilrechts, weshalb dort auch einer der Schwerpunkte des BGB (Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch) liegt. Dieses ist vom Strafrecht aber streng zu unterscheiden. Strafrecht ist Teil des Öffentlichen Rechts, weil es vom Staat ausgeübt wird. Das Zivilrecht betrifft in den allermeisten Fällen Privatpersonen. Firmen, Kaufleute, Menschen wie Du und ich, die keine staatlichen Befugnisse haben.

Wenn in den AGB steht, dass Blizzard sich das Recht an seinem Produkt vorbehält und Goldhandel nicht erlaubt ist, dann ist das ein zivilrechtliches, meinetwegen auch vertragsrechtliches Problem. Man verstößt gegen kein Strafgesetz, sondern nur gegen die Vertragsbestimmungen. Das stellt eine Vertragsverletzung dar. Die kann Blizzard dann ahnden, aber nur in dem Rahmen, der vertraglich für diesen Fall vereinbart ist. Hat der Kunde zugestimmt, dass Blizzard im Fall des Goldhandels den Account sperren darf - und er stimmt in dem Moment zu, wo er die AGB akzeptiert, sonst käme er auch gar nicht ins Spiel rein -, dann darf Blizzard genau deshalb den Account sperren. Weil es in den AGB steht. Die sind Vertragsbestandteil - Vertragsbedingungen eben. Blizzards Befugnis resultiert also lediglich aus der Vereinbarung zwischen Blizz und dem Kunden, nicht aus irgendwelchen Straf- oder Sonstwasgesetzen.


----------



## Frøzen (9. April 2008)

cool danke .. das nehmen wa jetzt auch in der schule durch .. also das mit den AGB .. kann ich gut gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seufernator (9. April 2008)

Endlich einmal AGB in verständlicher Sprache abgefasst.


----------



## PlutoII (9. April 2008)

Um die gelegenheit zu Nutzen frag ich hier mal wie es denn jetzt mit Prviatservern ist:
Angenommen ich hab so einen Privatserver erstellt und über ein Programm lass ich die leute auf diesen zugreifen und darauf spielen.

Was kann mir dann passieren?


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

@Ematra

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man merkt wer da vom Fach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ all  JAAAA kapiert, es gibt keine AGBs weil AGB schon die Mehrzahl ist

Das ist natürlich richtig und ich geh in die Ecke und schäme mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Um die gelegenheit zu Nutzen frag ich hier mal wie es denn jetzt mit Prviatservern ist:
> Angenommen ich hab so einen Privatserver erstellt und über ein Programm lass ich die leute auf diesen zugreifen und darauf spielen.
> 
> Was kann mir dann passieren?



Das habe ich absichtlich ausgelassen weil ich da auf dünnes Eis komme.

Wenn du dazu modifizierte Software benutzt, könnten wir in den Bereich der Urheberrechtsverletzung kommen?
Oder vllt nur der Betreiber, oder auch die Nutzer ??  muss ich passen

Vllt weiss Emtra mehr ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boomman (9. April 2008)

Sehr gut gemacht...Vote 4 Sticky! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da ich immer wieder viel Unsinn zu diesem Thema in den Foren lese mal eine kleine Übersicht von mir:
> 
> *Was sind AGB?*
> 
> ...


cool danke das du dir die mühe gemacht hast das ins "deutsche" zu übersetzen xDD
jetzt kann sogar ich das verstehen danke^^

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ach ja hab den *vote 4 sticky* vergessen^^


----------



## Ematra (9. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das habe ich absichtlich ausgelassen weil ich da auf dünnes Eis komme.
> 
> Wenn du dazu modifizierte Software benutzt, könnten wir in den Bereich der Urheberrechtsverletzung kommen?
> Oder vllt nur der Betreiber, oder auch die Nutzer ??  muss ich passen
> ...




Hm, das ist nicht so ganz mein Spezialgebiet. Aber ich kann mal ein paar qualifizierte Mutmaßungen anstellen.

Man erwirbt das Spiel, um es auf einem einzelnen Rechner zu betreiben und sich auf einen Server von Blizzard einzuloggen.

Wenn man hergeht und gegen diese Lizenzvereinbarungen verstößt, also z. B. indem man das Spiel auf mehreren Rechnern betreibt oder gar selber einen Server bereitstellt, dürfte das in die gleiche Richtungen gehen wie andere Lizenzverstöße auch. Also etwa das Betreiben von Software auf mehr Rechnern, als man lizenziert hat, das Anfertigen von "Raubkopien" oder ähnliches.

Damit bewegen wir uns dann schon näher am Gefängnisaufenthalt, da derartige Lizenzverstöße durchaus strafrechtlich relevant sind und auch empfindliche Schadensersatzansprüche nach sich ziehen können.


----------



## Te-Rax (9. April 2008)

Lobenswert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Netter zusammengestellter Text den man sich auch gut durchlesen kann. Nicht so ein überlängertes Teil wie sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/vote 4 Sticky


----------



## Raefael (9. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Sehr nett.
> 
> Endlich ein Thread den man unter jeden "Privatserver darf ich da spielen" oder sonst irgendwelche "Illegal" Threads setzen kann.
> 
> ...


Hu, also da wäre ich jetzt vorsichtig, denn das ist nochmal ein ganz anderes paar Schuhe.
Nur mal so als Gedankenmodell, bin ja auch kein Jurist, stellt sich mir doch erst mal die Frage. 
Woher kommt die Software für den Server der da betrieben wird?
Offensichtlich ja irgendwann einmal von Blizzard, das wäre dann, auf jeden Fall für mein Rechtsverständnis schon mal Diebstahl.

Du siehst wohin mein Gedankengang geht.
Ich wäre mir da also im rechtlichen Sinne nicht so sicher an Deiner Stelle.

//Rafa


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Hu, also da wäre ich jetzt vorsichtig, denn das ist nochmal ein ganz anderes paar Schuhe.
> Nur mal so als Gedankenmodell, bin ja auch kein Jurist, stellt sich mir doch erst mal die Frage.
> Woher kommt die Software für den Server der da betrieben wird?
> Offensichtlich ja irgendwann einmal von Blizzard, das wäre dann, auf jeden Fall für mein Rechtsverständnis schon mal Diebstahl.
> ...



genau

Ematra hat da auch sein Bedenken bei Privarservern.
Solange kein Rechtskundiger hier Entwarung gibt würde ich sagen Finger weg, da lauert potentielle Gefahr mit dem Stragesetzbuch zu kollidieren


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. April 2008)

Hoi wieder was gelernt. Sehr interessant. =)


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

ein dickes Lob an Ohrensammler für die Mühe.
das ist ja nicht der einzige Beitrag dieser Art von ihm.


----------



## Occasus (9. April 2008)

verstößt ein bot gegen ein gesetzt?



looool. RadioactiveMan. ich hab mir grad den link für den sehr amüsanten thread geöffnet. der is aber mal phääääääääääääät geil ^^




achja danke


----------



## PlutoII (9. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Hm, das ist nicht so ganz mein Spezialgebiet. Aber ich kann mal ein paar qualifizierte Mutmaßungen anstellen.
> 
> Man erwirbt das Spiel, um es auf einem einzelnen Rechner zu betreiben und sich auf einen Server von Blizzard einzuloggen.
> 
> ...


 

Naja normalerweiße erwirbt man sich des Spiel nich wenn man vorhat auf einem Privatserver zu spielen. Mann erstellt eine 10-tage Probeaccount und schreibt dann einfach die Realmlist um. BC kann man sich auch runterladen sowie alle patches sowieso. 

Und man selbst kopiert nichts sondern nur die anbieter der "software" für die Privatserver die man sich dan runterlädt.
Dh du lädst dir eine testversion eine Programmes runter was Server verwaltet und erstellst da die accounts und gibts dem als Input einfach die Datei die du dir runtergeladen hast.


----------



## alexaner666 (9. April 2008)

> verstößt ein bot gegen ein gesetzt?


Gegen ein Gesetz sicher nicht.
Aber gegen die AGB.


----------



## Occasus (9. April 2008)

@alexaner

hmm. 


> - illegal oder strafbar . Diese beiden Begriffe treffen nur dann zu, wenn man gegen ein Gesetz verstößt. Gültige AGB sind aber Vertragsbestandteile und keine Gesetze!!!




Gedankenblitz. Vertragsbestandteile... aha
Ich glaube wenn ich einen Vertrag breche mach ich mich strafbar oder?
dann wär das eigentlich sehr schnell erklärt


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> @alexaner
> 
> hmm.
> Gedankenblitz. Vertragsbestandteile... aha
> ...



Kann kein doller Blitz gewesen sein, wohl nicht mal ein kleiner Funken. Die Antwort ist NEIN.


----------



## R4z13l (9. April 2008)

Sehr informativ^^


----------



## MasterV (9. April 2008)

Weshalb wird denn nach deutschem Recht gehandelt, und nicht nach Amerikanischem, da Blizzrad ja eine Amerikanische Firma ist.
Die Amerikanischen AGB's unterscheiden sich doch nicht von den deutschen, oder?
Und wenn es so wäre, z.B Leute aus Österreich unterzeichenen ja auch die deutschen AGB's, obwohl deren Strafrecht ja noch anders ist, denke ich mal.
Wenn jetzt ein Amerikanischer Spieler etwas tun würde was gegen die AGB's verstößt aber NICHT gegen das Gesetz, wie ist es, wenn ein deutscher Spieler das selbe tut, es laut unserem Strafrecht aber als Straftat angesehen wird?
Wie verfährt man dann?

Ich lasse mich gern korrigieren, wenn ich hier irgendeinen Stuss zusammengeschrieben habe.

Grüße
MasterV

p.s: Danke, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, es zusammenzufassen.


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Weshalb wird denn nach deutschem Recht gehandelt, und nicht nach Amerikanischem, da Blizzrad ja eine Amerikanische Firma ist.
> Die Amerikanischen AGB's unterscheiden sich doch nicht von den deutschen, oder?
> Und wenn es so wäre, z.B Leute aus Österreich unterzeichenen ja auch die deutschen AGB's, obwohl deren Strafrecht ja noch anders ist, denke ich mal.
> Wenn jetzt ein Amerikanischer Spieler etwas tun würde was gegen die AGB's verstößt aber NICHT gegen das Gesetz, wie ist es, wenn ein deutscher Spieler das selbe tut, es laut unserem Strafrecht aber als Straftat angesehen wird?
> ...



Was soll dann schon passieren? Man muss sich immer nur dem Strafrecht beugen, das auch Anwendung findet, den Amerikaner juckt das deutsche Strafrecht nicht, solange er nicht in Deutschland ist und andersrum genauso.


----------



## MasterV (9. April 2008)

Ja, aber wenn es die selben AGB's sind, die wie ja gesagt wurde, einer bestimmten Richtlinie entsprechen müssen, dann müsste eine Straftat in Deutschland doch auch eine Straftat in Amerika sein, obwohl die Gesätze verschieden sind.


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn es die selben AGB's sind, die wie ja gesagt wurde, einer bestimmten Richtlinie entsprechen müssen, dann müsste eine Straftat in Deutschland doch auch eine Straftat in Amerika sein, obwohl die Gesätze verschieden sind.



Der Amerikaner muss ja nicht den deutschen AGB zustimmen, die haben dort sicher ganz andere Klauseln. Ist er in Deutschland, ist es von Bedeutung, ist er gerade bei sich, ists egal. Es wird doch auch kein Schwede, der in Kroatien einen Japaner erschießt nach deutschem Strafrecht belangt.


----------



## Tallys (9. April 2008)

Aloah! 
Vote for:

/Sticky



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> @alexaner
> 
> hmm.
> Gedankenblitz. Vertragsbestandteile... aha
> Ich glaube wenn ich einen Vertrag breche mach ich mich strafbar oder?



nöö!!!!!

dann würde sich ja jeder, der seine Handyrechnung oder die Miete mal nicht bezahlt strafbar machen. 
Unsere Knäste sind schon voll genug!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Weshalb wird denn nach deutschem Recht gehandelt, und nicht nach Amerikanischem, da Blizzrad ja eine Amerikanische Firma ist.
> Die Amerikanischen AGB's unterscheiden sich doch nicht von den deutschen, oder?
> Und wenn es so wäre, z.B Leute aus Österreich unterzeichenen ja auch die deutschen AGB's, obwohl deren Strafrecht ja noch anders ist, denke ich mal.
> Wenn jetzt ein Amerikanischer Spieler etwas tun würde was gegen die AGB's verstößt aber NICHT gegen das Gesetz, wie ist es, wenn ein deutscher Spieler das selbe tut, es laut unserem Strafrecht aber als Straftat angesehen wird?
> ...



Ob die AGB oder Klauseln daraus gültig sind, richtet sich nach der Gesetzgebung des Landes, in dem sie gelten sollen!! Unabhängig davon, wo die Firma ihren Sitz hat.
Ich gehe daher davon aus, das die russischen AGB (wenn es da welche gibt) anders aussehen, als die deutschen

@ Gronwell  was willst du denn schon wieder mit dem Strafrecht. Lies mein Thread bitte!!


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ Gronwell  was willst du denn schon wieder mit dem Strafrecht. Lies mein Thread bitte!!



Ich antworte, mehr oder minder, nur auf Fragen...Lies meinen Beitrag.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich antworte, mehr oder minder, nur auf Fragen...Lies meinen Beitrag.




Jo hast recht Mastery ist der Sündenbock  sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jo hast recht Mastery ist der Sündenbock  sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Strafrecht wird man aus dem Bereich nie rauskriegen, wenn 100 Leute schon dick und fett geschrieben haben, dass sie es endlich einsehen, kommt wieder einer und wirfts erneut in den Ring. Don Quichotte läßt grüßen.


----------



## Scark (9. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja den Kram wann die Klauseln nun gültig sind und wann nicht (darf für den Nutzer nicht unerwartet kommen etc.) hab ich mir geschenkt, weil ich tatsächlich denke, dass eine Klage gegen Blizzard nur was für ganz hartnäckige und gut betuchte Gemüter ist.



Die AGB´s entfalten nach deutschem Recht mit dieser Masche aber keine Rechtsgültigkeit. Die Frage ist letztlich nur "wer sitzt am längeren Hebel?" und "muss ich es wirklich drauf anlegen?"


----------



## Scark (9. April 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Weshalb wird denn nach deutschem Recht gehandelt, und nicht nach Amerikanischem, da Blizzrad ja eine Amerikanische Firma ist.



Weil immer die Gesetze gelten, in dessen Land der Kunde wohnt. Gesetzestext hab ich grad keinen zur Hand, das is aber so.


----------



## Scark (9. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @Ematra
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...



Man kann sowohl AGB als auch AGB´s schreiben. 

Zitat aus wikipedia:

Viele Abkürzungen bleiben unverändert, dürfen jedoch durch ein „s“ verlängert werden:

die LKW, die LKWs 
die KW, die KWs


----------



## Noxiel (9. April 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Man kann sowohl AGB als auch AGB´s schreiben.
> 
> Zitat aus wikipedia:
> 
> ...



Also AGB's darf man auch nach Wikipedia in der deutschen Grammatik so nicht schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (9. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Also AGB's darf man auch nach Wikipedia in der deutschen Grammatik so nicht schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Zitat sagt aber genau das aus, dass man es so schreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: AGBs geht wohl gerade noch so durch, AGB´s würde tatsächlich ein s an Bedingungen hängen. 

Letztlich "formal" richtig dürfte AGB sein.


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Mein Zitat sagt aber genau das aus, dass man es so schreiben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und er sagt was anderes. Deins paßt, finde ich, auch nicht so ganz, denn dein Post bezieht sich ja auf Abkürzungen, die sowohl singular, als auch plural gleich sind. AGB ist ja letztlich schon plural.


----------



## Noxiel (9. April 2008)

Was ich sage ist, dass der "(angel-)sächsische Genitiv" in der dt. Grammatik fremd und somit als falsch anzusehen ist.

AGB's wäre also in jedem Falle falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich betreibe Haarspalterei, verzeiht.


----------



## Scark (9. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was ich sage ist, dass der "(angel-)sächsische Genitiv" in der dt. Grammatik fremd und somit als falsch anzusehen ist.
> 
> AGB's wäre also in jedem Falle falsch.
> 
> ...



nene schon ok AGB´s und AGBs sind ja nicht dasselbe (wobei mir das im ersten Moment nicht so bewusst war)


----------



## spectrumizer (9. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Raefael schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin zwar nicht vom Rechtsfach, hab mich aber früher mal mit Privatservern beschäftigt.

Diese werden nicht von Blizzard "geklaut", sondern das Protokoll, was beim Datenaustausch zw. WoW-Client und -Server genutzt wird, wird mit entsprechenden Tools im Hintergrund aufgezeichnet, analysiert (zB was geht über die Leitung wenn ich Aktion X mache, wenn Mob Y Aktion Z macht, ...) und darauf ein eigener Server nachprogrammiert. Zum Beispiel in Delphi, C#, C++, etc.

In gängigen Scene-Foren findet man daher immer Listen mit "OpCode-Updates", Anforderungen solcher, etc. Auch verschiedene Server-Releases von verschiedenen Authoren.

Was man daraus rechtlich schlussfolgern kann, kann ich nicht sagen. Zum Beispiel ob das bereits unter "Reverse Engineering" fällt, was zum Beispiel strafbar wäre, weil es Urheberrecht verletzt.


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. April 2008)

Ich trübe ja deinen Rechtfertigungswahn ja nicht gerne. Aber AGB sind rechtlich anerkannt verstößt jemand gegen diese Bedienungen kann der jeweilige  Inhaber der AGBs auch rechtliche(damit gesetzliche) Schritte einleiten. Es steht ja in AGB von Mobilfunkbetreibern das du deine Rechnungen zu zahlen hast. Tust dus nicht dann...naja probiers aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vlt hilft dir ja dann der Gang zum Rechtsanwalt wo du mit einen netten Augenklimpern ihm erklärst das AGB ja keine rechtlichen Grundlagen und nur bestand für alle nur nicht für dich haben. Vergiss aber nicht für die halbe Stunde die der Anwalt wohl vor Lachen unterm Schreibtisch liegen wird ne dicke Brieftasche mitzunehmen die er dir anschliessend mit den Worten "Danke für den Witz" entleeren wird.

Selbst wenn du aber aufgrund Länderspezifischer Unterschiede in der Rechtssprechung ein Schlupfloch finden würdest, wäre es woll kaum den finanziellen und zeitlichen Aufwand wert sich dagegen zu stemmen.

Im endeffekt lautet die Devise halte dich an die Regeln  wenn du damit nicht klarkommst je es gibt zig andres ausser WoW, die nicht bei jeder Gelegenheut ihre Geschäftsbedinungen anpassen nur um Leuten wie dir den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.

Ansonst geb ich dem ersteller des Threads recht Bliz wird sich kaum die Mühe machen mehr als ne Accountsperre oder sonstwas zu verhängen es sei den es ist ein Vergehen welches auch ins Geld geht.
(Privatserver gehören dazu und wurden auch schon etliche abgedreht)


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. April 2008)

Und nun mal zum Thema Privatserver:

Wer aufmerksam mal die AGB und EULA gelsen hat ist bestimmt auch mal über diese Passage gestolpert:

B. Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren, noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen. Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören insbesondere, jedoch nicht ausschließlich, die Emulation von Protokollen, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. 

Eindeutig da gibts nichts misszuverstehen. Versößt man dagegen bewegt man sich in einer Zone die das Urheberrecht verletzt und wir kennen dann die Werbung...aber wenn die Mitspieler auf deinen Privatserver Human sind werden sie auch 5mal a deinen Geburtstag vor deiner Zelle singen. 
Ich hörs schon...Du Horst? Wieoft müssma noch singen bis unser Server wieder ongeht? Noch 4mal du....


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn ich einen Vertrag breche mach ich mich strafbar oder?
> dann wär das eigentlich sehr schnell erklärt




Nein, das ist in aller Regel nicht der Fall. Einen Straftatbestand des vorsätzlichen oder gar fahrlässigen Vertragsbruchs gibt es ja nun im deutschen Strafrecht zum Glück noch nicht.

Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmefälle. Sagen wir, Du bestellst ein teures Auto für 80.000 Euro. Dann haust Du damit ab und bezahlst den Kaufpreis nicht. Es stellt sich heraus, dass Du nie soviel Geld hattest und auch nie soviel Geld zusammenbekommen hättest. Du kannst also nicht erfolgreich leugnen, dass Du schon vorher gewusst hast, dass Du das Auto nicht würdest bezahlen können, und hast den Vertrag trotzdem geschlossen. In diesem Fall liegt dann eine Täuschungshandlung vor, die auch zu einem Irrtum geführt hat, weil der Autohändler ja glaubt, Du könntest das Auto bezahlen. Vermögensverfügung, Kausalität, Rechtswidrigkeit, Verschulden, alles gegeben. In diesem Fall kämst Du wegen Betruges dran.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn man Dir nicht nachweisen kann, dass Du von vornherein gewusst hast, dass Du nicht bezahlen kannst. Beispiel: Du bestellst besagtes Auto und hast die 80.000 Euro zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf dem Konto, gerätst dann aber vor Kaufpreiszahlung in eine finanzielle Notlage. Nehmen wir mal ein blödes Beispiel, die Stadt kommt an und fordert von Dir Erschließungskosten für die Straße, an der Du wohnst, worüber Du vorher nicht informiert warst. Das Geld ist also weg, Du kannst den Wagen nicht bezahlen und bist demzufolge vertragsbrüchig. Da Du aber vorhattest, den Wagen zu bezahlen, als Du den Vertrag geschlossen hast, liegt kein Betrug vor. Denn Du hast ja nicht über Deine Zahlungsbereitschaft oder Zahlungsfähigkeit getäuscht.

Aus diesem Grunde kann man sich, gerade in Betrugsfällen, sehr gut aus der Sache herauswinden, indem man behauptet, man habe ja leisten wollen, es habe sich erst später herausgestellt, dass man dazu nicht in der Lage sei. Wenn man das dann noch mit einem glaubwürdigen Gefälligkeitszeugen untermauert, hat man schon so gut wie gewonnen.

Wäre der Fall anders gelagert, säßen 90 % aller in der Baubranche tätigen Unternehmer im Knast.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Weshalb wird denn nach deutschem Recht gehandelt, und nicht nach Amerikanischem, da Blizzrad ja eine Amerikanische Firma ist.




Zunächst einmal dürfte Blizzard Deutschland ein deutscher Betrieb sein, der im Eigentum der amerikanischen Muttergesellschaft steht. So ist das eigentlich meistens geregelt.

Ansonsten ist das eine Frage des internationalen Privatrechts, das in Deutschland vor allem in Art. 3 ff. EGBGB geregelt ist. Dort sind solche Zuständigkeitsfragen recht eindeutig geregelt. Über Sinn und Unsinn des Ganzen informiert die Wikipedia ganz gut, Stichwort "Internationales Privatrecht". Ich zitiere hier einfach mal:


"Das IPR verfolgt das Ziel, die Rechtsordnung zur Anwendung zu bringen, mit welcher der Sachverhalt am engsten verbunden ist oder das Rechtsverhältnis „seinen Sitz“ (Friedrich Carl von Savigny) hat. Damit soll erreicht werden, dass die Rechtsordnung über einen Sachverhalt eine Entscheidung fällt, welche auch tatsächlich am besten dafür geeignet ist, eben weil eine besondere sachliche Nähebeziehung besteht. Die Anerkennung ausländischer Rechtsordnung wird auf das völkerrechtliche Prinzip der comitas gestützt. Rechtstheoretisch wird die Gleichrangigkeit aller Rechtsordnung mit der universellen Geltung des Menschenrechte begründet. Früher führte man die gemeinsame „christliche Gesittung“ (Savigny) an.

Internationaler Entscheidungseinklang

Das IPR schützt den internationalen Entscheidungseinklang und vermeidet hinkende Rechtsverhältnisse. Die Rechtsordung eines Staates kann nur auf dessen eigenem Staatsgebiet Geltung beanspruchen. Daher könnte jeder Staat seinen Gerichten und Behörden aufgeben nur eigenes, innerstaatliches Recht anzuwenden. Verführe jeder Staat in dieser Weise, würden zwischenstaatliche Sachverhalte (z. B. ein Deutscher wird in Italien in einen Verkehrsunfall mit einem Franzosen verwickelt), je nach dem, welche Gerichte und Behörden welches Staates über den Sachverhalt entscheiden, einer gänzlich anderen Bewertung unterworfen. Einander inhaltlich widersprechende Doppel- oder Mehrfachentscheidungen zum selben Fall wären schon wegen der der Rechtssicherheit dienenden Rechtskraft eines gerichtlichen Urteils auch auf zwischenstaatlicher Ebene unannehmbar.

Freilich kann ein internationaler Entscheidungseinklang nur hergestellt werden, wenn die verschiedenen ausländischen Rechtsordnungen sich wechselseitig über die Schaffung eines IPR anerkennen und ihnen dadurch auch im Ausland zur Geltung verholfen wird. Durch völkerrechtliche Abkommen wird versucht die Verweisungsgegenstände und Anknüpfungsmomente zu vereinheitlichen. Damit beugte man auch dem rechtsmissbräuchlichen „forum shopping“ vor."


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Und wenn es so wäre, z.B Leute aus Österreich unterzeichenen ja auch die deutschen AGB's, obwohl deren Strafrecht ja noch anders ist, denke ich mal.



Kaum. Schon zu Zeiten, als man noch das deutsche Reich und Österreich-Ungarn war, verband die beiden Länder eine gemeinsame Tradition. Im dritten Reich hat Österreich dann ja auch mal eine Weile zu Deutschland gehört. Natürlich sind nicht alle Regelungen gleich, aber im Kern ist man sich doch recht einig.




MasterV schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt ein Amerikanischer Spieler etwas tun würde was gegen die AGB's verstößt aber NICHT gegen das Gesetz, wie ist es, wenn ein deutscher Spieler das selbe tut, es laut unserem Strafrecht aber als Straftat angesehen wird?
> Wie verfährt man dann?



Zunächst mal bekämen beide den Accountbann, weil beide gegen die AGB verstoßen haben.

Blizzard könnte dann überlegen, gegen den Deutschen Strafanzeige zu stellen, und zwar auch dann, wenn das Unternehmen gar kein gesteigertes Interesse an der Strafverfolgung hat. Im Strafrecht gilt nämlich der Amtsermittlungsgrundsatz, die Behörde, als z. B. die Staatsanwaltschaft und die Strafgerichte, müssen von sich aus ermitteln. Blizzard könnte also den Verstoß gegen das Strafgesetz feststellen lassen und dann auf dieser Grundlage Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen. Würde Blizzard auf die Strafanzeige verzichten, müssten sie die Beweise, die ihren Anspruch untermauern, selber zusammentragen, was wesentlich mühseliger ist und für das Unternehmen mehr Kosten verursacht. Die Strafanzeige wäre also vermutlich eine Alternative, die das Unternehmen ernstlich in Erwägung ziehen würde.

Gerade bei der Frage der Privatserver könnte das relevant sein. Blizzard bekommt mit, dass jemand so ein Ding betreibt, kann es aber nicht beweisen, da die ja als Unternehmen z. B. keine Wohnungen durchsuchen dürfen. Also stellen sie Strafanzeige. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt und stellt die Server sicher. Der Nutzer wird wegen Urheberrechtsverstoßes verurteilt, nun kann Blizzard bequem seine zivilrechtlichen Schadensersatzansprüche für die illegale Nutzung seines Produktes geltend machen.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn es die selben AGB's sind, die wie ja gesagt wurde, einer bestimmten Richtlinie entsprechen müssen, dann müsste eine Straftat in Deutschland doch auch eine Straftat in Amerika sein, obwohl die Gesätze verschieden sind.




Die Regelungen in den USA und in Deutschland unterscheiden sich mit 100%iger Sicherheit. Es gibt in Deutschland eine unendliche Menge an Urteilen, die bestimmte AGB-Klauseln für wirksam oder unwirksam erklären. Wenn ein Vertragswerk dem nicht Rechnung trägt, wirkt sich das sehr schnell zu Ungunsten des Unternehmens aus, weil dann die gesetzlichen Regelungen an ihre Stelle treten, die für das Unternehmen in aller Regel ungünstiger sind - wäre es anders, bräuchten die ja gar keine AGB zu erstellen. Also setzen die Unternehmen Juristen daran, die das Vertragswerk genau auf das jeweilige staatliche Recht austarieren, damit die Klauseln zu ihren Gunsten auch ja wirksam sind - oder den Kunden zumindest von einer Klage abschrecken.

Ob eine Straftat vorliegt entscheidet sich ausschließlich nach der Gesetzgebung des jeweiligen Landes, die im konkreten Fall Anwendung findet.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Mein Zitat sagt aber genau das aus, dass man es so schreiben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein.

Einfaches Gegenbeispiel:

Ich singe. Ich sang. Ich habe gesungen.
Ich bringe. Ich brang. Ich habe gebrungen.


Eine sprachliche Regelung, die für bestimmte Wörter gilt, gilt nicht automatisch auch für solche, die ähnlich klingen.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich trübe ja deinen Rechtfertigungswahn ja nicht gerne. Aber AGB sind rechtlich anerkannt verstößt jemand gegen diese Bedienungen kann der jeweilige  Inhaber der AGBs auch rechtliche(damit gesetzliche) Schritte einleiten.



Soweit es um die Frage der Privatserver geht, hast Du natürlich recht.

Anders sieht es aus bei der Ausgangssituation des Threaderstellers, den Goldkauf. Hier gilt:

Zivilrechtliche, ja. strafrechtliche, nein.

Blizzard wird sich aber kaum die Mühe machen, solche rechtlichen Schritte einzuleiten. Beispiel: Jemand zahlt seine Rechnungen nicht. Der Rechtsweg wäre: Blizzard reicht Klage ein auf Zahlung der vertraglichen vereinbarten Summe. Merke: Auch das ist nur eine privatrechtliche Klage auf Zahlung von Geld, keine Strafanzeige! Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.

Haken an der Sache: Blizzard müsste den Rechtsweg für 13 Euro beschreiten. Wenn Blizzard klagt, kündigt der Kunde seinen Vertrag, ergo käme eine höhere Summe gar nicht dabei heraus. Sprich, gewaltiger Aufwand an Arbeit und Kosten, dafür eine Summe, die weder die Klage noch das Klagerisiko lohnt.

Einfach durchgehen lassen können sie dem Kunden den Vertragsbruch aber auch nicht, dann würden schließlich alle Kunden nicht bezahlen.

Genau deshalb hat Blizzard sich die Möglichkeit der Accountsperrung eingeräumt. Ist jemand vertragsbrüchig, drehen sie das Spiel ab und haben keinen weiteren Aufwand mehr mit der Sache. Sie müssen keinen Anwalt einschalten und nicht die Gerichte bemühen und das Fehlverhalten des Kunden wird trotzdem sanktioniert.

Alles andere wäre wirtschaftlicher Harakiri.

P.S.: Das Wort Rechtfertigungswahn verstehe ich in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt nicht. Es geht hier nicht darum, ob ein Verhalten gerechtfertigt ist, sondern darum, wie ein nicht gerechtfertigtes Verhalten in der Praxis gehandhabt wird. Dazu gehört natürlich auch, Argumente zu finden, die das Fehlverhalten abmildern, und sei es nur, um das Strafmaß-/die Schadensersatzansprüche zu veringern... Wer das nicht weiß und nicht hören will, ist meist arm dran, weil er dann ein leichtes Opfer von Manipulationen ist. Schließlich sind Firmen sehr kreativ darin, Gesetze zur Abschreckung unerwünschten Verhaltens zu erfinden, die es gar nicht gibt. Die Musik- und Filmindustrie sind da besonders einfallsreich.

Es müsste sich endlich mal herumsprechen, dass die Anwendung von Recht nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Moral zu tun hat, sondern viel pragmatischer ist, als man in der Regel meint. Es geht auch seltenst um Gerechtigkeit, sondern stets um Interessenausgleich und Rechtsfrieden.


Dass Blizz im Fall der Privatserver vermutlich schon wegen des Amtsermittlungsgrundsatzes Strafanzeige stellen würde, habe ich ja weiter oben schon dargelegt.


----------



## alex701564 (10. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das AGB, die erzwungen werden, um wie bei WoW das Spiel starten zu können, nichtig sind. Da man eh nur durchscrollt, ohne den Text zu lesen. So hatte es glaube ich mal ein Gericht entschieden. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Das würde bedeuten, dass die AGB von Blizzard in Gänze ungültig wären...

Siehe hier: http://www.123recht.net/AGB+Eula-bei-Softw...es__f90578.html

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

alex701564 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das AGB, die erzwungen werden, um wie bei WoW das Spiel starten zu können, nichtig sind. Da man eh nur durchscrollt, ohne den Text zu lesen. So hatte es glaube ich mal ein Gericht entschieden. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Das würde bedeuten, dass die AGB von Blizzard in Gänze ungültig wären...
> 
> ...




§ 305 Absatz 2 BGB:

(2) Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen werden nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags, wenn der Verwender bei Vertragsschluss
1. 	die andere Vertragspartei ausdrücklich oder, wenn ein ausdrücklicher Hinweis wegen der Art des Vertragsschlusses nur unter unverhältnismäßigen Schwierigkeiten möglich ist, durch deutlich sichtbaren Aushang am Orte des Vertragsschlusses auf sie hinweist und
2. 	der anderen Vertragspartei die Möglichkeit verschafft, in zumutbarer Weise, die auch eine für den Verwender erkennbare körperliche Behinderung der anderen Vertragspartei angemessen berücksichtigt, von ihrem Inhalt Kenntnis zu nehmen,

und wenn die andere Vertragspartei mit ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist. 


Es genügt also, dass der Kunde die Möglichkeit hat, die AGB zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und zu lesen, er muss es nicht tatsächlich tun. Blizzard blendet die AGB deutlich sichtbar auf dem Bildschirm ein. Jeder Kunde kann sie lesen, muss sie sogar durchscrollen, bevor er ihre Annahme bestätigt. Was sollen die denn bitte noch tun? 
Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn das Fehlverhalten des Kunden dem Unternehmen zum Nachteil gereichen würde.


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler,

hast Dir zwar viel Arbeit gemacht - dennoch ist der Text überhaupt nicht den Tatsachen entsprechend.
Bevor Du den Thread erstellt hast, hättest Du Dich mal genau informieren sollen.

Nur 3 Punkte:

- Wir leben schon ne ganze Weile (genau genommen 15 Jahre) bei solchen Vertragssachen nicht unbedingt unter deutschem Gesetz - sondern dem Europäischen!
- Bei Verträgen ist es völlig unwichtig, ob die Bestimmungen direkt im Vertrag erscheinen oder im sogenannten "Kleingedruckten" enthalten sind.
- Die AGBs beruhen auf Gesetzen und wirken mit diesen zusammen! 
Das heißt, die Verwendung der AGBs ist im BGB geregelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja dennoch thx für Deine Arbeit...


greetz


----------



## alex701564 (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> § 305 Absatz 2 BGB:
> 
> (2) Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen werden nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags, wenn der Verwender bei Vertragsschluss
> 1. 	die andere Vertragspartei ausdrücklich oder, wenn ein ausdrücklicher Hinweis wegen der Art des Vertragsschlusses nur unter unverhältnismäßigen Schwierigkeiten möglich ist, durch deutlich sichtbaren Aushang am Orte des Vertragsschlusses auf sie hinweist und
> ...



Es geht in dem Urteil darum, dass die Möglichkeit, die AGB zu akzeptieren und zu lesen erst dann möglich ist, wenn man das Spiel schon installiert hat. Das ist angeblich zu spät. Dadurch werden die AGB nichtig. Hier nochmal der Link, da ich den oben vorhin noch nicht drin hatte: http://www.123recht.net/AGB+Eula-bei-Softw...es__f90578.html

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

alex701564 schrieb:


> Es geht in dem Urteil darum, dass die Möglichkeit, die AGB zu akzeptieren und zu lesen erst dann möglich ist, wenn man das Spiel schon installiert hat. Das ist angeblich zu spät. Dadurch werden die AGB nichtig. hier nochmal der Link, da ich den oben vorhin noch nicht drin hatte: http://www.123recht.net/AGB+Eula-bei-Softw...es__f90578.html
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Alex




Ach so meinst Du das. Stimmt, die Frage, ob AGB zu Programmen, die nicht bereits auf der Verpackung gedruckt sind, Vertragsbestandteil werden, ist in der Tat umstritten, und es gibt sicherlich Fälle, in denen dies nicht der Fall ist.

Ich denke aber, dass WoW hier einen Sonderfall darstellt, und zwar, weil man mit Blizzard zwei Verträge schließt. Einmal den Kauf des Spiels, das man ja auch unabhängig von einem bestehenden Account auf seinem Rechner installieren darf. Und dann noch den Vertrag über die Einrichtung bzw. Verlängerung des Accounts. Die Eula beziehen sich nicht auf die Lizenzierung des Spiels bei Spielkauf, sondern vor allem auf die Nutzung dieses Accounts. Da man sie vor Accounteinrichtung zur Kenntnis nehmen kann, werden sie bei diesem zweiten Vertrag sicherlich Vertragsbestandteil. Sollte es vor Gericht zu Streit über diese Frage kommen, lohnt es sich aber sicherlich, Deine Ansicht zu vertreten und mal zu schauen, was der Richter dazu sagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> - Bei Verträgen ist es völlig unwichtig, ob die Bestimmungen direkt im Vertrag erscheinen oder im sogenannten "Kleingedruckten" enthalten sind.



Das stimmt so nicht. Wichtige Vertragsgegenstände dürfen eben nicht nur im "Kleingedruckten" stehen.


----------



## alex701564 (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Sollte es vor Gericht zu Streit über diese Frage kommen, lohnt es sich aber sicherlich, Deine Ansicht zu vertreten und mal zu schauen, was der Richter dazu sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön, dass wir einer Meinung sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alex


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Speziell bei WoW lohnt es sich sehr, vor der Installation mal das Handbuch dazu zu lesen -
was ja heutzutage kaum noch einer macht.
Aber genau da steht:



> Copyright © 2005 Blizzard Entertainment. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.
> 
> Die Benutzung dieser Software unterliegt den Bedingungen der mitgelieferten Endbenutzer-
> Lizenzvereinbarung. Sie müssen sich mit der Endbenutzer-Lizenzvereinbarung einverstanden
> ...



@ Gronwell

Dann lies Dir besser mal das BGB durch! 
Ich habe die Aussage nicht erfunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ohrensammler,
> 
> hast Dir zwar viel Arbeit gemacht - dennoch ist der Text überhaupt nicht den Tatsachen entsprechend.
> Bevor Du den Thread erstellt hast, hättest Du Dich mal genau informieren sollen.
> ...




Tjoa, nur hat Ohrensammler vor allem darlegen wollen, dass es einen Unterschied gibt zwischen Zivil- und Strafrecht. Und für diese Frage sind Deine Ausführungen im Grunde genommen nicht relevant. Natürlich schlägt das europäische Recht ins deutsche Zivilrecht durch, das wird dadurch aber trotzdem nicht zum Strafrecht.

Die Frage, wo die Vertragsklausel steht, kann durchaus bedeutsam werden, etwa für die Frage, ob eine Kenntnisnahme der Klausel möglich war oder nicht - nur, wenn das der Fall ist, wird sie auch Vertragsbestandteil. Aber auch das hat mit dem Strafrecht nichts zu tun...

Wie Du selbst sagst: Die Verwendung der AGB ist im BGB geregelt. Allerdings noch in weitaus stärkerem Maße in der Rechtsprechung. Das hat Ohrensammler aber auch gesagt... Und ich in meinen abertausend Beiträgen ebenfalls ein Dutzend mal. BGB = Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch = Privatrecht. StGB, UrhG u. ä. = Strafrecht.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Gronwell
> 
> Dann lies Dir besser mal das BGB durch!
> Ich habe die Aussage nicht erfunden.
> ...



Habe ich, nicht nur einmal, getan keine Sorge. Wichtige Vertragsbestandteile dürfen nicht nur in den AGB stehen,  die sogenannten Essentialia negotii, dazu gehört der Preis, der Gegenstand des Vertrags, dieser kann nach Vertragstyp verschieden sein und natürlich die Vertragsparteien.

Sei froh, dass dem so ist, denn sonst könnte so mancher klick im Internet sehr teuer werden.

Wollte dir auch nicht unterstellen, die Aussage erfunden zu haben, nur werden Gesetzestexte sehr oft falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Essentialia negotii (lat.) ist ein juristischer Fachbegriff für den notwendigen Mindestinhalt, den ein Vertrag eines bestimmten Typus haben muss und über die die Vertragsparteien sich einig sein müssen, damit dieser Vertrag überhaupt geschlossen werden kann.

So müssen sich die Vertragsparteien bei einem Kaufvertrag zumindest über die Kaufsache und den Preis, beim Mietvertrag über die Mietsache und den Mietzins oder beim (Geld-) Darlehen über den Geldbetrag einigen. Möglich ist jedoch, dass eine konkrete Bestimmung - z.B. hinsichtlich der genauen Höhe des Kaufpreises, der Miete oder der Zinsen - erst später anhand von bereits vereinbarten Kriterien erfolgt.

Im Gegensatz zu den essentialia negotii sind accidentalia negotii vertragliche Nebenpunkte, die im Vertrag geregelt werden können, jedoch nicht zwingend erforderlich sind.


Essentialia negotii sind grob gesagt die notwendigen Vertragsbestandteile. Das heißt, bestimmte Fragen müssen im Vertrag geregelt sein, damit dieser wirksam ist. Das sagt nichts darüber aus, *wo* diese geregelt sein müssen. Beispiel Versicherungsverträge: Hier muss geregelt sein, in welchen Fällen die Versicherung zahlt. Sicher sind nicht alle Versicherungsverträge unwirksam, weil dies nicht im Vertragstext selber steht, sondern in den in Kopie beigefügten VVG von 1963.

Die Frage, ob etwas im Kleingedruckten steht, ist aber oft bedeutsam für die Frage der Einbeziehung von AGB. Kann man sie angemessen zur Kenntnis nehmen, werden sie Vertragsbestandteil, sonst nicht. Sind sie Vertragsbestandteil, bestimmt sich ihre Wirksamkeit danach, ob es sich um eine unangemessene Benachteiligung oder eine überraschende Klausel handelt oder nicht. Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob die Klausel im Vertragstext oder im Kleingedruckten steht.


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Eben, daß Vertragsgegenstände im Kleingedruckten, in irgendeiner Schrift/~farbe stehen dürfen, steht
doch im schon geposteten Paragraphen 305. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DalaiLamer (10. April 2008)

A bsolute G imp B estimmungen ?
ich hab mir noch nie aauch nur ein wort davon durchgelesen

is eigentlich alles selbstverständlich


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Aber sicher dürfen sie, oder glaubst Du etwa, alle Versicherungsverträge seien unwirksam, weil die nicht individuell ausgehandelt werden, sondern lediglich die Versicherungsbedingungen von 1963 in Kopie beigefügt sind?
> 
> Die Wirksamkeit einer Klausel bemisst sich an der Möglichkeit der Kenntnisnahme und daran, ob es sich um eine überraschende Klausel oder eine unangemessene Benachteiligung handelt. Ist eine Klausel zu klein und zu versteckt gedruckt, fehlt es gelegentlich an der Kenntnisnahmemöglichkeit. Ist diese jedoch gegeben, wird die Klausel daran gemessen, ob sie überraschend ist oder den Kunden unangemessen benachteiligt. Und zwar ganz egal, ob sie im Vertragstext steht oder im Kleingedruckten.



Na da haben wir es doch, mit deinem vorletzten Satz gibts du mir recht. Überraschend ist hier der Knackpunkt und ich sage dir, wenn der preis erst auf seite 135 auftaucht, ist es überraschend, daher dürfen wichtige Vertragsbestandteile nicht nur in den AGB stehen.


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Gronwell, ich dachte Du hast im BGB gelesen - wohl doch nicht. ^^



> *§ 305 Einbeziehung Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen in den Vertrag*
> (1) 1Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen sind alle für eine Vielzahl von Verträgen vorformulierten Vertragsbedingungen, die eine Vertragspartei (Verwender) der anderen Vertragspartei bei Abschluss eines Vertrags stellt. *Gleichgültig ist, ob die Bestimmungen einen äußerlich gesonderten Bestandteil des Vertrags bilden oder in die Vertragsurkunde selbst aufgenommen werden, welchen Umfang sie haben, in welcher Schriftart sie verfasst sind und welche Form der Vertrag hat.*



Mit gesondertem Bestandteil ist das "Kleingedruckte" gemeint.

Na diskutiert mal schön weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsch Euch allen eine Gute Nacht!


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Ich habe es nicht nur gelesen, ich habs sogar verstanden, dort liegt scheinbar dein Problem. Die Gleichgültigkeit bezieht sich auf die AGB nicht auf alle Vertragsbestimmungen. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass sie direkt im Vertrag stehen müssen, lies dir genau durch, was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Na da haben wir es doch, mit deinem vorletzten Satz gibts du mir recht. Überraschend ist hier der Knackpunkt und ich sage dir, wenn der preis erst auf seite 135 auftaucht, ist es überraschend, daher dürfen wichtige Vertragsbestandteile nicht nur in den AGB stehen.




Hast mich überholt, habe den Text gerade nochmal durcheditiert. Okay, ich ziehe meine Behauptung mal zurück und setze den Status auf überprüfen. Kann sein, dass es solche Rechtsprechung gibt, da müsste ich nochmal nachlesen.

@Grushdak: Ja, ich dachte auch, dass er auf die Frage der Einbeziehung hinaus will. Aber es geht hier wohl mehr um die Frage der überraschenden Klausel.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Hast mich überholt, habe den Text gerade nochmal durcheditiert. Okay, ich ziehe meine Behauptung mal zurück und setze den Status auf überprüfen. Kann sein, dass es solche Rechtsprechung gibt, da müsste ich nochmal nachlesen.



Wie gesagt, es geht mir nicht um AGB allgemein, sondern nur um wichtige Bestandteile, vielleicht haben wir uns auch nur gegenseitig missverstanden.


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Doch nochmal kurz ... ^^

So es geht Dir nicht um die AGBs sondern nur um den Vertrag?

Bei Wow steht die Endbenutzerlizens im Handbuch.
Indem man das Spiel installiert, akzeptiert man diese bereits.
Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist, sollte man das Spiel erst gar nicht installieren.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Doch nochmal kurz ... ^^
> 
> So es geht Dir nicht um die AGBs sondern nur um den Vertrag?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich habe dich im ersten Beitrag missverstanden, ich denke du beziehst dich mit "Bestimmungen" ausschließlich auf Bestimmungen der AGB und nicht auf Vertragsbestimmungen allgemein.

Edit: Mir ging es halt nur darum, dass es bei Vertragsbestimmungen nicht egal ist, wo diese stehen und es auch nicht egal ist, was nun Vertragsbestimmung ist und was AGB, da gibts ja schon einen Unterschied. Bei Bestimmungen aus den AGB ist es egal, da geb ich dir/euch recht.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

So, bevor das jetzt zu verwirrend wird, versuche ich es nochmal zusammenzufassen.

Ich habe Rechtsprechung gefunden, wo es darum ging, dass essentialia negotii nicht in einem Internetangebot vorhanden waren, sondern irgendwo kleingedruckt auf der Seite. In diesem Fall ist klar, dass man das nicht so ohne Weiteres zur Kenntnis nehmen musste.

Es ist aber keinesfalls generell so, dass die essentialia negotii nicht im AGB-Text geregelt sein dürfen. Ein Beispiel hab ich schon genannt. Versicherungsverträge, bei denen oft nur die Versicherungsvertragsbedingungen beigelegt werden. Das ist im Geschäftsleben absolut üblich und hindert deshalb weder die Einbeziehung noch ist es überraschend.

Aber entsprechend der ersten Rechtsprechung dürftest Du recht haben, dass man bei bestimmten Regelungen nicht damit rechnen muss, dass die an einer Stelle irgendwo ganz hinten in den Anlagen angefügt werden.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> So, bevor das jetzt zu verwirrend wird, versuche ich es nochmal zusammenzufassen.
> 
> Ich habe Rechtsprechung gefunden, wo es darum ging, dass essentialia negotii nicht in einem Internetangebot vorhanden waren, sondern irgendwo kleingedruckt auf der Seite. In diesem Fall ist klar, dass man das nicht so ohne Weiteres zur Kenntnis nehmen musste.
> 
> ...



Richtig, bei Versicherungsverträgen wäre es ohnehin sehr schwierig, sollte man die genauen Leistungen nicht in AGB fassen können. Nehmen wir aber nun einmal das WoW-Abo dort wäre es nicht zulässig dick und fett die schöne Spielwelt zu erklären und irgendwo auf Seite 529 ganz klein zu schreiben, dass das ganze dann 12,99€ pro Monat kostet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ohrensammler,
> 
> hast Dir zwar viel Arbeit gemacht - dennoch ist der Text überhaupt nicht den Tatsachen entsprechend.
> Bevor Du den Thread erstellt hast, hättest Du Dich mal genau informieren sollen.
> ...




Hmm das mein Text gar nicht den Tatsachen entsprechend ist, da hätte ich doch dann bitte gerne die Punkte mal genannt die falsch sind ???

- Ok selbst wenn bei manchen Regelungen europäisches Recht vor deutschem Recht geht, ändert das ja nichts an der Grundaussage, dass man mit einem Verstoß gegen die AGB sich im Zivilrecht und nicht im Strafrecht bewegt. Das war meine Kernaussage. Ich werde den Punkt aber gerne editieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Das es AGB gibt, bzw. geben darf beruht auf Gesetzen (logisch), der Inhalt erstmal keineswegs. Nur wenn der AGB Ersteller möchte, dass seine AGB auch eine Gültigkeit erlangen sollte er dafür sorgen, dass sie nicht mit bestehenden Gesetzen kollidieren. Das mit dem BGB steht bereits drin. Außerdem werden die AGB zusätzlich über Rechtssprechung geregelt.
- Wo die AGB stehen und was da wo auftaucht ist sehr wohl wichtig. Da ist in der Rechtssprechung schon einiges gekippt worden, weil es für den Kunden überraschend kam oder er an einer sehr unauffälligen Stelle nicht mit einer sehr wichtigen Bestimmung rechnen musste.

Abgesehen von dem für meine Aussage eher unwichtigen Fehler mit dem europäischen Recht würde ich mein Thread doch unverändert steheh lassen.

Meine Intention war es jetzt nicht ein expertensichern und zitierfähigen Exkurs über AGB zu erstellen, das könnte Ematar 10x besser, sondern einen auch für die meisten Foren User verständlichen Thread zu schreiben, der im Wesentlichen aufzeigt, dass der User sich bei einem Verstoß gegen die AGB nicht im Bereich der Kriminalität oder Strafbarkeit bewegt, wie in den Foren immer wieder hartnäckig behauptet wird.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Vielen Dank am Ematra, du warst ja mörderfließig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Aber AGB sind rechtlich anerkannt verstößt jemand gegen diese Bedienungen kann der jeweilige  Inhaber der AGBs auch rechtliche(damit gesetzliche) Schritte einleiten. Es steht ja in AGB von Mobilfunkbetreibern das du deine Rechnungen zu zahlen hast. Tust dus nicht dann...naja probiers aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm Das es AGB gibt ist rechtlich anerkannt das stimmt.
Was sollen gesetzliche Schritte sein??

Zu deinem Beispiel. Wenn du deine Handyrechnung nicht bezahlst passiert folgendes.

der Anbieter kündigt seinen Vertrag.
der Anbieter schickt dir eine Rechnung, in der er den ausstehenden Monatsbeitrag sowie die Monatsgebühren für die restlichen Monate der Vertragslaufzeit als Schadensersatz einfordet.
Zahlst du nicht bekommst du erst einen Mahn- dann einen Vollstreckungsbescheid und anschliessend taucht der Gerichtsvollzieher bei dir auf oder dein Konto/Lohn wird gepfändet. Das sind rechtliche Schritte.

ABER du befindest dich bei dem ganzen Vorgang durchgehend im Zivilrecht!! Keine Polizei keine Staatsanwalt kein Strafgesetzbuch, keine Geld oder Gefängnisstrafen, keine Eintrag ins Führungszeugnis nichts
Darum geht es in diesem Thread. *Das Nichtbezahlen einer Rechung ist nicht strafbar*!! (ausser man kann dir beweisen, dass du von Anfang an nie vorhattest, die Rechnung je zu bezahlen, dann kommen wir in den Bereich des Betruges!) Wäre das so, hätten wir eine komplett kriminalisierte Gesellschaft.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Moin moin,

erstmal sehr löblich geschrieben und schön zusammengefasst.

Anmerkung:

Falls jemand mit Rechtssprechungen etc. kommt. Bitte beachtet, dass Rechtssprechungen nur für alle gültig sind, wenn diese vom BGH sind. Wenn z. B. eine Rechtssprechung vom Amtsgericht, Landesgericht, Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt käme, dann kann man sich in einem anderen Oberlandesgerichts Bezirk  nicht unbedingt darauf berufen. Das andere ist, dass die Fallkonstellation ähnlich bis gleich sein muss.




> Aber AGB sind rechtlich anerkannt verstößt jemand gegen diese Bedienungen kann der jeweilige Inhaber der AGBs auch rechtliche(damit gesetzliche) Schritte einleiten. Es steht ja in AGB von Mobilfunkbetreibern das du deine Rechnungen zu zahlen hast. Tust dus nicht dann...naja probiers aus



Wie Ohrensammler schon richtig geschrieben hat, kann man das Recht in 4 verschiedene Gruppen einteilen. Das Zivilrecht, Strafrecht, Verfassungsrecht und das öffentliche Recht (wobei Strafrecht ein Teil des öffentlichen Rechts ist).

Das Zivilrecht umfasst den Teil, bei dem die Beteiligten gleichberechtigt sind. Z.B. Nachbarstreit, Arbeitsstreitigkeiten, Familienangelegenheiten. 

Das Verfassungsrecht befasst sicht mit Angelegenheit die gegen die Verfassung verstossen (wobei ich das Gebiet nicht so gut kenne). 

Beim öffentlichen Recht sind die Beteiligten nicht gleichberechtigt. Einer von den beiden ist höhergestellt. Z. B. Bauherr gegen die Stadt, oder eine Person gegen das Sozialamt etc. 

Und zu guter letzt gibt es das Strafrecht, was eben Strafangelegenheiten beinhaltet. Wie bereits Ohrensammler geschrieben hat, gehören Wörter wie illegal, strafbar ins Strafrecht. Auch Ordnungswidrigkeiten (meist im Verkehr, aber auch bei geringfügigen Sachen) gehören zum Strafrecht. Also alles bei dem man eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen könnte, ist eine Strafsache bzw. eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Wenn jemand nicht zahlt, kann man keine Anzeige machen, es sei denn man will in wegen Betrug anzeigen. Betrug fällt wiederum ins Strafrecht. Auch wenn jemand keinen Unterhalt zahlt, ist es möglich dieses über das Strafrecht weiter zu verfolgen. Allerdings gehts da eher darum, demjenigen Strafen aufzubrummen, als um den Unterhalt selber.


Edit: Hoffe, dass es jetzt besser zu lesen ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Super Lokibu, sehr feine Ergänzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kleine Bitte: Editier doch bitte mal mal ein paar Absätze rein (z.B einer für Verfassungsrecht einer für Strafrecht... das liest sich viel leichter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Man erwirbt das Spiel, um es auf einem einzelnen Rechner zu betreiben und sich auf einen Server von Blizzard einzuloggen.


Klingt etwas irreführend, denn Du kannst das Spiel auf so vielen Rechnern spielen wie Du willst, eben nur nicht GLEICHZEITIG.
Die Lizenz die Du mit dem Kauf erwirbst ist eben NICHT an einen einzelnen Rechner gebunden sondern an Deinen erstellten Account.
Will heissen, niemand verstößt gegen die AGB wenn er sich auf einem Rechner eines Freundes einloggt oder mehrere Rechner hat und WoW mal hier mal da spielt.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Man kann sowohl AGB als auch AGB´s schreiben.
> 
> Zitat aus wikipedia:
> 
> ...


Das liegt daran, das Abkürzungen mittlerweile einen Eigennamen Status erlangt haben in der deutschen Rechtschreibung, und in diesem Falle sind es ja dann DIE AGBs. Eben jene welche ganz bestimmte, und eine Mehrzahl von Bedingungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich trübe ja deinen Rechtfertigungswahn ja nicht gerne. Aber AGB sind rechtlich anerkannt verstößt jemand gegen diese Bedienungen kann der jeweilige  Inhaber der AGBs auch rechtliche(damit gesetzliche) Schritte einleiten. Es steht ja in AGB von Mobilfunkbetreibern das du deine Rechnungen zu zahlen hast. Tust dus nicht dann...naja probiers aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gegen welches Gesetz verstößt Deiner Meinung nach jemand, der eine Rechnung nicht bezahlt? Das AGB rechtlich anerkannt sind, damit geh ich konform, aber eben nicht nach StGB sondern nach BGB. Somit ist nix illegal, das gegen die AGB verstößt sondern ein reiner Zivilrechtsprozess, sollte es zu einer Klage kommen.
Auch wenn dieser Prozess dann in einem normalen Gericht stattfinden wird, wird es eben doch KEIN Strafprozess, weil Du aufgrund von mangelndem Geld eine Telefon Rechnung nicht bezahlen konntest.


----------



## Matago (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Virtuelles Gold ist aber, wie der Name schon sagt, nur virtuell. Es handelt sich nicht um einen Gegenstand mit eigener Substanz, mit Stofflichkeit, mit Körperlichkeit. Es sind lediglich Daten. Auch wenn das Spiel so schön realistisch erscheint und Prinzipien der Marktwirtschat simuliert. Man kann mit virutellem Gold keine Hehlerei betreiben, weil virtuelles Gold keine Sachqualität hat.
> Die Goldhändler haben das Gold auch weder gestohlen, unterschlagen noch sonst etwas.



Hallo Ematra ich hoffe du schaust hier nochmal vorbei da ich eine Frage an dich hätte.

Du sagst diebstahl, von Gold bzw. Kaufen ercheaten wie auch immer ist keine Straftat
da für eine Straftat eine Sachlichkeit gebraucht wird. Und virtuelles Gold ist keine.

Ich konnte mich an einem Fall erinnern der erste und bis dato wohl noch der einzige
der dieser Argumentation meiner Meinung nach widerspricht.
Hab lange gegoogelt und diesen wiedergefunden:

http://www.e-recht24.de/news/urheberrecht/694.html

Und zwar geht es bei diesem Fall um ein Online Spiel nennt sich Habbo Hotel.
In diesem erwirbt man ein (virtuelles)Hotelzimmer und stattet dieses
nach eigenem Geschmack aus. Wobei die Einrichtungsgegenstände reeles Geld
kosten.
Nun haben wohl einige Jugendliche ein paar Passwörter von Usern gehackt und diese
(virtuelle Gegenstände) entwendet .

Nun wird dieser Diebstahl tatsächlich als Straftat bezeichnet da ein bezifferbarer Schaden von
4000 Euro entstanden ist.

Könnte soetwas evtl. nicht als Präzedensfall dienen für Onlinerechtsprechung ??

Hoffe du könntest es kommentieren.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmefälle. Sagen wir, Du bestellst ein teures Auto für 80.000 Euro. Dann haust Du damit ab und bezahlst den Kaufpreis nicht.


In diesem Falle machst Du Dich dennoch strafbar, allerdings ist es dann kein Betrug wie Du richtig angemerkt hast. Denn eine betrügerische Absicht muss einem Nachgewiesen werden. Sollte dieser Kauf eine Finanzierung als Grundlage haben (muss ja, sonst würde Dir kein Händler der Welt ein Auto im Wert von 80.000 Euro mit geben) und dieser Käufer bezahlt die ersten 6 Monate seine Rate ordentlich, wird von einem Betrug abgesehn.
ABER es ist eine einwandfreie Unterschlagung, da Du dich mit dem "abhauen" der Herausgabe widersetzt, und genau DA beginnt der Verstoß gegen das StGB, somit würde es ein Strafverfahren nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Hallo Matago.

Hier kommt es wirklich mal auf die AGB in Verbindung mit dem Urheberrecht an. Steht in den AGB, dass der User, mit dem Geld das Recht auf Nutzung erwirbt, oder steht in den AGB, dass man mit dem Kauf auch das Eigentum der Gegenstände erwirbt. Sollte es der Fall sein, dass man den Eigentum der Gegenstände, dann ist es Diebstahl und damit ein Straftat.

Nehmen wir an, es wäre nur die Nutzung, dann ist es keine Straftat, da die Gegenstände weiterhin im Eigentum vom Anbieter wären.

Wie der Text jedoch aussagt, wurden die Gegenstände "ERWORBEN". Das bedeutet, dass der Eigentum auf den Käufer übergeht und damit, ist die Entwendung der Gegenstände eine Straftat. Also kein Präsedenzfall, sondern ein ganz normaler.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Hallo Ematra ich hoffe du schaust hier nochmal vorbei da ich eine Frage an dich hätte.
> 
> Du sagst diebstahl, von Gold bzw. Kaufen ercheaten wie auch immer ist keine Straftat
> da für eine Straftat eine Sachlichkeit gebraucht wird. Und virtuelles Gold ist keine.
> ...


Das mag in dem Falle da richtig sein, aber Du vergisst das Blizzard immer WoW Gegenstände und Gold als "geistiges Eigentum" von Blizzard betrachtet. Du kannst Dir in der WoW Welt eben keine Gegenstände mit realem Geld kaufen, somit wirst Du auch nicht echter Eigentümer irgendwelcher Items oder des Goldes.
Selbst Account Hacker bewegen sich mit dem klauen von Gold auf "straffreiem" Raum, da sie dieses auch nur umschichten, und nicht vom Blizzard Server entwenden.
Daten Klau im Internet ist sehr wohl strafbar, aber darunter dürfte der Item oder Gold Klau in WoW nicht fallen.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Gut dass du das mit dem Eigentum geschrieben hast. Mein Post war ja total falsch. Habe Besitz jetzt umgeschrieben auf Eigentum. Darauf kommt es ja an.


----------



## DocFloppy (10. April 2008)

Vote for Sticky!

Prima Beitrag. Klärt die Leute über einiges auf, gut wie ich finde.


----------



## Matago (10. April 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Beantwortung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Könnte soetwas evtl. nicht als Präzedensfall dienen für Onlinerechtsprechung ??




Naja, wie das niederländische Recht da gestaltet ist, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. Aber Diebstahl dürfte es auch da nicht sein. Allerdings haben sich die Täter ja augenscheinlich fremde Passwörter und Zugangsdaten verschafft und diese dann benutzt. Da kommen dann andere Straftatbestände in Betracht, die sich gegen das Ausspähen von Daten oder die Manipulation von Datenverarbeitungssystemen richten.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> In diesem Falle machst Du Dich dennoch strafbar, allerdings ist es dann kein Betrug wie Du richtig angemerkt hast. Denn eine betrügerische Absicht muss einem Nachgewiesen werden. Sollte dieser Kauf eine Finanzierung als Grundlage haben (muss ja, sonst würde Dir kein Händler der Welt ein Auto im Wert von 80.000 Euro mit geben) und dieser Käufer bezahlt die ersten 6 Monate seine Rate ordentlich, wird von einem Betrug abgesehn.
> ABER es ist eine einwandfreie Unterschlagung, da Du dich mit dem "abhauen" der Herausgabe widersetzt, und genau DA beginnt der Verstoß gegen das StGB, somit würde es ein Strafverfahren nach sich ziehen.




Jein. Gegenbeispiel: Ein Freund von mir arbeitet bei einem Betrieb, der mit Baumaschinen handelt. Ein Kunde hat sich eine Maschine liefern lassen und nicht bezahlt. Der Baumaschinenbetrieb hat, natürlich, Klage auf Herausgabe der Maschine eingereicht. Die zog sich nun eine ganze Weile hin. Nun stand die Maschine offen auf dem Werksgelände des säumigen Kunden. Also haben Mitarbeiter der Baumaschinenfirma in einer Nacht-und-Nebelaktion die Baumaschine abgeholt. Dagegen ist der Kunde per einstweiliger Anordnung vorgegangen und hat recht bekommen: Ein derartiger Akt der Selbsthilfe ist vom Gesetz nicht gedeckt. Die Baufirma musste die Maschine zurückbringen und muss warten, bis das Gericht den Herausgabeanspruch bestätigt. Dann kann sie mit dem Vollstreckungstitel, den das Urteil darstellt, zum Gerichtsvollzieher gehen.

Wenn das Auto übereignet wurde, kann der säumige Kunde damit grundsätzlich erstmal fahren, wohin er will, das Auto steht ja in seinem Eigentum. Die Nichterfüllung des Kaufvertrages macht die Übereignung nicht unwirksam (Abstraktionsprinzip). Bevor der Herausgabeanspruch nicht ausgeurteilt ist, ist es auch keine Unterschlagung. Wenn der Kunde das Auto nach Zustellung des Titels verschwinden lässt, sieht die Lage wieder anders aus.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Naja, wie das niederländische Recht da gestaltet ist, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. Aber Diebstahl dürfte es auch da nicht sein. Allerdings haben sich die Täter ja augenscheinlich fremde Passwörter und Zugangsdaten verschafft und diese dann benutzt. Da kommen dann andere Straftatbestände in Betracht, die sich gegen das Ausspähen von Daten oder die Manipulation von Datenverarbeitungssystemen richten.



Falsch.. es ist Diebstahl. Es sei denn du hast ein Gesetz parat, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen virtuellen und echten Gegenstände gibt. Bei Diebstahl geht es nur darum, dass der Eigentum an einer Sache besteht und der Besitz unfreiwillig wechselt. Von materiellen bzw. virtuellen Gütern ist keine rede.


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. April 2008)

Wie ich geschrieben habe: Hätte der Innhaber der AGB auch die Möglichkeit rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.
Ob jetzt zivil oder Strafrecht sei dahingestellt. Richter und Gesetze gibts da wie dort. 

Aber ein passendes Bsp ist einem Bekannten so passiert:
Person xy kauft Spiel xy kopiert es zig mal verkauft die kopien und setzt es n filesharingbörsen rein. Zu diesen Zeitpunkt hat er "NUR" gegen die AGB des jeweiligen Puplishers verstoßen. Ok Person xy bekommt Abmahnschreiben und eine Unterlassungserklärung. Soweit so gut ist noch Zivilrecht. Ok Person xy ist mit beide einverstanden zahlt die Strafe und unterschreibt das er es nicht wieder tun wird. Eines Tages Person xy erinnert sich nur noch wage an den Vorfall fängt er das ganze von vorne an kauft Spiel xy und macht wieder Business damit. Was wird er als nächstes bekommen? Nochmal n Abmahnverfahren? Oder doch eher Besuch von der Polizei die gleich mal die gesammte Hard sowie Software zur Beweisssicherung mitnimmt?
Welches Recht ist das dann wenn die Exekutive einschreitet? Privatrecht? Zivilrecht? Strafrecht?
 Recht ist Recht, da fährt der Zug drüber.
Das selbe ist auch bei allen anderen AGB gegeben meist wird es der inhaber bei zivilrecht belassen oder bestimmte Leistungen einstellen, sollte jemand aber unbelehrig sein und widerholt oder mit einem gewissen Mass proffesionalität gegen die abgeschlossene Vereinbarung verstoßen besteht durch die AGB die Grundlage in letzter Instanz auch Strafrechtliche Massnahmen zu ergreifen, welches aber in der Regel die Ausnahme sein wird da der Aufwand meist nicht lohnt. Ausserdem kommt es auch immer darauf an wie die AGB formuliert sind, bzw. wie konform sie mit der jeweiligen Rechtssprechung liegen.

Vergesst nicht das das Urheberrecht schliesslich auch in den AGB geregelt ist. Steht dort man darf die Software nach absprache frei verteilen,kopieren,verändern,anpassen, etc is es so.

In WoW ist es so das man es zwar weitergeben darf zum Beispiel für Gästepässe aber man darf es nicht verändern,anpassen,manipulieren oder dazu verwenden einen eigenen Host zu eröffnen. Hat man nun aber eines von dem getan muss man damit auch rechnen das neben dem Zivilrecht auch Strafrecht eintritt. 

Wie gesagt muss nicht da der Aufwand bei kleinen Fischen nicht lohnen würde. 

Im endeffekt ist es so das die AGB die Rechte und Pflichten BEIDER Vertragsparteien regeln. Sollte eine der beiden Parteien gegen den Vertrag oder einzelne Punkte verstoßen, haben aber beide auch dadurch das recht weitere Schritte einzuleiten die je nach ermessen,kosten,Dauer,Aufwand anders ausfallen können.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Person xy kauft Spiel xy kopiert es zig mal verkauft die kopien und setzt es n filesharingbörsen rein. Zu diesen Zeitpunkt hat er "NUR" gegen die AGB des jeweiligen Puplishers verstoßen.



FALSCH. ABSOLUT FALSCH.

Mit dem kopieren des Spiels und weitergabe an unbekannten verstößt er gegen das Urheberrecht. Und das kann strafrechtlich verfolgt werden. Es ist also eine Straftat. Dass es keine Anzeige gibt, liegt daran, dass die Firmen an das Geld interessiert sind. Aber es wäre möglich beides gleichzeitig zu machen. Das zutun der Firma ist überhaupt nicht nötig. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft oder Polizei davon wind bekommt, kommt die Strafe.

In deinem Fall hat es die Polizei nur beim erstenmal noch nicht mitbekommen. Wäre die Polizei schneller als der Anwalt gewesen, wäre der Fall vor die Staatsanwaltschaft gekommen.

Die AGB sind begrenzt, und wenn da drin steht, dass eine Weitergabe nicht gegen das Urheberrecht verstößt, dann ist es nur teilweise so. 

Da gibt es eine Reihenfolge.. bin mir net sicher.. würde im Urheberrecht stehen, dass die weitergabe der Software auch mit Zustimmung des Entwicklers nicht erlaubt ist, kann in den AGB stehen was will. Diese wären dann ungültig. Und dein Beispiel ist wirklich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Das wäre so als würde jemand auf seinem T-Shirt schreiben "tötet mich".


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Falsch.. es ist Diebstahl. Es sei denn du hast ein Gesetz parat, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen virtuellen und echten Gegenstände gibt. Bei Diebstahl geht es nur darum, dass der Eigentum an einer Sache besteht und der Besitz unfreiwillig wechselt. Von materiellen bzw. virtuellen Gütern ist keine rede.



Hab ich. Hab ich auch weiter oben schon geschrieben. Aber ich schreibs auch gerne nochmal.

§ 242 StGB
Diebstahl
(1) Wer eine fremde bewegliche *Sache* einem anderen in der Absicht wegnimmt, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

§ 90 BGB
Begriff der Sache
*Sachen* im Sinne des Gesetzes sind nur körperliche Gegenstände.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> FALSCH. ABSOLUT FALSCH.
> 
> Mit dem kopieren des Spiels und weitergabe an unbekannten verstößt er gegen das Urheberrecht. Und das kann strafrechtlich verfolgt werden. Es ist also eine Straftat. Dass es keine Anzeige gibt, liegt daran, dass die Firmen an das Geld interessiert sind. Aber es wäre möglich beides gleichzeitig zu machen. Das zutun der Firma ist überhaupt nicht nötig. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft oder Polizei davon wind bekommt, kommt die Strafe.
> 
> In deinem Fall hat es die Polizei nur beim erstenmal noch nicht mitbekommen. Wäre die Polizei schneller als der Anwalt gewesen, wäre der Fall vor die Staatsanwaltschaft gekommen.




Soweit richtig. Man könnte noch ergänzen, dass das Thema sich ein wenig in der rechtlichen Grauzone bewegt. Beim bloßen Downloaden von Daten ist fraglich, ob ein strafbarer Urheberrechtsverstoß vorliegt. Das ist in der Rechtsprechung noch nicht ausgeurteilt. Das Anbieten von Upload, das sich in Tauschbörsen ja nicht wirklich unterbinden lässt, stellt aber auf jeden Fall einen Urheberrechtsverstoß dar.


----------



## Tomminocka (10. April 2008)

@Ematra:

Ich glaube, virtuelle Güter in die heutige Rechtsprechung einzuordnen, ist relativ schwierig, da viele Gesetze eben(vielleicht auch aufgrund des Alters der Gesetzesniederschrift) von tatsächlich vorhandenen Gütern ausgeht.

Aber ich, denke mit dem Fortschreiten des E-Business werden auch diese Gesetze angepasst werden, um auch Diebstahl von virtuellen Daten , etc. strafrechtlich verfolgen zu können.

Geistiger Diebstahl oder der Handel mit geistiger Ware, von der man nicht der Eigentümer ist, bleibt nichts desto trotz Diebstahl.

Deutschlands Mühlen mahlen langsam, aber auch europäische Mühlen sind nur einen Tick schneller.

Ist keine Kritik deiner Aufführung, ich stimme dir da voll zu. wollte nur ne kleine Diskussion mit dir anregen :-)


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht das das Urheberrecht schliesslich auch in den AGB geregelt ist. Steht dort man darf die Software nach absprache frei verteilen,kopieren,verändern,anpassen, etc is es so.




Na, was ist denn das für eine Aussage? Das geht ja so in die Richtung: Einverständlicher Sex ist eine Vergewaltigung mit Einverständnis.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

@Ematra.. ok das hatte ich übersehen.. damit ist es wirklich kein Diebstahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Aber ein passendes Bsp ist einem Bekannten so passiert:
> Person xy kauft Spiel xy kopiert es zig mal verkauft die kopien und setzt es n filesharingbörsen rein. Zu diesen Zeitpunkt hat er "NUR" gegen die AGB des jeweiligen Puplishers verstoßen.



Nein, er hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits gegen so einige Gesetze verstoßen und könnte strafrechtlich belangt werden. Dies aber nicht aufgrund des Verstoßes gegen die AGB sondern weil er Gesetze gebrochen hat!!



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> [...]
> Das selbe ist auch bei allen anderen AGB gegeben meist wird es der inhaber bei zivilrecht belassen oder bestimmte Leistungen einstellen, sollte jemand aber unbelehrig sein und widerholt oder mit einem gewissen Mass proffesionalität gegen die abgeschlossene Vereinbarung verstoßen besteht durch die AGB die Grundlage in letzter Instanz auch Strafrechtliche Massnahmen zu ergreifen, welches aber in der Regel die Ausnahme sein wird da der Aufwand meist nicht lohnt. Ausserdem kommt es auch immer darauf an wie die AGB formuliert sind, bzw. wie konform sie mit der jeweiligen Rechtssprechung liegen.[...]



Nein!!!!!, es ist egal wie oft du gegen die AGB verstößt!!!!!!!! Selbst wenn du 123478 mal von Blizz bei Goldselling erwischt wirst wird es noch immer nicht strafbar. Der Verstoß gegen AGB ist NIEMALS (lies es mir von den Lippen ab N I E M A L S) strafbar. Solltest du *parallel * zu dem Verstoß gegen die AGB auch eine strafbare Handlung begangen haben und deshalb angezeigt werden, hast du die Arschkarte aber auch nur dann!!

Ist das echt so kompliziert zu verstehen ??


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Geistiger Diebstahl oder der Handel mit geistiger Ware, von der man nicht der Eigentümer ist, bleibt nichts desto trotz Diebstahl.



Jain.. beim Kauf von virtuellen Gegenstände ist man ja kein geistiger Eigentümer.. da ist der Hacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> @Ematra:
> 
> Ich glaube, virtuelle Güter in die heutige Rechtsprechung einzuordnen, ist relativ schwierig, da viele Gesetze eben(vielleicht auch aufgrund des Alters der Gesetzesniederschrift) von tatsächlich vorhandenen Gütern ausgeht.
> 
> ...




Du hast ja recht. Es ist dann eben nur kein "Diebstahl" im Sinne der Wegnahme fremder beweglicher Sachen, sondern es müssen andere Straftatbestände bemüht werden. Straftatbestände, die es zum Teil ja auch schon gibt.

Beispiel:

§ 202a StGB
Ausspähen von Daten

(1) Wer unbefugt sich oder einem anderen Zugang zu Daten, die nicht für ihn bestimmt und die gegen unberechtigten Zugang besonders gesichert sind, unter Überwindung der Zugangssicherung verschafft, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

(2) Daten im Sinne des Absatzes 1 sind nur solche, die elektronisch, magnetisch oder sonst nicht unmittelbar wahrnehmbar gespeichert sind oder übermittelt werden.


----------



## Tomminocka (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Jain.. beim Kauf von virtuellen Gegenstände ist man ja kein geistiger Eigentümer.. da ist der Hacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, ist schwierig zu handhaben, denke ich! Blizzard ist schon der Eigentümer des Goldes, welches Ingame als Handelsgut zur Verfügung gestellt wird, um eine funktionierende Wirtschaft zu simulieren.

versuchen wir es zu "emulieren":

Fritz kauft sich ein Fahrrad, ist somit Eigentümer des Produktes.
Fritz erlaubt Karl, daß Fahrrad für den Zweck zu nutzen, für den es gebaut wurde. Karl ist nun also der Besitzer, aber nicht der Eigentümer, dass ist nämlich immernoch der Fritz(erinnert mich n bissl an die Sendung mit der Maus :-) ).
Karl braucht dringend Geld, verkauft also das Fahrrad von Fritz an Jürgen, der dringend ein Fahhrad benötigt, um seinen Raid pünktlich zu erreichen. Jürgen hat im guten Glauben gehandelt, da er davon ausgegangen ist, daß Karl auch Eigentümer des Fahrrades ist.

Fritz verlangt nun das Fahrrad zurück, weil er nachweisen kann, daß er der Eigentümer ist. Jürgen muss wohl oder übel sein schickes neues Fahrrad(den Raid hat er dennoch geschafft) an Fritz abgeben.

Karl kriegt eine auf den Deckel, da er fremdes Eigentum veräußert hat.

Hmm, wie machen wir das jetzt mit dem Gold bei WoW?


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Fritz kauft sich ein Fahrrad, ist somit Eigentümer des Produktes.
> Fritz erlaubt Karl, daß Fahrrad für den Zweck zu nutzen, für den es gebaut wurde. Karl ist nun also der Besitzer, aber nicht der Eigentümer, dass ist nämlich immernoch der Fritz(erinnert mich n bissl an die Sendung mit der Maus :-) ).
> Karl braucht dringend Geld, verkauft also das Fahrrad von Fritz an Jürgen, der dringend ein Fahhrad benötigt, um seinen Raid pünktlich zu erreichen. Jürgen hat im guten Glauben gehandelt, da er davon ausgegangen ist, daß Karl auch Eigentümer des Fahrrades ist.
> 
> ...



Du weißt schon dass das eine Aufgabe aus dem Jura Studium ist oder?


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Virutelles Gold ist aber kein reales Gold, sondern nur die Simulation von realem Gold. Mag echt wirken, ist es aber nicht. Oder wollen wir Blizzard jetzt verbieten, derartiges Gold zu generieren, weil nur der Staat das Münzprägerecht hat? Das wäre die logische Konsequenz aus Deinen Ausführungen.

Blizzard ist auch nicht "Eigentümer" dieses Goldes, sondern hat lediglich das Lizenz- bzw. Nutzungsrecht daran.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Jein. Gegenbeispiel: Ein Freund von mir arbeitet bei einem Betrieb, der mit Baumaschinen handelt. Ein Kunde hat sich eine Maschine liefern lassen und nicht bezahlt. Der Baumaschinenbetrieb hat, natürlich, Klage auf Herausgabe der Maschine eingereicht. Die zog sich nun eine ganze Weile hin. Nun stand die Maschine offen auf dem Werksgelände des säumigen Kunden. Also haben Mitarbeiter der Baumaschinenfirma in einer Nacht-und-Nebelaktion die Baumaschine abgeholt. Dagegen ist der Kunde per einstweiliger Anordnung vorgegangen und hat recht bekommen: Ein derartiger Akt der Selbsthilfe ist vom Gesetz nicht gedeckt. Die Baufirma musste die Maschine zurückbringen und muss warten, bis das Gericht den Herausgabeanspruch bestätigt. Dann kann sie mit dem Vollstreckungstitel, den das Urteil darstellt, zum Gerichtsvollzieher gehen.
> 
> Wenn das Auto übereignet wurde, kann der säumige Kunde damit grundsätzlich erstmal fahren, wohin er will, das Auto steht ja in seinem Eigentum. Die Nichterfüllung des Kaufvertrages macht die Übereignung nicht unwirksam (Abstraktionsprinzip). Bevor der Herausgabeanspruch nicht ausgeurteilt ist, ist es auch keine Unterschlagung. Wenn der Kunde das Auto nach Zustellung des Titels verschwinden lässt, sieht die Lage wieder anders aus.


Richtig. Ich bin in dem Beispiel Fall natürlich davon ausgegangen, das alle Titel schon erwirkt und ergangen sind. Sonst bist du ja nicht säumig und musst rein gar nix heraus geben, logischerweise.
Und eben das dauert bei einem Großen Autohaus in der Regel keine 3 Monate nach ausbleiben der ersten fälligen Ratenzahlung, geht also enorm fix.


----------



## Tomminocka (10. April 2008)

Jurastudium? Lokibu, die hab ich mir ausgedacht!

Ich sehe mich schon dazu imstande, kraft meiner schulischen Bildung und auch beruflichen Ausbildung, selbständig Themen zu erörtern.

Meine Erläuterungen kann sich jeder ausdenken, da dies nicht zwangsläufig nur zur Juristik dazu gehört oder Juristik voraussetzt.

Die Klärung zwischen Besitz und Eigentum bekommt (fast) jeder Berufsschüler, wenn es um das Thema Handelsrecht geht, eingebläut.


----------



## Tomminocka (10. April 2008)

@Ematra, jop hast recht


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Kann sein, aber so eine ähnliche Aufgabe gibt es auch dort. War eine Hausarbeit. Aber da ging es um Bücher. Aber die selbe Fallkonstellation. Nur dass der Eigentümer die Bibliothek war.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Falsch.. es ist Diebstahl. Es sei denn du hast ein Gesetz parat, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen virtuellen und echten Gegenstände gibt. Bei Diebstahl geht es nur darum, dass der Eigentum an einer Sache besteht und der Besitz unfreiwillig wechselt. Von materiellen bzw. virtuellen Gütern ist keine rede.


Es wechselt ja eben nicht den Besitz, denn "geistiges Eigentum" also Besitzer bleibt weiterhin Blizzard, auch wenn dein Account gehackt wird und jemand das Geld an einen anderen schickt. Es bleibt auf dem Blizzard Server, wird nur umgeschichtet, somit definitiv KEIN Diebstahl.

Das ist kein Diebstahl, da nix entwendet wird, und Gold nix reales ist.

Als reales Fall Beispiel: Jemand bricht bei Dir zuhause ein und nimmt aus Deinem Schlafzimmer Schrank Geld, das er dann in deinen Küchenschrank packt. Auch KEIN Diebstahl, er wird lediglich wegen dem Einbruch belangt.



Ematra schrieb:


> Virutelles Gold ist aber kein reales Gold, sondern nur die Simulation von realem Gold. Mag echt wirken, ist es aber nicht. Oder wollen wir Blizzard jetzt verbieten, derartiges Gold zu generieren, weil nur der Staat das Münzprägerecht hat? Das wäre die logische Konsequenz aus Deinen Ausführungen.
> 
> Blizzard ist auch nicht "Eigentümer" dieses Goldes, sondern hat lediglich das Lizenz- bzw. Nutzungsrecht daran.


Da würde ich Dir widersprechen wollen, da Gold nix anderes als Bits und Bytes sind, die sich auf Blizzard Servern befinden. Es sind also IHRE Daten, und die gehören Ihnen mit 100% iger Sicherheit. Dabei ist es völlig irrelevant wer diese Daten da raufgespielt hat, also das Gold "verdient" hat.

Blizzard ist und bleibt "geistiger Eigentümer" aller Gegenstände, Charaktere und Goldmengen in WoW. Daher hat auch niemand einen Rechtsanspruch darauf.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Es wechselt ja eben nicht den Besitz, denn "geistiges Eigentum" also Besitzer bleibt weiterhin Blizzard, auch wenn dein Account gehackt wird und jemand das Geld an einen anderen schickt. Es blaibt auf dem Blizzard Server, wird nur umgeschichtet.



Jep.. mein Post bezieht sich nicht auf Blizzard sondern auf die andere Sache. Was Blizzard angeht ist es was anderes.

Allerdings war die Aussage eh falsch, da es ja doch einen Unterschied gibt zwischen materiell und virtuell.


----------



## Tomminocka (10. April 2008)

Also Fazit Goldhandel:

Die Rechte von Blizzard werden hier in keinster Weise verletzt, da Blizzard nie in Gefahr gerät, das "Gold" zu verlieren. Voraussetzung dafür, das Gold wurde nicht durch Programme Dritter, Hacks, etc(sry, ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich geht) erstellt, sondern auf üblichen Wege von den Chinafarmern erwirtschaftet.

Ergo, mach ich mich als Käufer von virtuellen Gold auch nicht strafbar, da auch ich die Rechte von Blizzard nicht verletze!?

Ist doch ein ziemlich seltsames "Dreiecksgeschäft" zwischen den Goldprovidern, Blizzard und den Gamern, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Ist doch ein ziemlich seltsames "Dreiecksgeschäft" zwischen den Goldprovidern, Blizzard und den Gamern, findet ihr nicht?



Es liegt eben an Blizzard wie sie damit umgeht.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Also Fazit Goldhandel:
> 
> Die Rechte von Blizzard werden hier in keinster Weise verletzt, da Blizzard nie in Gefahr gerät, das "Gold" zu verlieren. Voraussetzung dafür, das Gold wurde nicht durch Programme Dritter, Hacks, etc(sry, ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich geht) erstellt, sondern auf üblichen Wege von den Chinafarmern erwirtschaftet.
> 
> ...



Nur weil es nicht strafbar ist, muss man noch lange nicht unterstellen, dass es von blizzard so gewollt ist. Deiner Logik folgend, wäre man ja immer selbst dran beteiligt, wenn es nicht strafbar ist, Problem an der Sache, nicht jeder kann mal eben Gesetze erlassen und sich so deiner verdächtigung entziehen, nichtmal blizzard.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Da würde ich Dir widersprechen wollen, da Gold nix anderes als Bits und Bytes sind, die sich auf Blizzard Servern befinden. Es sind also IHRE Daten, und die gehören Ihnen mit 100% iger Sicherheit. Dabei ist es völlig irrelevant wer diese Daten da raufgespielt hat, also das Gold "verdient" hat.



Ich würde auch sagen, dass man es sich mit dem Begriff Gold und der damit verbundenen Assoziation zu Geld nur schwer macht

Es sind Daten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!


----------



## Wuzilla (10. April 2008)

Ich denke, dass der Goldhandel sicher die rechtlich schwierigste Frage ist.
Sicher geht Blizz nix verloren.
Aber das die Ökonomie leidet ist ein gutes Argument von Blizz.
Die dadurch entstehende Inflation führt zu einer Verschlechterung des Spielverlaufs für
die, die sich Gold nicht kaufen können.

Somit denke ich, dass Blizz schon das Recht hat den Goldkauf, wenigstens aber den Verkauf in den AGB zu untersagen. Zum Schutz der anderen Spieler.

Sicher dürfte das aber nicht sein, somit hat es auch noch keinen Prozess gegeben.
Sollte Blizz gewinnen ist alles klar, sollten sie aber verlieren werden die Goldverkäufer jubeln und ihr
Geschäft erst richtig aufziehen. Das Risiko dürfte Blizz zu groß sein.

Powerleveln ist dagegen rechtlich sicher eindeutig.
Ein Account, eine Person und kein anderer.
Das ist sicher zulässig in den AGB, da es überall Standard und rechtlich klar ist.
Monatskarte Bus, Fitnessstudio, was auch immer, handhaben das genauso.

Powerleveln geht nur mit Accountsharing, somit klarer Verstoß gegen die AGB.


----------



## MadMat (10. April 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Aber ist der Handel mit Ware(virtuelles Gold), was einen nicht wirklich gehört(gehört ja Blizz) nicht Betrug und somit illegal? Der Verkäufer bekommt ja etwas übergeben, was den Verkäufer nicht gehört. Ich kenn mich mit Vertragsrecht nicht mehr so gut aus, aber das verstößt doch auf jeden fall gegen das Vertragsrecht.
> 
> Das würde mich mal interessieren. Es gibt ja viele Seiten von denen man so etwas betrachten kann. Ich hätte da gerne eine fachmännische Aussage ;-)




Es wird NICHT mit dem Gold von "Blizzard" gehandelt. Zumindst nicht direkt. Rechtstechnisch kann man es sicher in die Richtung drehen. Die "Goldverkäufer" "verkaufen" aber ihre "Freizeit" die nicht in Stunden, sondern in Gold gerechnet ist. Du bezahlst also 50 Stunden Spieltzeit und bekommst 1000 Gold, da man Spielzeit nicht weiterreichen kann. Also etwas mit dem man handeln kann. Tatsächlich aber ist es "Eigentum" von "Blizzard", da es "geistiges Eigentum und virtuelles Eigentum" der Serverbetreibers ist.

Bsp: Du fährst Leute durch die Gegend (wie Taxi) und bekommst Geld. Das Auto gehört aber Deinem Kumpel, du benutzt es und er hat die Kosten.

So mal grob und hoffentlich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Grüße


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Noch einfacher.. der Goldhandel ist eine Dienstleistung. Es gilt eine andere Vetragsart. Es ist daher nicht illegal.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Noch einfacher.. der Goldhandel ist eine Dienstleistung. Es gilt eine andere Vetragsart. Es ist daher nicht illegal.



Verquere Logik, Hehlerei wäre dann also auch legal, da es ja letztlich nur ein Verkauf einer Sache wäre?


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Meine Meinung zu dem Gold bei WoW ...

Sicherlich ist es nur ein virtueller Gegenstand - aber auch urheberrechtlich geschützt.
Ansich wäre es auch nicht so verzwickt, wenn der Verkäufer von IngameGold dafür auch als Gegenleistung Virtuelles erhalten würde.
Aber nein - er verlangt dafür reelles Geld.

Und das genau macht es in meinen Augen zu eine beabsichtigten Straftat.
Der Händler erwirtschaftet mit dem Eigentum Anderer und 0 Startkapital einen reellen Gewinn.

Wenn der Goldverkäufer den Gewinn an Blizzard abführen würde, wäre das wieder was Anderes.


greetz


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Verquere Logik, Hehlerei wäre dann also auch legal, da es ja letztlich nur ein Verkauf einer Sache wäre?



Wusste gar net, dass im Strafgesetz nichts über Hehlerei drin steht? Ja wenn das so ist, dann ist das auch nicht strafbar. Ich war der Meinung, dass das im Strafgesetz drinsteht.

Mit Sicherheit steht nichts von Goldhandel im Strafgesetz.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Wusste gar net, dass im Strafgesetz nichts über Hehlerei drin steht? Ja wenn das so ist, dann ist das auch nicht strafbar. Ich war der Meinung, dass das im Strafgesetz drinsteht.
> 
> Mit Sicherheit steht nichts von Goldhandel im Strafgesetz.




Hatte ich das mit der Hehlerei nicht schon ausführlich erklärt? *müde dreinblickt*


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Hatte ich das mit der Hehlerei nicht schon ausführlich erklärt? *müde dreinblickt*




Warst aber auch lange auf wenn ich mir die Posts angucke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2008)

.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warst aber auch lange auf wenn ich mir die Posts angucke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, blieb ja nicht aus. Kam vom Orchester nach Hause und musste den Thread erstmal sortieren, bevor auf fehlerhafter Grundlage weiterdebattiert wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hiho,
> hab mir zwar jetzt nicht die ganzen Comments zu den Thread hier durchgelesen aber:
> Erstmals Danke für diese Erläuterungen
> und 2. Privatserver sind damit eigentlich auch net Illegal oder?



Dazu hättest du dir dann doch die Post durchlesen sollen.
Wir sind uns hier nicht ganz sicher, tendieren aber stark dahin, dass das Betreiben von Privatservern sehr wohl gegen das ein oder andere Gesetzt verstoßen könnte (Lizensbestimmungen, Urheberrecht sowas)
Und in diesem Fall wäre es illegal

Also besser nochmal jemand fragen der sich damit gut auskennt oder die Finger von lassen.


----------



## Tomminocka (10. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Nur weil es nicht strafbar ist, muss man noch lange nicht unterstellen, dass es von blizzard so gewollt ist. Deiner Logik folgend, wäre man ja immer selbst dran beteiligt, wenn es nicht strafbar ist, Problem an der Sache, nicht jeder kann mal eben Gesetze erlassen und sich so deiner verdächtigung entziehen, nichtmal blizzard.




Ich habe niemals unterstellt, daß es von Blizzard so gewollt ist! Sicherlich gefällt es Blizzard nicht, dass eine unbeteiligte Drittfirma Geld mit Blizzards Eigentum verdient.

"Dreiecksgeschäft" war nicht so gemeint, wie es da steht, deswegen in Anführungsstrichen. Soll Blizzard, das Gold BOP machen, ja ich weiss, dann bricht die "Wirtschaft" zusammen.

Blizzard sollte vielleicht Archlord als Beispiel nehmen..., ich weiß, auch dann geht die wirtschaft zugrunde, weil eine Inflation herbeigeführt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Dazu hättest du dir dann doch die Post durchlesen sollen.
> Wir sind uns hier nicht ganz sicher, tendieren aber stark dahin, dass das Betreiben von Privatservern sehr wohl gegen das ein oder andere Gesetzt verstoßen könnte (Lizensbestimmungen, Urheberrecht sowas)



Es gibt darüber leider keine Entscheidung. Allerdings würde ich sagen, dass das Benutzen der Serversoftware, die bestimmt nicht legal besorgt wurde. Ich denke das verstößt gegen das Urheberrecht. Allerdings habe ich mich damit noch nie befasst und das ist reine Theorie.

@Ematra.. war ironisch gemeint, da der über mir einen Vergleich mit Hehlerei gemacht hat.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Ich habe niemals unterstellt, daß es von Blizzard so gewollt ist! Sicherlich gefällt es Blizzard nicht, dass eine unbeteiligte Drittfirma Geld mit Blizzards Eigentum verdient.
> 
> "Dreiecksgeschäft" war nicht so gemeint, wie es da steht, deswegen in Anführungsstrichen. Soll Blizzard, das Gold BOP machen, ja ich weiss, dann bricht die "Wirtschaft" zusammen.
> 
> ...



Sorry, dann habe ichs wohl ein wenig zu streng gesehen.

Blizzard sollte selbst Gold verkaufen, dann gibts da auch keine Probleme mehr, wobei ich selbst keine Probleme mit Goldverkäufern habe, die nerven mich nicht mehr, als andere Leute auch.


----------



## Caveman1979 (10. April 2008)

Mh verstehe ich ist auch in Ordnung!

Aber eins verstehe ich nicht lebe ich in Deutschland so habe ich das Recht auf Freie Meinung!

Des heißt aber sollte ich was falsches gegen blizz oder deren Mitarbeiter schreiben (keine beleidigungen) so haben sie laut Agb das recht mich zusperren!

Wo bleibt den da mein Grundrecht?

Das zweite was ja noch kommen mueste jeder ist gleich zubehandeln!

Also mein fazit ist Agb hin oder her machst was was blizz net gefällt egal ob erlaubt oder nicht bist raus!

Das nenne ich eine Gesunde Demokratie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt den da mein Grundrecht?


Grundrechte binden nur den Staat und damit Privatpersonen und Unternehmen nur indirekt. Nur weil Du ein Recht hast deine Meinung frei zu äußern, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ich dich in meinem Wohnzimmer ausreden lassen muss.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Ähmm.. irgendwie wollen das manche nicht verstehen.

Nehmen wir an du machst in deinem Haus ne Party und stellst dafür Regeln auf. Dann fliegt derjenige der dagegen verstößt doch auch aus dem Haus. Oder denkste.. "gut er hat mir den Fernseher vollgekotzt, aber ich muss seine Menschenrechte wahren, deshalb darf er hier bleiben"


----------



## DocFloppy (10. April 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Also Fazit Goldhandel:
> 
> Die Rechte von Blizzard werden hier in keinster Weise verletzt, da Blizzard nie in Gefahr gerät, das "Gold" zu verlieren. Voraussetzung dafür, das Gold wurde nicht durch Programme Dritter, Hacks, etc(sry, ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich geht) erstellt, sondern auf üblichen Wege von den Chinafarmern erwirtschaftet.
> 
> ...



Stören tut Blizzard daran vor allem, dass sie nix davon haben!

Selbst können sie Gold/Itemverkauf nicht anbieten. Denn wenn man nur der Beste sein kann wenn man viel Geld hat (und ins Game steckt), dann demotiviert das den allergrößten Teil der restlichen Spieler die sich das nicht leisten können/wollen. Es geht nach dicke des RL Geldbeutels und nicht mehr nach Leistung ingame.

Also wollen sie auch nicht, dass andere an ihrem Spiel Geld verdienen. Find ich verständlich.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Also wollen sie auch nicht, dass andere an ihrem Spiel Geld verdienen. Find ich verständlich.



Logisch..würde keiner wollen.


----------



## Arido (10. April 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Ich habe niemals unterstellt, daß es von Blizzard so gewollt ist! Sicherlich gefällt es Blizzard nicht, dass eine unbeteiligte Drittfirma Geld mit Blizzards Eigentum verdient.
> 
> "Dreiecksgeschäft" war nicht so gemeint, wie es da steht, deswegen in Anführungsstrichen. Soll Blizzard, das Gold BOP machen, ja ich weiss, dann bricht die "Wirtschaft" zusammen.
> 
> ...




Also in Nutzungsbedingungen steht:

"9. Verkauf von Gegenständen. 

Erinnern Sie sich noch an den Anfang dieser Nutzungsbestimmungen, als wir über Ihre Lizenz zur Nutzung von World of Warcraft sprachen und dass diese Lizenz "eingeschränkt" sei? Wir gelangen jetzt zu einem der wichtigeren Bereiche, auf den sich diese Lizenzbeschränkungen auswirken. Beachten Sie, dass sämtliche Inhalte, die in World of Warcraft enthalten sind, entweder Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment sind oder von Blizzard Entertainment exklusiv lizenziert worden sind. Daher hat niemand außer Blizzard Entertainment selbst das Recht, Inhalte von Blizzard Entertainment zu "verkaufen"! Blizzard Entertainment erkennt daher keine Besitzansprüche an, die außerhalb von World of Warcraft gestellt werden oder den angeblichen Verkauf, Schenkung oder Handel einer Sache, die irgendetwas mit World of Warcraft zu tun hat, in der "realen Welt" betreffen. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie keine virtuellen Gegenstände außerhalb von World of Warcraft gegen "tatsächliche" Geldleistungen verkaufen oder kaufen oder gegen Gegenstände außerhalb von World of Warcraft eintauschen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass Blizzard befugt ist, solche illegalen Verkäufe zu unterbinden und dass Blizzard das auch tun wird. "

Damit ist es wohl nicht gewollt und was kommt wenn es entdeckt wird? - Sperre (denke ich) 

Hiermit verstößt man gegen AGB. Nicht strafbar, aber es kann zur Vertragsauflösung kommen.


Etwas abschweifen...
Interessant finde ich auch Folgendes:
und Punkt 4. World of Warcraft-Verhaltenskodex, den Punkt A

"Insbesondere dürfen Sie keine Namen benutzen: 
1. die einer anderen Person gehören, um sich als diese Person auszugeben, einschließlich der Namen eines "Game Master" oder anderer Mitarbeiter oder Vertreter von Blizzard Entertainment; 
2. die "Schimpfwörter" enthalten oder auf andere Weise beleidigend, diffamierend, herabsetzend, vulgär, obszön, rassistisch, volksverhetzend oder in anderer Weise anstößig sind; 
3. die durch Rechte Dritter geschützt sind und ohne deren schriftliche Autorisierung verwendet werden; 
4. die einen Bezug zu populären Persönlichkeiten aus der Medien- oder Kulturlandschaft haben; 
5. die Dienstleistungsmarken oder Marken ähneln oder entsprechen, unabhängig davon, ob diese eingetragen sind; 
6. die religiösen Gottheiten oder Gestalten entsprechen; 
7. von Charakteren aus Warcraft-Produkten von Blizzard Entertainment, einschließlich Namen aus der Warcraft-Romanreihe; 
8. die mit Drogen, Sex, Alkohol oder kriminellen Handlungen in Zusammenhang stehen; 
9. die aus Teilen von Sätzen oder aus vollständigen Sätzen bestehen (z.B. "InKopprein", "Fleischisttoll", etc); 
10. die aus reinem Kauderwelsch bestehen (z.B. "Asdfasdf", "Jjxccm", "Hvlldrm"); 
11. die sich auf Pop-Idole beziehen; 
12. die "Leet" (von engl. "Elite", Ersetzung von Buchstaben durch Zahlen: 1337 = LEET) oder "Dudespeak" verwenden (Absichtliches Einfügen von Rechtschreibungsfehlern: dooDzpaek); 
13. die Titel enthalten. Der Begriff "Titel", so wie er hier zu verstehen ist, schließt Rangtitel (z.B. "FeldwebelTed" oder "GeneralVlad"), monarchistische oder Phantasietitel (z.B., "KönigMichael", "FürstPeter") und religiöse Titel (z.B., "DerPapst," oder "PaterPopsi") ein" 



Hier trifft es wohle einige Gamer^^


P.S.: Danke für dieses Thema, hab sehr interessiert (Alles) gelesen und lesen weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dazu hättest du dir dann doch die Post durchlesen sollen.
> Wir sind uns hier nicht ganz sicher, tendieren aber stark dahin, dass das Betreiben von Privatservern sehr wohl gegen das ein oder andere Gesetzt verstoßen könnte (Lizensbestimmungen, Urheberrecht sowas)
> Und in diesem Fall wäre es illegal
> 
> Also besser nochmal jemand fragen der sich damit gut auskennt oder die Finger von lassen.




/signed

Es verstößt zumindest gegen die AGB von Blizzard, da Daten manipuliert werden müssen, um einen eigenen Server zu betreiben.

Verletzung von Urheberrechten liegt hier definitiv vor, und hier wird Blizzard hart durchgreifen,denke ich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Mh verstehe ich ist auch in Ordnung!
> 
> Aber eins verstehe ich nicht lebe ich in Deutschland so habe ich das Recht auf Freie Meinung!
> 
> ...



Was hat nun Demokratie mit einen Dienstleitungsvertrag zu tun?
Du hast natürlich das Recht, dich im Rahmen der Gesetze über Blizzard zu äußern. 
Das heißt keine Beleidigungen, nichts ruf- oder geschäftsschädigendes etc. Was du wie über Blizz sagen darfst entscheidet nicht Blizz sondern die Gesetze deines Landes (+ eventuell euröpäisches Recht)
Diese Gesetze sind durch einen demokratischen Prozess zustandegekommen
Solange du dich im Rahmen der Gesetzgebung über Blizzard äußerst, darf Blizzard dich auch nicht sperren, entsprechende AGB wären ungültig.

Täten sie es doch könntest du folgendes tun:

--->>> Siehe den entsprechenden Abschnitt in meine Thread


----------



## Arahtor (10. April 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Danke, dass endlich auch jemand noch mal sagt, das verboten nicht gleich illegal ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wurde aucvh zeit das mal wieder ein ordentlicher Thread geöffnet wird


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> @Ematra.. war ironisch gemeint, da der über mir einen Vergleich mit Hehlerei gemacht hat.




Jojo, ich weiß wohl, ich hatte auch eigentlich auf seinen Post Bezug nehmen wollen. Sorry, my fault  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Caveman1979 (10. April 2008)

Dann erkläre mir wie es sein kann das ein Gm dich anschreibt und sagt Name änderen past mir nicht!

Worauf beziehn sich die Blizz mitarbeiter?

Hausrecht?
Agb?


P.S um gleich vorne weg zusagen ich habe keinen char der a...... h.... heißt oder andere die sich auf beleidigungen beziehn!


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

So ich komme zurück auf meine Theorie, die in einem anderen Thread leider nur geflamed wurde.

Was wäre, wenn man die Goldleistungen nicht als Verkauf deklariert sondern als Dienstleistung. Also anstatt Goldverkauf sagt man das man anbietet für die Leute das Gold zu erfarmen und ihnen das dann schickt. Davon steht nämlich nicht in den AGB. Jedenfalls nicht auf dem ersten Blick. Wäre evtl. etwas was man ändern müsste.

Ich würde das auch an Blizzard weitergeben. Allerdings möchte ich das erstmal hier diskutieren ob ich das so richtig sehe.


----------



## DocFloppy (10. April 2008)

Arido schrieb:


> "Insbesondere dürfen Sie keine Namen benutzen:
> 1. die einer anderen Person gehören, um sich als diese Person auszugeben, einschließlich der Namen eines "Game Master" oder anderer Mitarbeiter oder Vertreter von Blizzard Entertainment;
> 2. die "Schimpfwörter" enthalten oder auf andere Weise beleidigend, diffamierend, herabsetzend, vulgär, obszön, rassistisch, volksverhetzend oder in anderer Weise anstößig sind;
> 3. die durch Rechte Dritter geschützt sind und ohne deren schriftliche Autorisierung verwendet werden;
> ...



WENN Blizzard das mal durchsetzen würde, konsequent, dann wären von heut auf morgen die Server erstmal um mind. 25% leerer.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt den da mein Grundrecht?




Grundrechte... Uha. Schon wieder ein neues Thema.

Also: Die vor allem in Art. 1 - 19 des Grundgesetzes verbrieften Grundrechte betreffen allein das Verhältnis Bürger zu Staat. Der Bürger hat Rechte, der Staat darf diese entweder gar nicht einschränken oder aber auf der Grundlage der bestehenden Gesetze (meist aufgrund der sogenannten "allgemeinen Gesetze"). Wenn hingegen eine natürliche Person oder ein Unternehmen Deine Freiheiten einschränken, kannst Du Dich keinesfalls auf die Grundrechte berufen. Blizzard ist nicht der Staat. Zum Glück.

Dass Blizzard Dich sperren darf, wenn Du eine fehlerhafte Behauptung aufgestellst, hat einen einzigen Grund: Du hast dem zugestimmt, Du hast die AGB ja angenommen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (10. April 2008)

Aha es gibt also ne liste für des Namen aussuchen!

Ok damit ist meine Frage beantwortet!

Thx!



mist wieder net bis zum ende gelesen und schon biste fällig,merke alles lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja verstehe ich das jetzt falsch aber sind verträge nicht angelehnt an gesetze?


----------



## Arido (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> So ich komme zurück auf meine Theorie, die in einem anderen Thread leider nur geflamed wurde.
> 
> Was wäre, wenn man die Goldleistungen nicht als Verkauf deklariert sondern als Dienstleistung. Also anstatt Goldverkauf sagt man das man anbietet für die Leute das Gold zu erfarmen und ihnen das dann schickt. Davon steht nämlich nicht in den AGB. Jedenfalls nicht auf dem ersten Blick. Wäre evtl. etwas was man ändern müsste.
> 
> Ich würde das auch an Blizzard weitergeben. Allerdings möchte ich das erstmal hier diskutieren ob ich das so richtig sehe.



Wie oben schon zitiert, Punkt 9 der Nutzungsbestimmungen. 

Aber wenn Du es umsonst machst, dann ist es ok. Habe jedenfalls nichts Gegenteiliges gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> So ich komme zurück auf meine Theorie, die in einem anderen Thread leider nur geflamed wurde.
> 
> Was wäre, wenn man die Goldleistungen nicht als Verkauf deklariert sondern als Dienstleistung. Also anstatt Goldverkauf sagt man das man anbietet für die Leute das Gold zu erfarmen und ihnen das dann schickt. Davon steht nämlich nicht in den AGB. Jedenfalls nicht auf dem ersten Blick. Wäre evtl. etwas was man ändern müsste.
> 
> Ich würde das auch an Blizzard weitergeben. Allerdings möchte ich das erstmal hier diskutieren ob ich das so richtig sehe.



Würde relativ wenig bringen, denke ich, weil es letztlich nicht auf deine Interpretation ankommt, sondern erstmal auf Blizzards und dann notfalls die der Gerichte. Das Problem ist ja auch die Preisgestaltung, die müßte sich dann auch nach der Zeit richten. Es gilt zwar die Vertragsautonomie, nur kann ich meinen Mietvertrag so oft ich will als Kaufvertrag titulieren, vor Gericht wird er als Mietvertrag behandelt.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir wie es sein kann das ein Gm dich anschreibt und sagt Name änderen past mir nicht!
> 
> Worauf beziehn sich die Blizz mitarbeiter?
> 
> ...




AGB. Die Namensregeln stehen da auch drin, soweit ich weiß.

Hausrecht ist etwas anderes. Der Eigentümer eines Gebäudes darf entscheiden, wer sich darin aufhalten darf und wer nicht.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> So ich komme zurück auf meine Theorie, die in einem anderen Thread leider nur geflamed wurde.
> 
> Was wäre, wenn man die Goldleistungen nicht als Verkauf deklariert sondern als Dienstleistung. Also anstatt Goldverkauf sagt man das man anbietet für die Leute das Gold zu erfarmen und ihnen das dann schickt. Davon steht nämlich nicht in den AGB. Jedenfalls nicht auf dem ersten Blick. Wäre evtl. etwas was man ändern müsste.
> 
> Ich würde das auch an Blizzard weitergeben. Allerdings möchte ich das erstmal hier diskutieren ob ich das so richtig sehe.




Wo soll der Unterschied sein? Da hier mangels Sache nichts verkauft wird, handelt es sich im Ergebnis ohnehin um einen Dienstvertrag, § 611 BGB. AGB sind, wie alle Vertragsklauseln, auslegungsfähig und -bedürftig. Wenn der Richter feststellt, dass der konkrete Fall gemeint ist, spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Wort "Dienstleistung" da nun wörtlich drinsteht oder nicht. Zur Klarstellung empfiehlt es sich natürlich immer, solche Klauseln so konkret wie möglich zu formulieren, dann entstehen gar keine Missverständnisse.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir wie es sein kann das ein Gm dich anschreibt und sagt Name änderen past mir nicht!
> 
> Worauf beziehn sich die Blizz mitarbeiter?
> 
> ...



Man nimmt mit der Annahme der AGB auch den Teil über die Namensvergabe mit an.
Da hat Blizzard dem Vertrag seine Vorstellungen hinzugefügt, wie man seinen Char nennen darf oder nicht nennen darf.

Ich würde jetzt mal mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass dieser Teil der AGB gegen kein deutsches oder europäisches Recht verstößt und somit gültiger Teil des Vertrages wird.

Gibst man seinem Char also einen Namen, der gegen die AGB verstößt, kann Blizz (hier vertreten durch den GM) einen auffordern, den Vertrag einzuhalten und den Char umzubenennen.
Tut man dies nicht, könnte eine Vertragsauflösung die Folge sein.

Ist man der Ansicht, dass Blizzard Unrecht hat und der Charname gar nicht gegen die ABG verstoßen hat, 
dann liest man den entsprechenden Teil in meinem Thread   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Ist man der Ansicht, dass Blizzard Unrecht hat und der Charname gar nicht gegen die ABG verstoßen hat,
> dann liest man den entsprechenden Teil in meinem Thread



Lohnt sich voll für ein Spiel. Frage mich wirklich ob es Leute gibt, die gegen Blizzard wegen sowas klagen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> ja verstehe ich das jetzt falsch aber sind verträge nicht angelehnt an gesetze?



ein Vertrag kann alles enthalten

wir könnten einen Vertrag schließen indem wir festlegen, dass ich dir monatlich 5 Euro zahle und du dafür jeden morgen nackt auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz stehst und Passanten bespuckst.

Da kann uns keiner dran hindern.

Dumm wäre nur, dass dieser Vertag natürlich ungültig wäre

ALSO: will ich einen Vertrag schließen, der auch gültig und rechtlich haltbar ist sollte ich ihn klugerweise so gestalten, dass er nicht gegen geltende Gesetze oder Rechtssprechung verstößt!!!

Edit:

Zu Zeiten des Telefonsex war das mal so. Die beiden Parteien schlossen einen Dienstleistungsvertrag. Inhalt: eine Person stöhnt die andere zahlt dafür. Der Vertrag kam zwar zustande, aber es war der stöhnenden Partei nicht möglich, das Geld einzuklagen, da der Vertrag sittenwidrig war. Solange der Freier aber freiwillig bezahlte, war alles in Ordnung. Das führte dann zum Stöhnen nur gegen Vorkasse.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu dem Gold bei WoW ...
> 
> Sicherlich ist es nur ein virtueller Gegenstand - aber auch urheberrechtlich geschützt.
> Ansich wäre es auch nicht so verzwickt, wenn der Verkäufer von IngameGold dafür auch als Gegenleistung Virtuelles erhalten würde.
> ...


Quatsch mit Sosse. Der Verkauf von Gold ist unendlich weit davon entfernt eine STRAFTAT zu sein. Einfach mal lesen vorm schreiben, wurde hier nun schon MEHRFACH besprochen. Der Verkäufer zahlt REALE 13 Euro Monatsgebühr und hat den Kaufpreis für das Spiel bezahlt. Damit bewegt er sich völlig legal in der Virtuellen WoW Welt.
Was er Schlussendlich da macht in seiner Zeit ist jedem selber Überlassen. Er verkauft mit dem Gold ist nicht die "Sache" an sich, sondern seine Zeit die er für die Aufbringung oder Beschaffung der "Sache"benötigt hat. Und diese Zeit hat er sehr real "verloren".
Im Falle von 1000g Beispielsweise einen Tag, also lässt er sich diesen einen Tag mit 19,99 Euro bezahlen. MEHR nicht. Nie kann der Verkauf von virtuellen Items oder Gold ILLEGAL sein, egal in welchem Spiel.

BTW ist ein Tages Lohn von knapp 20 Euro auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Gias (10. April 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Stören tut Blizzard daran vor allem, dass sie nix davon haben!
> 
> Selbst können sie Gold/Itemverkauf nicht anbieten. Denn wenn man nur der Beste sein kann wenn man viel Geld hat (und ins Game steckt), dann demotiviert das den allergrößten Teil der restlichen Spieler die sich das nicht leisten können/wollen. Es geht nach dicke des RL Geldbeutels und nicht mehr nach Leistung ingame.
> 
> Also wollen sie auch nicht, dass andere an ihrem Spiel Geld verdienen. Find ich verständlich.



Das möchte ich doch bezweifeln.
Blizzard verdient am Goldverkauf selbst zwar keinen Cent aber die Farmer müssen ja auch ihre
Monatsabos zahlen -und damit kommt dadurch auch wieder indirekt durch den Goldkauf auch
Geld in Blizzards Kasse.


Weiterhin zu den privaten Servern:
Es wird zwar in den AGB verboten jedoch wir der Betreiber
des Servers die AGB selbst nie zu Gesicht bekommen wenn er nicht selbst spielt.
Weiterhin würde doch das Urheberrecht unangetastet bleiben wenn man seine eigene
Serversoftware schreibt oder? 
Entsprechend könnte man doch einem Betreiber der nicht selbst spielt kaum was vorwerfen oder
wo ist der Haken?


Eine weite Frage die mir dabei aufkommt:
Zum spielen auf solchen Servern sind Änderungen an der Software nötig 
-ich weiß, dass Datenmanipulation strafbar ist aber ich hab keinerlei Ahnung was genau
darunter fällt -hat jemand eventuel ein Zitat parat?


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Es wird zwar in den AGB verboten jedoch wir der Betreiber
> des Servers die AGB selbst nie zu Gesicht bekommen wenn er nicht selbst spielt.
> Weiterhin würde doch das Urheberrecht unangetastet bleiben wenn man seine eigene
> Serversoftware schreibt oder?
> ...



Der Betreiber eines Privatservers kann nicht gegen die AGB verstoßen, da er ja gar keinen Vertrag mit Blizz hat!! Und da die schlimmste Folge eines AGB Verstoßes eine Vertragskündigung ist könnte ihm das auch völlig wurscht sein.

Wie hier bereits mehrfach angesprochen könnte er aber gegen Gesetze verstoßen (z.B Urheberrecht).
Ob das nun aber so ist oder nicht konnte hier noch nicht abschließend geklärt werden.


----------



## DocFloppy (10. April 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Das möchte ich doch bezweifeln.
> Blizzard verdient am Goldverkauf selbst zwar keinen Cent aber die Farmer müssen ja auch ihre
> Monatsabos zahlen -und damit kommt dadurch auch wieder indirekt durch den Goldkauf auch
> Geld in Blizzards Kasse.



Da hast Du in meine Aussage etwas zuviel hineininterpretiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar verdienen sie an den Accs der ChinaFarmer und Bot-Nutzer usw., kein Thema, das hatte ich ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen, bzw. garnicht erwähnt. Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass Blizz, um sein eigentliches Geschäft nicht zu gefährden (eben die monatliche Abo-Zahlung) darum bemüht sein muss eben solche externe Geldmacherei mit ihrem Spiel, zu unterbinden. Ob gekauftes Gold/Gegenstände/gelevelte Chars nun das Wirtschaftssystem stören/gefährden oder nicht kann ich als einzelner Spieler kaum beurteilen. Aber als einzelner Spieler find ich es eben, simpel gesagt -blöd-, dass sowas möglich ist und getan wird. Und eben DAS ist es was meiner Meinung nach das Geschäft von Blizz gefährdet, dass Spieler ihre Abos kündigen weil sie mit derartigen Dingen unzufrieden sind. 

Weißt was ich mein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

OT: Mir fällt auf, dass das der erste Thread ohne flames ist.


----------



## Thoryia (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> OT: Mir fällt auf, dass das der erste Thread ohne flames ist.


Ist ein zu spannendes und Interessantes Thema das es so noch nicht gab. Damit fallen alle SUFU Flames schon mal weg. Dann gehts auch nicht um Horde gegen Allianz, fallen also alle meine Fraktion is besser Flames auch aus. Und es ist kein Klassenvergleich oder Skillvergleich, somit auch keine Mein Schurke haut alles weg Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab aber schon andere Flame freie thread. Sind allerdings eher die Ausnahme, da geb ich Dir recht.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> OT: Mir fällt auf, dass das der erste Thread ohne flames ist.




Meine Theorie: Zu anspruchsvoll für die notorischen "mimimi" oder "SuFu"-Spammer.


----------



## walker20 (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Meine Theorie: Zu anspruchsvoll für die notorischen "mimimi" oder "SuFu"-Spammer.


Oha, na wenn das mal nicht die besagten Personen auf den Plan ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ne Frage: es geistert immer wieder das Argument herum, dass solche AGB wie die von Blizzard in Deutschland im Grunde genommen ungültig sind, da sie erst NACH dem Kauf eines Produktes eingesehen werden können. Weiter wird das damit begründet, dass das deutsche Recht angeblich festlege, dass AGB VOR dem Kauf einsehbar sein müssen, denn wenn ich den AGB nicht zustimme, kaufe ich nicht - was bei der Variante der Eröffnung der AGB nach dem Kauf ja ad absurdum geführt ist. Wie ist das zu bewerten?


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

walker20 schrieb:


> Oha, na wenn das mal nicht die besagten Personen auf den Plan ruft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich auch schon gehört. Das Problem betrifft nahezu jede im Laden gekaufte Software.
Prinzipiell kann man die Ware, sobald man feststellt, dass man den AGB nicht zustimmen mag, zurückgeben.

Ich glaube die große Streitfrage war..AN WEN? Händler oder Hersteller?

wer weiß es wer weiß es ja sie dahinten..bitte....


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

walker20 schrieb:


> Oha, na wenn das mal nicht die besagten Personen auf den Plan ruft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das glaube ich kaum, die lesen eh immer nur den ersten Thread.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

walker20 schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage: es geistert immer wieder das Argument herum, dass solche AGB wie die von Blizzard in Deutschland im Grunde genommen ungültig sind, da sie erst NACH dem Kauf eines Produktes eingesehen werden können. Weiter wird das damit begründet, dass das deutsche Recht angeblich festlege, dass AGB VOR dem Kauf einsehbar sein müssen, denn wenn ich den AGB nicht zustimme, kaufe ich nicht - was bei der Variante der Eröffnung der AGB nach dem Kauf ja ad absurdum geführt ist. Wie ist das zu bewerten?




Das haben wir ja heute Nacht schon diskutiert, schau mal weiter vorne...

Ergebnis war: Vermutlich sind sie deshalb wirksam, weil die Erstellung des Accounts einen zweiten Vertrag darstellt, neben dem Kauf des Spiels. Aber es könnte sich lohnen, vor Gericht die gegenteilige Auffassung zu vertreten.


----------



## walker20 (10. April 2008)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung und man möge mir verzeichen, war zu faul 8 Seiten zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

walker20 schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenfassung und man möge mir verzeichen, war zu faul 8 Seiten zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja, was soll ich sagen, ich war nicht mal zu faul, dreieinhalb davon zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Gias (10. April 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Da hast Du in meine Aussage etwas zuviel hineininterpretiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo versteh dich,
ich meinte halt nur, dass Blizzard das Goldgeschäft wahrscheinlich nicht verdammt weil auch sie erkennen, dass es für sie selbst Gewinnbringend sein kann.

Die Kunst ist hierbei die richtige Menge an Banns durchzuführen.

  Ich glaube mit der Anzahl der Banns hat Blizzard eine gute Option um die Goldpreise zu beeinflussen.
  Gut kontrolliert sehe ich hier die Möglichkeit Kunden, die nicht farmen wollen, zu behalten und 
  durch genug Banns die ganze Angelegenheit ruhig genug zu halten damit nicht allzuviele Spieler 
  abspringen.


----------



## Wuzilla (11. April 2008)

Wirklich ein schöner Thread.
Leider kommt jetzt doch zu sehr die Meinung durch, dass Goldverkauf wirklich niemals illegal sein kann.

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Wie immer, wenn echtes Geld ins Spiel kommt, ist es rechtlich doch komplizierter.

Sollten jetzt also Schüler, Arbeitslose, einfach Leute die knapp bei Kasse sind aif die Idee kommen,
man könne ja ruhig seinen Account riskieren um sich etwas Geld nebenbei zu verdienen, so geraten sie doch
leicht in echte Probleme.

Wenn man, egal ob Ware oder Dienstleistung, regelmäßig Geld bekommt ist der Staat sofort zur Stelle.
Sollte man kein Angestellter des Goldhändlers sein, aber trotzdem regelmäßig Gold verkaufen,
so liegt natürlich eine Meldepflichtige gewerbliche Tätigkeit vor.
Gewerbeschein, Meldung beim Finanzamt usw.
Bekommt man zusätzlich z.B. Sozialleistungen und meldet seine Goldverkaufseinkünfte nicht, liegt
sogar strafrechtlich ein Betrug vor.

Wer jetzt glaubt, dass merkt eh keiner, der irrt natürlich.
Fast alle Goldhändler haben korrekt angemeldete Firmen und buchen natürlich jede Zahlung, die sie leisten.
Da ist der Kreuzvergleich für die Ämter nur ein Mausklick.

Und auch wenn es hier schon hiess, dass ja niemand für 20 Euro am Tag farmen würde ...
das ist für viele ein Haufen Geld.
Wir haben aktuell Leiharbeiter hier im Betrieb, die bekommen netto auch nicht mehr.

Also ...
Was den Vertrag mit Blizz angeht, ist es natürlich niemals illegal.
Was die realen Einkünfte angeht, kann es aber doch sehr schnell illegal sein.


----------



## Ematra (11. April 2008)

Wuzilla schrieb:


> Also ...
> Was den Vertrag mit Blizz angeht, ist es natürlich niemals illegal.
> Was die realen Einkünfte angeht, kann es aber doch sehr schnell illegal sein.




Was soll ich sagen? Da hast Du natürlich völlig recht. Aber wir haben das Ganze bislang eher aus Perspektive des Goldkäufers als auch Perspektive des Goldverkäufers gesehen. Da können solche Frage natürlich eine Rolle spielen, ebenso wie steuerliche Aspekte.


----------



## Wuzilla (11. April 2008)

Sollte auch nur als Ergänzung dienen, bevor es mancher als Freibrief versteht.

Noch nie war ja Goldfarmen so einfach wie grad im Moment.

Und leider wird das Internet immernoch in vielen Köpfen als rechtsfreier, komplett anonymer Raum gesehen.


----------



## Tomminocka (11. April 2008)

@Ohrensammler:

Nochmal auf das Betreiben von Privatservern:

Definitiv ein Verstoß gegen die AGB, definitiv auch zivilrechtlich eine Strafttat. Verletzung des Urheberrecht, Benutzen und Manipulation von Daten, die rechtlich geschützt sind und bei denen Blizz eindeutig darauf hingewiesen hat, daß nur sie geistiger Eigentümer sind oder zumindest die Lizensrechte innehaben.


----------



## Lokibu (11. April 2008)

> Definitiv ein Verstoß gegen die AGB



Wie das denn bitte? Wenn kein Vertrag mit Blizz besteht. Wie soll das ein Verstoß dagegen sein?

Ich weiß nicht inwieweit man so einen Server selber programmieren kann. Wenn das komplett möglich ist ohne Software von Blizz nehmen zu müssen, dann ist es auch nicht illegal. Allerdings kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen.

Edit: Wir sind noch bei den Betreiber nicht bei den User selbst.


----------



## Gronwell (11. April 2008)

Für das betreiben eines Privatservers muss man doch gegen keine AGB verstoßen, das Urheberrecht reicht da doch völlig aus und das ist in weiten teilen der Welt eine Straftat. Ob man den nun zum großteil selbst programmiert hat ist doch völlig egal, denn man nutzt zweifelsfrei Software von Blizzard und das ohne Lizenz.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. April 2008)

Danke an Wuzilla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist natürlich ein wichtiger Aspekt den ich auch noch in meinen Thread kurz reineditieren werde.
Das habe ich überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt!!!


An Tomminocka

Die AGB sind Vertragsbestandteile.

Wenn du einen  Privatserver betreibst, wirst du darüber kaum einen Vertrag mit Blizzard geschlossen haben.
Kein Vertrag = keine AGB = kein Verstoß


----------



## Ematra (11. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn du einen  Privatserver betreibst, wirst du darüber kaum einen Vertrag mit Blizzard geschlossen haben.
> Kein Vertrag = keine AGB = kein Verstoß




Genau. Die Software wird in aller Regel gar nicht legal erworben sein, ergo besteht auch kein Vertrag mit Blizzard.

Wenn sie legal erworben ist, dann stellt sich die Frage - auch das haben wir ja schon diskutiert -, ob die AGB dann überhaupt schon Vertragsbestandteil sind. Bei Kauf sind sie das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich ist, dass sie es erst in dem Moment werden, wenn man den Account anlegt. Da man auf Privatservern aber nicht mit einem offiziellen Account spielt, gelangt man gar nicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Ergo mangelt es an einem wirksamen Vertrag, dessen Bestandteil die AGB sind.


----------



## Naphtalia (12. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das habe ich absichtlich ausgelassen weil ich da auf dünnes Eis komme.
> 
> Wenn du dazu modifizierte Software benutzt, könnten wir in den Bereich der Urheberrechtsverletzung kommen?
> Oder vllt nur der Betreiber, oder auch die Nutzer ??  muss ich passen
> ...



Wofür zahle ich? Für die Nutzung der Software, des Servers oder von beidem? Danach würde ich dann abwägen, wie die Rechtslage ist.


----------



## streppel (12. April 2008)

privatserver sind legal
laut deutschem(oder europäischem recht sogar) ist emulation erlaubt da es dem fortschritt der software hilft
außerdem wie schon gesagt,man hat das spielt niemals erworben,zahlt nur für den spielaccount,das spiel ist frei verfügbar.
und ein vertrag gegen den man verstoßen haben könnte gibt es auch nicht


----------



## moorhuhnxx (12. April 2008)

ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber irgendwie wusste ich da schon vorher xD
leider einwenig trocken und humorlos gestaltet sons aber dickes lob


----------



## Ematra (12. April 2008)

streppel schrieb:


> außerdem wie schon gesagt,man hat das spielt niemals erworben,zahlt nur für den spielaccount,das spiel ist frei verfügbar.
> und ein vertrag gegen den man verstoßen haben könnte gibt es auch nicht




Öhm... Naja, die Argumentation hinkt jetzt aber ein bisserl. Danach wäre jedes Raubkopieren erlaubt, weil man mit der Herstellerfirma keinen Vertrag schließt. Um dies zu verhindern, haben die Götter uns aber das Urheberrecht gegeben.


----------



## ei8th (13. April 2008)

> Was passiert, wenn mein Account gesperrt wird, ich mir aber sicher bin, gar nichts böses gemacht zu haben?



Bevor man in irgendeiner Form über Klage und Anwalt redet oder nachdenkt (ja sind wir den shcon in Amerika?) sollte man erstmal den Support kontaktieren. Die können einem im Regelfall erstmal mitteilen weswegen man gesperrt wurde. Wenn man sich dann immer noch sicher ist unberechtigterweise gesperrt worden zu sein (und nicht nur "ungerecht" behandelt) dann kann man das in einem Dialog mit Sicherheit ausarbeiten und seinen Account wieder zurückerhalten.


----------



## ei8th (13. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Öhm... Naja, die Argumentation hinkt jetzt aber ein bisserl. Danach wäre jedes Raubkopieren erlaubt, weil man mit der Herstellerfirma keinen Vertrag schließt. Um dies zu verhindern, haben die Götter uns aber das Urheberrecht gegeben.



Das Spiel (den Client) kann sich ohnehin jeder runterladen wie und wann und wo er will. Gibt genügend (auch offizielle) Downloadmöglichkeiten. Das Clientprogramm an sich ist also frei verfügbar. (Prinzipiell kannst Du quasi auch die Original WoW Schachtel mit CDs und so weiterverkaufen, wird keiner was sagen, nur den Account darfst Du nicht weitergeben).

Das Urheberrecht interessiert Blizzard in dem Fall wenig, weil man ja ohne einen Account nichts weiter mit dem Client anfangen kann (solange man den nicht irgendwie anderweitig zu Geld verwandelt).


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. April 2008)

@ MohrhuhnXX

Danke. Ich fand das Humor und dieses Thema bisschen shwer zu vereinbaren sind, oder hast du schon mal Juristen lachen sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ ei8th

Es ist immer sinvoll, den Versuch einer Einigung zu starten, bevor man zum Anwalt rennt. Besonders in einem Fall wie diesem, wo der Weg zum Gericht über die Maßen sinnlos ist.
Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass das selbstverständlich ist. 
Oder nicht ?


----------



## Lhurgoyf (13. April 2008)

Eine Frage auf die ich schon immer lange eine antwort gesucht habe:
- Was ist wenn ich nicht mit den AGB bei der installation eines spiels einverstanden bin?Habe ich dann gültiges recht das spiel genau unter der begründung umzutauschen?
- Was ist wenn ich nicht mit den AGB nach einem patch einverstanden bin wo sich die AGB verändert hat?--> Angenommen zahltag für den WoW account(diese ~13 euro) sei ein montag und am Di kommt ein patch hinaus wo ich nicht mehr mit den AGB einverstanden bin - hätte ich dann nicht per gesetzt das recht darauf 1monat laut den alten AGB zu spielen bzw auf rückerstattung des geldes?

thx


----------



## Thoralfus (13. April 2008)

Des mit der meinungsfreiheit ist eh ein recht zweischneidiges schwert.  Denn diese Grundrecht wird nämlich bereits im nachsatz mit 5.2  wieder eingeschränkt. in dem auf diverse einschränkende gesetze verwiesen wird.
abgesehen das sich des eher auf die staatliche gewalt bezieht.
Das viele die sich darauf beziehen wollen leider den nicht lesen merkt man leider viel zu oft.

aber darunter fällt denn zum verleumdung ehrbeleidigung und geschäftschädigung  und noch so einiges anders.

genauso wie des hausrecht was durchaus in vituellen räumen gilt.  vor auf offiziellen plattformen welche von den betreibern bereitgestellt werden. siehe die blizzard foren oder spielserver.

dort gilt das selbe wie im normalen laden geschäft des bäckers müller. wenn ich da hinstelle und für den bäcker meier werbe oder die ware schlechtmache denn hat er genauso des recht mich des ladens zu verweisen.  

wie es blizzard hat wenn ich sie im blizzard forum beleidige oder mich geschäftschädigend da verhalte.


----------



## Ematra (13. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ MohrhuhnXX
> Danke. Ich fand das Humor und dieses Thema bisschen shwer zu vereinbaren sind, oder hast du schon mal Juristen lachen sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja, Tatsache ist, dass wir alle irgendwie bekloppt sind, aber Juristen mit Humor kenne ich durchaus. Auch wenn die meisten von ihnen nicht in klassisch juristischen Berufen arbeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (13. April 2008)

Boomman schrieb:


> Sehr gut gemacht...Vote 4 Sticky!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign



Nice gemacht.... *endlich mal Blizz AGB durchles und versteh*


----------



## Ematra (13. April 2008)

Thoralfus schrieb:


> Des mit der meinungsfreiheit ist eh ein recht zweischneidiges schwert.  Denn diese Grundrecht wird nämlich bereits im nachsatz mit 5.2  wieder eingeschränkt. in dem auf diverse einschränkende gesetze verwiesen wird.
> abgesehen das sich des eher auf die staatliche gewalt bezieht.
> Das viele die sich darauf beziehen wollen leider den nicht lesen merkt man leider viel zu oft.
> 
> ...




Du sprichst da viele wichtige Punkte an. Sämtliche Grundrechte, ich habe das in diesem Thread schon einmal erwähnt, gelten nur im Verhältnis Bürger zu Staat. Der Bürger kann sich nicht im Verhältnis zu anderen Bürgern (oder auch zu Firmen, zivilrechtlichen Gesellschaften u. ä.) darauf berufen. Wer im Lager des Staates steht, also zum Beispiel Beamter ist, kann sich darauf ebenfalls nicht berufen, hier gelten die Grundsätze des sogenannten "besonderen Gewaltverhältnisses".

Die Reichweite von Freiheit ist in erster Linie einmal ein philosophisches Problem. Es gibt eine weitestgehend anerkannte Minimalanforderung an ethisches Verhalten, die goldene Regel. Unterlasse das, von dem Du nicht möchtest, dass andere es Dir antun. Damit einher geht Kants kategorischer Imperativ: „Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde.“

Spinnt man den Gedanken, der goldener Regel und kategorischem Imperativ zugrunde liegt, weiter, ergibt sich daraus, dass das Recht des Einzelnen da endet, wo das des anderen beginnt. Wobei es Grenzbereiche gibt. Der Kernbereich, die Menschenwürde, sollte unantastbar sein. In Fragen, die darüber hinaus gehen, kann es notwendig sein, die Rechte des Einzelnen zugunsten der Rechte anderer einzuschränken.

Deshalb wird auch die Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit nicht schrankenlos gewährt, sondern ist durch die allgemeinen Gesetze einschränkbar. Juristen verkünden so gerne, dass eine Zensur in Deutschland nicht stattfindet. Das ist korrekt, es findet nicht eine Zensur statt, sondern viele. Ein Beispiel, das uns Computerspielern sofort geläufig sein dürfte: Die Jugendschutzgesetze. Die viele sinnvolle Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Jugend enthalten, aber auch gern missbraucht werden, um verwerfliche Formen der Zensur zu befördern.

Straftatbestände zu Falschaussage, übler Nachrede u. ä. unterfallen übrigens von vornherein nicht der Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit. Da in diesen Fällen keine Meinung geäußert, sondern Tatsachen behauptet werden. Es gibt zwar zahlreiche Grenzfälle, aber der Jurist grenzt ab, ob tatsächlich Meinungen geäußert oder in Wirklichkeit Tatsachen behauptet werden. Meinungen sind vom Gesetz geschützt, Tatsachenbehauptungen aber nicht. Sie sind auch nicht schutzwürdig, da sie, im Gegensatz zur Meinung, stets dem Beweis zugänglich sind.

Deshalb ist beispielsweise die Auschwitzlüge auch nicht von der Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit geschützt. Holocaustleugner vertreten keine Meinung, wenn sie behaupten, der Mord an 6 Millionen Juden habe nicht stattgefunden, sie behaupten eine Tatsache. Eine, die sich durch eine Vielzahl historischer Dokumente problemlos widerlegen lässt. Insofern schränkt das Gesetz, das die Leugnung des Holocaust verbietet, auch nicht die Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit ein. Es geht hier nicht um eine Meinung.

Soweit es Blizzard angeht: Es gibt kein "Hausrecht an virutellen Räumen". Aber es gibt natürlich Vertragsverletzungen. Wenn man Blizzards Produkt nutzt und sich Blizzard gegenüber geschäftsschädigend verhält, ist dies ein Verstoß gegen zumindest vertragliche Nebenpflichten und kann natürlich entsprechend geahndet werden, z. B. durch Zeitstrafen oder vollständige Sperrung des Accounts.


----------



## Ematra (13. April 2008)

Lhurgoyf schrieb:


> Eine Frage auf die ich schon immer lange eine antwort gesucht habe:
> - Was ist wenn ich nicht mit den AGB bei der installation eines spiels einverstanden bin?Habe ich dann gültiges recht das spiel genau unter der begründung umzutauschen?
> - Was ist wenn ich nicht mit den AGB nach einem patch einverstanden bin wo sich die AGB verändert hat?--> Angenommen zahltag für den WoW account(diese ~13 euro) sei ein montag und am Di kommt ein patch hinaus wo ich nicht mehr mit den AGB einverstanden bin - hätte ich dann nicht per gesetzt das recht darauf 1monat laut den alten AGB zu spielen bzw auf rückerstattung des geldes?




Das berührt eine ähnliche Fragestellung, über die wir weiter oben schonmal diskutiert haben.

Nach meiner Auffassung schließt Du mit Blizzard zwei Verträge. Den Kauf-/Lizenzvertrag über den Erwerb des Spiels und einen zweiten zum Betrieb des Accounts.

Beim Kauf des Spiels sind die AGB noch gar nicht Vertragsbestandteil, weil Du keine Gelegenheit hattest, sie zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Eine Änderung der AGB berührt den Kaufvertrag daher überhaupt nicht.

Die AGB werden lediglich Bestandteil des zweiten Vertrages, den über Einrichtung und Betrieb des Accounts.

Im Ergebnis würde ich also sagen: Du hast bei derartigen Änderungen das Recht, den Account zu kündigen. Aber das Spiel darfst Du nicht zurückgeben, weil die Kaufbedingungen sich nicht geändert haben.

Wie aber oben schon dargelegt: Das ist sicherlich ein neuer, rechtlich noch nicht ausgeurteilter Grenzbereich. Es kann sich lohnen, vor Gericht die gegenteilige Auffassung zu vertreten, auf sein Rückgaberecht zu pochen und mal schauen, was der Richter dazu sagt. Vor allem kann es sich lohnen, Blizzard in einem solchen Fall mit einer Klage zu drohen. Meistens fürchten Firmen, dass mit derartigen Klagen Präzedenzfälle geschaffen werden und zeigen sich deshalb von sich aus kulant, um größeren Schaden von sich abzuwenden. Solange es keinen ausgeurteilten Fall gibt, kann sich auch niemand darauf berufen.


----------



## Thursoni (13. April 2008)

Die meisten Kids hier werdens eh nicht verstehen oder durchlesen.
Trozdem hast dir Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Trojaan (13. April 2008)

Zuerst einmal ein fettes Lob an alle, die hier einen sehr sachlichen und verständlichen Thread gestaltet haben. Auch ich habe noch den einen oder anderen "Aha" - Effekt für mich verbuchen können.
Allerdings bleiben für mich noch sehr viele Fragen offen. So klar oder so unklar manchmal die AGB und seine rechtlichen Verpflichtungen für den WOW User zu verstehen bzw. vor Gericht zu verantworten sind. 
Unter dem Strich...kann ich zwar für vieles, rechtlich nicht verklagt werden, aber ich habe mit spielerischen Konsequenzen seitens von Blizzard zu Rechnen.
Grundsätzlich erkenne ich die Nutzungsbedingungen und das allgemeine Regelwerk des WOW Spieluniversums an. Ob es mir nun komplett, nur teilweise oder gar nicht gefällt. Ohne meiner Zustimmung und somit meiner Anerkennung dieser Nutzungsbedingen findet kein login statt.
Ein beträchtlicher Teil der Nutzungsbestimmungen ist das Regelwerk...die WOW - Spielplattform die ja Lizenzrechtlich von Blizzard wahrgenommen wird?
Direkte Verhaltenweisen zum korrekten Spielen ingame gibt es nicht. Es gib nur Verbote. Also Verhaltensweisen die ich zum Spielspass aller, zu unterlassen habe.
Die wichtigsten Verhaltensregeln ( Verbote ) die ich als User zu beachten habe werden mir dort Listenförmig zum Nachlesen dargestellt.
Unter anderem eben auch...das der Kauf/Verkauf/Tausch von....Gold/Items usw... Accountdaten oder aber auch der Verkauf des Accounts,gegen reales Geld, außerhalb der WOW Plattform von Blizzard verboten ist.
Und ich denke das ist der Knackpunkt für viele User ( für mich übrigens nicht ). Mit dem Wissen, Strafrechtlich nicht verfolgt werden zu können, fühlen sie sich im Recht dementsprechende Handlungsweisen doch zu Nutzen oder gar anzubieten. Die AGB greifen hier nicht und die Nutzungsbedingungen werden hier für die erlaubten Spielhandlungen schwammig und Kaugummiartig ausgelegt.
Blizzard behält es sich vor darauf zu reagieren. Bis hin zur sofortigen Löschung des Accounts.
In wie weit solche und andere Verhaltensweisen in das Spielgeschehen der WOW - Spielplattform eingreifen oder sie schädigen, obliegt ganz allein dem Maßstab von Blizzard!
Sehe ich es richtig ( bitte korrigiert mich hier wenn falsch liegen sollte ) das der Kauf usw. gegen reales Geld außerhalb der WOW Spielplattform stattfindet. Der Acc wird bei ebay gehandelt und das Geld für das Gold per Kreditkarte auf den entsprechenden I- net Seiten bezahlt. Somit gehört allein dieser Vorgang nicht zu einer Spielhandlung die ingame vollzogen wurde und Blizzard somit auch nicht kontrollieren kann.
Und an dieser Stelle greifen dann nicht die AGB..sondern die Nutzungsbestimmungen denen wir alle zugestimmt haben. Ich denke das es Blizzards gutes Recht ist hier einzugreifen. Wie stark diese Verhalten in die Spielplattform eingreifen und sie beeinträchtigen, sollte derjenige entscheiden der sich dieses Spiel auch ausgedacht hat . Immerhin muß Blizzard allen Usern einen Spielablauf mit allgemein gültigen Maßstäben des Regelwerkes gewährleisten, die für alle gültig sind. Was gültig ist ,entscheidet Blizzard mit den Nutzungsbedingungen. Natürlich...ob dieses Verhalten nun auch von Blizzard rechtens ist...darüber kann man vor Gericht ziehen...wenn man denn Geld hat. Aber ....der Angeschmierte....bevor es zu einer Richterlichen und international gültigen Entscheidung kommt bist du...weil dein Account umgehend mit einer Strafe belegt werden kann. Im schlimmsten Fall sofort ,ohne Angabe der Banndauer...spätestens jedoch bis zum ersten Richtererlass...nur spielen kannst erst mal nicht mehr. Das ist doch schon Strafe genug ..oder?
Muss denn immer gleich eine Gefängnisstrafe als anerkanntes Strafmaß zur Abschreckung für alle herhalten? Nur weil durch die AGB mit Gefängnisstrafe gedroht werden kann heißt es doch nicht, das die Nutzungsbedingungen von jedem User individuell einzuhalten sind. Jeder kann ingame also tun und lassen was er will und das Spiel und seine Inhalte zu seinen Gunsten auslegen und benutzen. So einfach würde ich mir das als User nicht machen.
Leider beschleicht mich immer wieder das Gefühl das es gerade diejenigen unter uns Gamern sind,die sich genau diese Lücke im Gefängnisfreien Strafraum aussuchen, um zumindest so ihr unfaires Spielverhalten zu legetimieren. Die Nutzungsbestimmungen sind wohl immer für die anderen...oder


----------



## Soylent (13. April 2008)

Sehr schön ausgeführt, nur ist ein Punkt außer Acht gelassen worden.

WANN? werden AGB zum vertraglichen Bestandteil.

AGB müssen zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses in schriftlicher Form vorliegen.

Der Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses ist der Kauf des Spiels. Auf der Spielepackung sind einige Informationen zur Nutzung des Spieles vermerkt. Diese, und NUR diese, sind Bestandteil des Vertrages. 

Das später geschlossene "Abonement" (bei Nutzung von Gamecards ist es genau genommen kein Abonement) kann nicht als separater Vertrag gesehen werden, da bereits auf der Spielepackung beschrieben wird, dass zwingend die Einrichtung eines Account benötigt wird für welchen monatliche Gebühren anfallen (welche sich laut Packungsangabe des Spiels auch ändern können).
Das spätere "Abonement" ist lediglich die Klärung der Zahlungsmodalitäten für die gewünschte Dauer der Onlinezeit, dies stellt also keinen separaten Vertrag dar.

Die beim starten des Spiels und nach jedem Patch abgenickte AGB lag dem Kunden also beim Kauf des Spiels nicht zur Ansicht vor, es handelt sich hierbei also um eine sogenannte "Einseitige Willenserklärung" , welche völlig irrelevant ist.


----------



## Thoralfus (13. April 2008)

hm zu dem von mir angeschnittenen thema  scheint es durchaus unterschiedliche auffassungen zu geben, aber des ist ja nichts unbedingt schhlimmes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber soweit ich weiß liegen die die agb in elektronischer  form vor  wenn du deinen acount auf der website bei blizzard einrichtest.  desweitern natürlich auch an prominenter stelle drauf verwiesen, daß es welche gibt und  und du solltest zustimmen das du diese gelesen hast.   

das sind nämlich meiner meinung nach  2 unterschiedliche verträge der erster kaufvertrag mit dem du die den client erwirbst.   und denn wird noch ein dienstleistungsvertrag(wenn mich nicht gar soviel täuscht )  geschlossen das man dir die leistung erbringt das du auf einem server spielen darfst .

und für diesen gibt auf jeden ne agb die wirksam ist.  wenn nicht als ganzes dann zumindest in teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. April 2008)

Soylent schrieb:


> Sehr schön ausgeführt, nur ist ein Punkt außer Acht gelassen worden.
> 
> WANN? werden AGB zum vertraglichen Bestandteil.
> 
> ...



Dazu hat sich Ematra ja auch schon geäußert.
Passt auch zu dem Thema, wass mache ich wenn ich mit den AGB nicht einverstanden bin.

Wie Ematra schon gesagt hat, ist dass wohl juristisch noch nicht ganz eindeutig.
Ich bilde mir ein mal gelesen zu haben, in Zusammenhang mit Windows wo man die AGB ja auch erst bei Installation annimmt, dass man die Software zurückgeben darf, wenn man die AGB nicht annehmen möchte. Der Streitpunkt aber war beim wem. Beim Händler oder beim Hersteller?

Wie das ist wenn man die wiederholte AGB Abfrage nach Patchx.x nciht mehr annehmen möchte kann ich absolut nicht beantworten. Das würde mich auch mal interessieren!!!

Und ob es nun ein Vertrag oder zwei sind, ist auch eine spannenden Frage, da ich durch den Kauf des Spieles ja keine Gegenleistung erhalten habe. Ohne Account kann ich sie nicht nutzen. (das ist aber nur ne Laienmeinung und kein Fakt)


----------



## Zghuk (13. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie das ist wenn man die wiederholte AGB Abfrage nach Patchx.x nciht mehr annehmen möchte kann ich absolut nicht beantworten. Das würde mich auch mal interessieren!!!



Wenn du die geänderten Vertragsbedingungen nicht annehmen willst, dann kannst du das Spiel nicht mehr spielen. 

Im Prinzip ist das wie im normalen Vertragsrecht auch: Arbeitgeber will dir neue Bedingungen aufdrücken (weniger Geld, mehr Arbeiten), möchte dich aber nicht gleich verlieren. Daher spricht er dir eine Änderungskündigung aus und du kannst entweder annehmen (neuer Vertrag mit neuen Bedingungen) oder ablehnen (Kündigung des Vertrags). 

So ähnlich funktioniert das ja auch mit den Patches.


----------



## Wuzilla (14. April 2008)

Es funktioniert ja überall gleich.
Wenn z.B. meine Versicherung die Preise erhöht, oder wichtige Punkte ändert (neue Typenklassen beim
Auto z.B.), dann bekomme ich die neuen Bestimmungen und den Hinweis, dass ich sie entweder
annehme, womit alles weiterläuft, oder ... ich bekomme ein besonderes Kündigungsrecht und kann
die Versicherung ohne Konsequenzen sofort kündigen.

Im Falle der Versicherung macht das vieleicht sogar noch einen Vorteil aus, ich kann zu einer günstigeren
wechseln und habe das gleiche wie vorher, nur billiger.

WoW ist einmalig. Eine Kündigung bedeutet, dass der Spielspaß in dieser virtuellen Welt weg ist.
Und deshalb ist auch von Blizzard der Zusatz drin, dass ALLES in dieser Welt IMMER Blizz gehört.

Sollte ich nämlich z.B. meine Wohnung wegen einer Vertragsänderung kündigen, so kann ich für
ein teures Bad, das ich mit Zustimmung des Vermieters eingebaut habe, Abstand verlangen.
Denn es gehört mir und ich kann es nicht mitnehmen.

Hätte Blizz das nicht eingebaut, dass alles ihnen gehört und jemand würde seinen Account nach
Änderung kündigen, so hätte er vieleicht (das bedarf eines Richters) sogar Anspruch auf Ersatz für
seine "erschaffenen" Chars.
Ich denke, auch aus diesem Grund ist diese klare "Besitzregelung" drin, nicht nur wegen des
Verkaufs bei Ebay.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. April 2008)

Zghuk schrieb:


> Wenn du die geänderten Vertragsbedingungen nicht annehmen willst, dann kannst du das Spiel nicht mehr spielen.
> 
> Im Prinzip ist das wie im normalen Vertragsrecht auch: Arbeitgeber will dir neue Bedingungen aufdrücken (weniger Geld, mehr Arbeiten), möchte dich aber nicht gleich verlieren. Daher spricht er dir eine Änderungskündigung aus und du kannst entweder annehmen (neuer Vertrag mit neuen Bedingungen) oder ablehnen (Kündigung des Vertrags).
> 
> So ähnlich funktioniert das ja auch mit den Patches.



Ja klar soweit ist das logisch.

Aber überspitzen wir das Beispiel mal.
Ich kaufe WoW, lese die AGB finde sie ok und nehme sie an.
Dann kommt eine Woche später ein Patch mit neuen AGB die ich unerträglich finde und lehne sie ab.
Nun kann ich, wie du schon sagst, nicht mehr spielen. Aber ich habe ja 30&#8364; für das Spiel ausgegeben und vllt schon 13&#8364; für eine Gamecard? Was ist damit ? Die AGB zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes von Spiel und Karte fand ich ja ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit
@ Wuzilla (unten)  Die Ausführungen hier betrachte ich als theoretisch. Ich selber würde mit Sicherheit keinen Rechtsstreit deswegen beginnen und die allermeisten Spieler wohl auch nicht, aber ich finde es immerhin spannend zu wissen, was man für Rechte hätte.


----------



## Wuzilla (14. April 2008)

Ich denke schon, dass man dann das Geld von Blizz zurückverlangen könnte.
Im Extremfall aber sicher nur die restliche Laufzeit, also höchstens 13 Euro.

Nur ... wer fängt dafür einen rechtlichen Streit an.
Bzw. welcher Anwalt würde einen dafür vertreten, welcher Richter dafür einen Prozeß aufrollen.

Das Recht das zurückzuverlangen hat man aber sicher, denn man zahlt ja im voraus.
Deshalb ändern ja Versicherungen z.B. ihre Bestimmungen immer zum nächsten Fälligkeitspunkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nachtrag

Sollte es übrigens dazu kommen, dass Leute nach einem Patch in Massen die Zustimmung
verweigern, z.B. die Hexer mit einem ach so üblen Nerf mal wieder nicht einverstanden sind,
dann wäre das sicher das Ende des kostenlosen Content-Patches.


----------



## Cael (14. April 2008)

@Ematra 

Jura studiert, oder StGB neben dem PC leigen? ;-)


@TE sehr schön erklärt; bibt ein dickes DANKE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (14. April 2008)

Cael schrieb:


> @Ematra
> 
> Jura studiert, oder StGB neben dem PC leigen? ;-)




Ersteres. Arbeite zwar nicht in einem klassisch juristischen Beruf, aber so ganz ohne Bezug zum Studium ist meine Arbeit auch nicht.


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2008)

> Ersteres. Arbeite zwar nicht in einem klassisch juristischen Beruf.



Hmm lass mich raten, du bist Bäcker.



> , aber so ganz ohne Bezug zum Studium ist meine Arbeit auch nicht



Stimmt. Du hast jeden Tag mit Kaufverträgen zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*kleiner Scherz am Rande*


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. April 2008)

Nun melde ich Gimp mich nochmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist ja wie überall im Leben (beziehe mich etwas auf meine arbeit)!

Also Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind ja nun leider zwei paar schuhe.

Erstmal dickes Danke an Ohrensammler für diesen Thread, klärt viel auf hilft etwas um die Agb´s zuverstehn!

Nun nochmal zurück zu den Membern die wissen im recht zusein (oder es glauben) wie stellt ihr euch ein verhandlung gegen Blizz vor?(mulimil. unternehmen) 

Den ich kenne da ein super zitat von jemanden: hat er Recht? Ja! Ok dann sitzen wir es aus! 

So und was denkt ihr wer hat den längeren atem?

Es ist wie es ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (15. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Hmm lass mich raten, du bist Bäcker.
> Stimmt. Du hast jeden Tag mit Kaufverträgen zu tun
> 
> 
> ...




*g*. Nicht ganz, aber ein Freund von mir ist ein Bäcker, der jetzt Förster wird...

Juristischer Fachverlag, aber mehr PC- als juristische Arbeit.


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2008)

> So und was denkt ihr wer hat den längeren atem?



Hey wozu gibts denn Prozesskostenhilfe *gg* Da kann man den Atem lange anhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für die anderen.. naja ist halt nur was für Leute die Geld haben oder halt unter der Grenze sind. Der Rest hat Pech gehabt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Nun nochmal zurück zu den Membern die wissen im recht zusein (oder es glauben) wie stellt ihr euch ein verhandlung gegen Blizz vor?(mulimil. unternehmen)
> 
> Den ich kenne da ein super zitat von jemanden: hat er Recht? Ja! Ok dann sitzen wir es aus!
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, die Diskussion ist theoretisch!
Ich persönlich halte es auch für gewagt, gegen Blizz einen Rechtsstreit zu führen, aber auf der anderen Seite, alles gefallen lassen muss man sich irgendwie auch nicht.
Und das Privatpersonen schon gegen große Konzerne obsiegt haben ist ja dokumentiert.


----------



## Ematra (15. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Diskussion ist theoretisch!
> Ich persönlich halte es auch für gewagt, gegen Blizz einen Rechtsstreit zu führen, aber auf der anderen Seite, alles gefallen lassen muss man sich irgendwie auch nicht.
> Und das Privatpersonen schon gegen große Konzerne obsiegt haben ist ja dokumentiert.




Wieso auch nicht? Das Problem an derartigen Prozessen ist meist, dass der Mandant Muffensausen bekommt und aufgibt oder mangels besseren Wissens irgendwelchen argumentativen Schwachfug glaubt.


----------



## Wolsger (3. August 2009)

Aktuell gbit es eine Datenerhebung, welche man mit der AGB abgenickt hat.
Wie verhält es sich eigentlich damit, ist das in Ordnung so?
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...55045&sid=3
Die AGB Diskussion ist vom letzten Jahr, aber ich denke mal vom Thema bin ich richtig.


----------



## DruffDruff (3. August 2009)

> Theoretisch kann man, sofern man seinen Standpunkt auch vernünftig beweisen kann, auf dem Klageweg Blizzard dazu zwingen, den Vertrag zu erfüllen (also den Account wieder bereit zu stellen)
> Dabei muss man aber damit rechnen, einen Prozess zu führen und zunächst einen Anwalt vorzufinanzieren. Sollte man diesen Prozess verlieren (und das ist nicht so unwahrscheinlich, weil Blizz bestimmt keine schlechten Anwälte hat), darf man die Kosten des Verfahrens (also auch die gegnerischen Anwaltskosten) bezahlen.



Wenn man seinen Standpunkt beweisen kann, dann kannst du dir spätestens nach Einreichung der Klage sicher sein, dass Blizzard zurückzieht, weil 

1. ihre AGBs gegen geltendes europäisches Recht verstoßen (z.b. die Klamotte mit Warden)

2. ihre Wunschvorstellungen bezüglich Vertragsgestaltung nicht mit der Realität übereinstimmen

Natürlich kannst du damit rechnen, dass dir schliesslich doch der Account geclosed wird, weil irgendwas gefunden wird was du mal in grauer Vorzeit gemacht hast. Allerdings ist das ganze erst dann wirklich effektiv, wenn man z.b. schon für 12 Monate gezahlt hat und der Account nach 1 Monat geclosed wird und Blizzard jetzt 11 Monate Gebühren einkassiert. (beachte aber das das ganze ohne Rechtsschutzversicherung nutzlos ist, da die RA Gebühren in Dland die des Klagegegenstandes bei weitem übersteigen und man in Vorkasse treten muss und bei aussergerichtlichen Einigungen (die Blizzard anstrebt, da es unangenehm werden könnte falls sowas mal vor Gericht ausdiskutiert wird - Stichwort Goldseller, Accountleveling, Bots) Blizzard nich zwangsweise die Gebühren übernimmt.


----------



## razielsun (4. August 2009)

> Was kann passieren, wenn ich gegen die AGB verstoße
> 
> Gehen wir davon aus, dass die AGB gültig sind und man auch nur gegen die AGB verstößt (beliebte Beispiele sind z.B.: Accountsharing , Gold oder Accounts kaufen / verkaufen, power leveling,). In diesem Fall ist Blizzard berechtigt, das Vertragsverhältnis zu beenden (oft als Accountsperre oder Accountbann bezeichnet.) Weitere Folgen sind NICHT möglich!!!



ich persönlich glaube immernoch, dass blizz eigendlich ne tarnung für die mafia ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Aktuell gbit es eine Datenerhebung, welche man mit der AGB abgenickt hat.
> Wie verhält es sich eigentlich damit, ist das in Ordnung so?
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...55045&sid=3
> Die AGB Diskussion ist vom letzten Jahr, aber ich denke mal vom Thema bin ich richtig.



Naja.
Ob die Datenerfassung zulässig ist weil man dem per AGB zugestimmt hat läßt sich eigentlich nur durch eine Klage feststellen.

Mal jetzt wild geraten würde ich auf eine Unterlassungsklage tippen. (Berichtigt mich)

Aber selbst für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass man damit durchkommen würde:
Beim WOW zocken handelt es sich um einen Vertrag (basierend auf einer beidseitigen Willensäu0erung der Parteien).
Sobald die bezahlte Vertragslaufzeit abgelaufen ist, kann kein Gericht Blizz dazu zu zwingen, den Vertrag fortzusetzen.
Das heisst, wer zuviel Streß macht ist vermutlich früher oder später sowieso seine Account los.


----------



## Wolsger (4. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Naja.
> Ob die Datenerfassung zulässig ist weil man dem per AGB zugestimmt hat läßt sich eigentlich nur durch eine Klage feststellen.
> 
> Mal jetzt wild geraten würde ich auf eine Unterlassungsklage tippen. (Berichtigt mich)
> ...



Das wär doch nicht schlimm, dann holst Dir einen anderen Account oder sonstiges.
Du sagst vielleicht klagen, hm man kann es so schlecht überblicken


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. August 2009)

Schade das ich erst jetzt auf diesen Thread stoße, denn ich hab mir schon in unzähligen anderen Threads die Finger wund geschrieben.

Eins will ich aber noch hinzufügen und das betrifft den Handel mit Gold und / oder anderen (virtuellen) Gegenständen.

Hierzu gab es vor einiger Zeit ein Urteil und auch die c't, Bestandteil des Heise-Verlages, hat dazu einmal einen sehr ausführlichen Bericht gebracht, fundiert von einem Juristen verfasst.

Der allgemeien Konsenz ist folgender:

da es sich bei Gold und allen anderen virtuellen Gegenständen innerhalb von WoW um Dinge handelt, die vom Betreiber, also Blizzard, vorsätzlich ins Spiel integriert wurden und jedermann zugänglich sind, steht es dem oder den Spieler/n frei, wie sie damit interagieren.

Ergo kann der Handel damit auch nicht illegal sein, denn ansonsten wären auch Ingame Verkäufe hinfällig und da man, zumindest in Deutschland und sicherlich auch EU-weit, Eigentümer des jeweiligen Account ist, hat man selbst die volle Entscheidungsfreiheit darüber, was man mit den legal erworbenen (virtuellen) Gegenständen tut.

Aus diesem Grund kann BLizzard den Handel bei eBay auch gar nicht unterbinden, unabhängig davon, ob das bei der Anzahl der Auktionen überhauüt umfassend möglich wäre.
Die Sperren gegen die "Goldverkäufer" erfolgen nicht auf Grund des Goldhandels, sondern wegen des massiven Spams, der damit einher geht und Spam ist nun einmal ein Verstoß gegen die AGB.

Das Problem mit dem Gold ist ähnlich wie seinerzeit mit den Gegenständen für Diablo 2, das Blizzard auch nie unterbunden hat, eben weil sie keinerlei Handhabe dagegen haben.

Übrigens kann BLizzard zwar Accounts sperren und auch kündigen, aber z. B. kommt man auch bei einer Sperre weiter in den Account rein, kann nur nicht aktiv spielen, was anders wäre, würde Blizzard der Account gehören und der Spieler diesen nur "mieten"

Der Account basiert aber nun einmal auf einem gekauften Key PLUS personenspezifische Daten, deren Nutzung ausschließlich der entsprechenden Person unterliegen !
Speziell wenn der Account auch noch über bezahlte Spielzeit verfügt hat Blizzard arge Probleme mit dauerhaften Sperren, da sie dann eigentlich gewzungen wären den Vertrag zu kündigen, was wiederum zur Erstattung der noch offenen, weil bezahlten Spielzeit führen würde.

Im Prinzip wäre es wirklich mal nötig, das irgendjemand klagt, damit diese ganzen Dinge mit einem Grundsatzurteil festgelegt werden, aber wer tut das schon ?
Leute die so viel Geld haben, das es ihnen egal sein könnte, spielen WoW wohl eher nicht und Rechtschutzversicherungen dürften in so einem Fall auch abwinken.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Speziell wenn der Account auch noch über bezahlte Spielzeit verfügt hat Blizzard arge Probleme mit dauerhaften Sperren, da sie dann eigentlich gewzungen wären den Vertrag zu kündigen, was wiederum zur Erstattung der noch offenen, weil bezahlten Spielzeit führen würde.



Das Problem ist eben, dass nach Ablauf der bezahlten Spielzeit eine Vertragsverlängerung fällig ist.
Und eine solche Vertragsverlängerung steht beiden Vertragspartnern (also auch Blizz) frei.
Wer also einen Bann/Sperre/wassweißich erhält und es tatsächlich schaffen sollte, erfolgreich dagegen zu klagen, ist spätestens bei der Vertragsverlängerung seinen Account unwiederbringlich los.
Dieser Umstand macht eine solche Klage so schrecklich sinnlos.


----------



## Gulwar (4. August 2009)

Hmm, zumindest weiß ich jetzt woher diese teilweise völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Halbwahrheiten und Gerüchte kommen.
Fact ist: WoW gehört alleine Blizzard, sonst niemand. Verstöße gegen die AGBs können entsprechend geahndet werden. Heißt also das Accountstrafen zulässig und legal sind.
Goldverkäufe, Privatserver, etc. verstoßen hingegen bereits gegen das Urheberrecht und können sogar strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben. Die Tatsache das wenige deswegen belangt werden (hauptsächlich weil die Gerichte zusammenbrechen würden unter einer Klageflut) heißt nicht das es legal ist.
Ein konkretes Beispiel das so oft genug vorkommt: Du kaufst dir ein paar Turnschuhe der Marke XY bei einem Bekannten zu einem Spottpreis. Soweit so gut. Leider wirst du kurz darauf von einem Polizisten angehalten der dir erklärt das die Schuhe eine Fälschung sind. So weit, so schlecht. Die Schuhe werden konfisziert. LEGAL. Dem Verkäufer droht ebenso eine Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Urheberrecht wie dir selbst. Dir wird aufgrund von Belanglosigkeit in der Regel allerdings nichts geschehen, außer das du die Schuhe los bist. Du kannst selbstverständlich deinen Bekannten verklagen und dein Geld zurückfordern, mußt allerdings beweisen das du getäuscht worden bist. Fast unmöglich.
Vor einiger Zeit wurde der Käufer eines Navigerätes bei Ebay wegen Hehlerei verurteilt, weil " er anhand des Kaufpreises der weit unter dem üblichen Marktpreis lag, hätte erkennen können, das es sich entweder um ein gefälschtes Produkt (( Markenpiraterie)) oder wie im vorliegenden Fall, um Diebstahlsware handelt" (Dies ist ein sinngemäßes Zitat)
Im Falle von WoW hieße das ganz klar: Bots und Gold, sowie Accverkäufe sind ein Verstoß gegen die AGB und entsprechend zu ahnden. Im Klartext - Accsperre, bzw. Kündigung des Vertrages. Theoretisch wäre das zu Unrecht erhaltene Gut, sprich das Geld das du damit verdient hast, einzuziehen, was aber in der Praxis nicht möglich ist. Klagen gegen Accountsperren sind völlig sinnlos Gleiches gilt dann wenn du einen Acc gekauft hast und dieser gesperrt wurde. Du kannst theoretisch der Verkäufer verklagen, mußt aber nachweisen, das du keine Ahnung von der Illegalität seines handeln hattest. Dies ist aber so gut wie ausgeschlossen.
Schwerwiegender sieht es bei Privatservern aus. Da die entsprechende Software nicht legal zu beziehen ist, und auch nicht von Blizzard und beteiligten Firmen freigegeben ist, handelt es sich um Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums und unterliegt bereits dem Strafrecht. Die gängige Praxis läßt die Nutzer straffrei, verfolgt aber die Urheber. So können   Leute die einen gecrackten Kinofilm bereits vor derem Start sehen, in der Regel nicht belangt werden, wohl aber die Cracker selbst. Auch hier ist es aber fatal, aus einer gebräuchlichen Praxis heraus ein Legalitätsprinzip abzuleiten. Der Gesetzgeber sieht lediglich aufgrund "geringen öffentlichen Interesses" und im Sinne "der Funktionalität des Rechtssystems" von einer Ahndung ab.
Auch hier ein Beispiel: Streng genau gekommen ist es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit in einer abknickenden Vorfahrtsstraße NICHT zu blinken wenn man deren Verlauf folgt. Eine Ahndung erfolgt jedoch in der Regel nicht da unter der Flut von solchen Vergehen, der Rechtsstaat zusammenbrechen würde. Sobald du allerdings aufgrund dieser Ordnungswidrigkeit einen Unfall hast, wird dieser Punkt zwingend mit eingebunden in Beweisführung und Urteil.
Was die Umfrage angeht Die Informationsbeschaffung, Sammlung und Archivierung von Informationen aller Art ist absolut legal und verstößt nicht gegen geltende Rechte, solange diese Daten nicht unerlaubt weitergegeben werden. Gerade im Internet ist dies ein alltäglicher Vorgang. vor allem im Zusammenhang mit der Verbesserung von internen Abläufen, Technik und Support. Da viele ihre Systemspezifikationen nicht einmal genau kennen, dennoch aber ein Interesse an verbesserungen, Bugbehebungen, etc haben dürfen bestimmte Informationen sogar ohne Erlaubnis des Betreffenden gesammelt werden.  So senden die meisten Virenscanner Informationen über Art und Häufigkeit eines Virenbefalls an die entsprechenden Labors, ohne das ihr eine Meldung erhalt.
Eine Widerspruchmöglichkeit gegen Blizzards Umfrage habt ihr nur dann, wenn ihr nachweisen könnt, das die Speicherung dieser frei einsehbaren Daten personalisiert erfolgt, also in eurem Kundenblatt auch die genauen Spezifikationen eures PCs stehen. Viel Spaß bei der Beweisführun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Übrigens sendet ihr praktisch bei jedem Einloggen ins Internet einen Haufen dieser daten, die für eine Kommunikation unterschiedlicher Systeme zwingend notwendig sind. Alleine die Einwahl über DSL, Modem oder Router macht unterschiedliche Protokolle notwendig, vom Betriebssystem einmal abgesehen. Wo also liegt das Problem? Es geht ausschlißelich um frei zugängliche Systemdaten, alles andere wäre auch strafbar. Ihr dürft also weiter mit eurem gecracktzem Windows auf einem Privatserver WoW zocken, dazu MP3 abspielen die über Tauschbörsen bezogen wurden. Ist zwar alles ILLEGAL im Rechtssinne, juckt aber keinen, weil ihr aufgrund von Daten die bei einer solchen Erhebung widerrechtlich erworben und verwertet wurden nicht bestraft werden könnt. Punkt.
Ihr lacht, wenn die NPD nicht verboten werden kann, weil zuviele Verfassungsspitzel in deren Reihen sitzen?
Ihr seid empört, wenn wie aktuell das Geständnis eines mutmaßlichen Mädchenmörders vor Gericht keine Geltung findet weil der Beschuldigte bei der Aussage betrunken war?
Ihr schüttelt den Kopf, weil eineiige Zwillinge nicht wegen einem Vaterschaftstest oder genetischen Spuren bei einem Einbruch verurteilt werden können?
Oder fragt euch, warum auch nach Jahren z.Bsp. Jan Ulrich immer noch nicht wegen Dopings verurteil wurde, obwohl die Beweislast  teilweise erdrückend scheint?
Der Rechtsstaat funktioniert gut, manchmal zu gut. Da braucht ihr euch um eure technischen daten nun wirklich keine Sorgen zu machen. Und wenn ihr wirklich Wert auf eure persönlichen Daten legt: Meidet Social Networks und ähnliche Dienste wie Wer kennt wen, Facebook, Twitter ubd gebt nicht überall eure Daten ein nur um vielleicht einen vermutlich nicht mal existenten I-Pod zu gewinnen nur weil ihr angeblich der 999.999 Besucher seid. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Wolsger (4. August 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> So einfach ist das.




Wobei man dazu sagen muß das die AGB kein Gesetz ist.
Die AGB darf nicht ungesetzliche Verstöße beinhalten
sonst sind Teile der AGB oder die AGB ungültig.
Wo steht eigentlich geschrieben das nicht personenbezogene Geräte-Daten ohne Zustimmung erhoben werden 
dürfen, würde mich mal interessieren wo man die gesetzliche Grundlage dafür findet.


----------



## sympathisant (4. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Was sind AGB?*
> 
> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen (AG dienen dazu, Verträge durch vorformulierte Vertragsbedingungen zu vereinfachen und zu standardisieren. Das bedeutet, dass AGB Teil eines Vertrages zwischen zwei Parteien sind (z.B.:  zwischen Blizzard und dem User).
> Das Unternehmen kann die AGB theoretisch so gestalten wie es möchte.
> ...



Richtigstellung: Blizzard verkauft dir die Software nicht, sondern verkauft dir eine Lizenz zum Nutzen der Software.

sie hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/eula.html

daher gelten nicht AGB, sondern EULA. für diese gilt in deutschland:

_In Deutschland sind EULA zu Standardsoftware nur dann Vertragsbestandteil,  wenn sie zwischen Verkäufer und Erwerber der Software bereits beim Kauf  vereinbart wurden. Dem Käufer erst nach dem Kauf zugänglich gemachte  Lizenzbestimmungen (zum Beispiel während der Installation oder als  gedruckte Beilage in der Verpackung) sind für den Käufer wirkungslos.  Dies gilt auch dann, wenn der Käufer bei der Installation "Ich stimme  der Lizenzvereinbarung zu" oder Ähnliches anklickt, weil die Software  sonst die Installation verweigert.[sup][1][/sup]_



> Daraus folgt:
> 
> Wer gegen AGB von Blizzard verstößt handelt nicht
> 
> ...



soweit richtig. aber wie geschrieben keine AGB sondern EULA. und das finanzamt interessiert es erst wenn man gewerblich gold verkauft. wenn ihr kauft, dann ist der verkäufer für die abführung der steuern zuständig. wenn er es nicht tut ist es sein problem.



> Fazit: Solange man nur (!) gegen die AGB von Blizzard aber nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstößt handelt man weder illegal noch strafbar oder betrügerisch und bekommt keinen Ärger mit der Polizei



richtig.



> *Was kann passieren, wenn ich gegen die AGB verstoße*
> 
> Gehen wir davon aus, dass die AGB gültig sind und man auch nur gegen die AGB verstößt (beliebte Beispiele sind z.B.:  Accountsharing , Gold oder Accounts kaufen / verkaufen, power leveling,). In diesem Fall ist Blizzard berechtigt, das Vertragsverhältnis zu beenden (oft als Accountsperre oder Accountbann bezeichnet.) Weitere Folgen sind NICHT möglich!!!



das ist zu bezweifeln. wenn jemand aufgrund seines verhaltens gesperrt wird, dann kann blizzard ihn sperren um sich und alle anderen spieler vor schaden zu beschützen. ABER: person x die gegen die EULA (*hust*) oder ein gesetz verstossen hat, wird nicht gesperrt. blizzard erlaubt es ihm jederzeit weiterzuspielen. er muss sich nur einen neuen account zulegen und das spiel nochmal kaufen. damit schützt sich blizzard nicht vor person x und die anderen spieler auch nicht. und genau aus dem grund dürfte ein gericht den accountbann nicht anerkennen. denn das ist keine maßnahme die irgendetwas bewirkt.


man muss es dann eben drauf ankommen lassen. ne rechtschutzversicherung hilft dann weiter.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> WoW gehört alleine Blizzard, sonst niemand. Verstöße gegen die AGBs können entsprechend geahndet werden. Heißt also das Accountstrafen zulässig und legal sind.



Stimmt, sofern die AGB gegen die man verstoßen haben soll, keinen geltenden Recht widersprechen.



Gulwar schrieb:


> Goldverkäufe, Privatserver, etc. verstoßen hingegen bereits gegen das Urheberrecht und können sogar strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben. Die Tatsache das wenige deswegen belangt werden (hauptsächlich weil die Gerichte zusammenbrechen würden unter einer Klageflut) heißt nicht das es legal ist.



Gold verkaufen verstößt gegen kein Urheberrecht und ist nicht illegal (ein Accountbann kann aber natürlich folgen)
Das Betreiben eine P-Servers ist da schon ein anderes Kapitel, da hast du vermutlich recht



Gulwar schrieb:


> Ein konkretes Beispiel das so oft genug vorkommt: Du kaufst dir ein paar Turnschuhe der Marke XY bei einem Bekannten zu einem Spottpreis. Soweit so gut. Leider wirst du kurz darauf von einem Polizisten angehalten der dir erklärt das die Schuhe eine Fälschung sind. So weit, so schlecht. Die Schuhe werden konfisziert. LEGAL. Dem Verkäufer droht ebenso eine Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Urheberrecht wie dir selbst. Dir wird aufgrund von Belanglosigkeit in der Regel allerdings nichts geschehen, außer das du die Schuhe los bist. Du kannst selbstverständlich deinen Bekannten verklagen und dein Geld zurückfordern, mußt allerdings beweisen das du getäuscht worden bist. Fast unmöglich.
> Vor einiger Zeit wurde der Käufer eines Navigerätes bei Ebay wegen Hehlerei verurteilt, weil " er anhand des Kaufpreises der weit unter dem üblichen Marktpreis lag, hätte erkennen können, das es sich entweder um ein gefälschtes Produkt (( Markenpiraterie)) oder wie im vorliegenden Fall, um Diebstahlsware handelt" (Dies ist ein sinngemäßes Zitat)



Das ist zwar richtig, hat aber mit Account verkäufen nix zu tun. hier wird kein Urheberrecht verletzt, eine Strafbarkeit ist nicht gegeben



Gulwar schrieb:


> Im Falle von WoW hieße das ganz klar: Bots und Gold, sowie Accverkäufe sind ein Verstoß gegen die AGB und entsprechend zu ahnden. Im Klartext - Accsperre, bzw. Kündigung des Vertrages. Theoretisch wäre das zu Unrecht erhaltene Gut, *sprich das Geld das du damit verdient hast, einzuziehen, *was aber in der Praxis nicht möglich ist. Klagen gegen Accountsperren sind völlig sinnlos



von wem ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gulwar schrieb:


> Auch hier ein Beispiel: Streng genau gekommen ist es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit in einer abknickenden Vorfahrtsstraße NICHT zu blinken wenn man deren Verlauf folgt. Eine Ahndung erfolgt jedoch in der Regel nicht da unter der Flut von solchen Vergehen, der Rechtsstaat zusammenbrechen würde.



Und damit der Rechtsstaat unter der Flut der OWI-Verfahren nicht zusammenbricht, verzichtet der Staat auch seit Jahren auf Bitzer und Radarkontrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Gegenteil, grade OWIs werden sehr gerne verfolgt, weil sie unkompliziert Geld in die Kasse spülen)



Gulwar schrieb:


> Was die Umfrage angeht Die Informationsbeschaffung, Sammlung und Archivierung von Informationen aller Art ist absolut legal und verstößt nicht gegen geltende Rechte, solange diese Daten nicht unerlaubt weitergegeben werden.



Hmm, das schreit nach einer Quelle



Gulwar schrieb:


> Meidet Social Networks und ähnliche Dienste wie Wer kennt wen, Facebook, Twitter ubd gebt nicht überall eure Daten ein nur um vielleicht einen vermutlich nicht mal existenten I-Pod zu gewinnen nur weil ihr angeblich der 999.999 Besucher seid. So einfach ist das.



Guter Rat, in der Tat.
Aber nur weil etwas ständig und alltäglich praktiziert wird, ist es noch lange nicht rechtens.
Grade im globalen Internet ist eine Verfolgung aber tatsächlich sehr schwer, da die Gesetzeslage in verschiedenen Ländern doch recht unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> man muss es dann eben drauf ankommen lassen. ne rechtschutzversicherung hilft dann weiter.



wie ich anderweitig schon schrieb.
Was nützt es dir wenn du gewinnen solltest.
Blizz verlängert einfach in Folge nach Ablauf der bezahlten Zeit deinen Vertrag nicht und dein Account ist trotzdem flöten.
Ganz ohne Bann


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben, dass nach Ablauf der bezahlten Spielzeit eine Vertragsverlängerung fällig ist.
> Und eine solche Vertragsverlängerung steht beiden Vertragspartnern (also auch Blizz) frei.
> Wer also einen Bann/Sperre/wassweißich erhält und es tatsächlich schaffen sollte, erfolgreich dagegen zu klagen, ist spätestens bei der Vertragsverlängerung seinen Account unwiederbringlich los.
> Dieser Umstand macht eine solche Klage so schrecklich sinnlos.



Naja, du vergisst dabei eins, obwohl wir uns wohl prinzipiell einig sind ;-)

Ohne die Sperre könnte man nämlich zumindest die Chars retten, in dem man sie bis zum Ende des bestehenden Vertrages auf einen anderen Account transferiert, was ja durch den BattleNetAccount auch problemlos dann geht, wenn die persönlichen Daten völlig unterschiedlich sind.



Allerdings schüttelt man bei Trollen wie Gulwar einfach nur noch den Kopf, denn Leute, die trotz ausführlichsten Erklärungen immer noch solch eine Gülle ablassen, die haben echte Probleme.


----------



## landogarner (4. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was ich sage ist, dass der "(angel-)sächsische Genitiv" in der dt. Grammatik fremd und somit als falsch anzusehen ist.
> 
> AGB's wäre also in jedem Falle falsch.
> 
> ...




Haarspalterei ist das nun wirklich nicht! Es besteht nun mal ein riesiger Unterschied zwischen dem Versuch ein Wort in den Plural zu setzten und es in den Genitiv zu stellen.

Dazu:
http://www.idiotenapostroph.de.vu/


----------



## sympathisant (4. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wie ich anderweitig schon schrieb.
> Was nützt es dir wenn du gewinnen solltest.
> Blizz verlängert einfach in Folge nach Ablauf der bezahlten Zeit deinen Vertrag nicht und dein Account ist trotzdem flöten.
> Ganz ohne Bann



da hast du wohl recht.




Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Naja, du vergisst dabei eins, obwohl wir uns wohl prinzipiell einig sind ;-)
> 
> Ohne die Sperre könnte man nämlich zumindest die Chars retten, in dem man sie bis zum Ende des bestehenden Vertrages auf einen anderen Account transferiert, was ja durch den BattleNetAccount auch problemlos dann geht, wenn die persönlichen Daten völlig unterschiedlich sind.



um chars zu transferieren müssen die accounts nicht aktiv sein. 

aus einer mail von blizz an mich:

_Bei einem Charaktertransfer ist es egal, ob der Account aktiv oder inaktiv ist. Der zu transferierende Charakter darf nur kein Gildenmeister sein, oder post im Briefkasten beziehungsweise Auktionen im Auktionshaus haben. Sollte dies der Fall sein, werden Sie beim Ausführen des Charaktertransfer darauf hingewiesen und der Transfer wird nicht ausgeführt. Wenden Sie sich bitte in diesem Fall an unseren telefonischen Rechnungssupport, wir werden dann eine Lösung finden können. Der Preis für einen Charaktertransfer beträgt im Moment 20 €.

Weitere Informationen zu den Preisen und zu der Verfügbarkeit finden Sie in unserem Forum sowie in den FAQ unter 
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...mp;pageNumber=1 

Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß mit World of Warcraft.

Weitere Antworten auf häufig  gestellte Fragen finden Sie in unserer Support FAQ, welche Sie hier einsehen können: http://eu.blizzard.com/support

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen diesbezüglich haben, zögern Sie bitte nicht, uns erneut per Email oder über die kostenlosen Rechnungshotlines, unter 0800-101 2242 für Deutschland und 0800-677 529 für Österreich, zu kontaktieren._


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> da hast du wohl recht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, kannte das noch anders, aber man weiß eben nicht alles.


----------



## Gulwar (5. August 2009)

Hallo Ohrensammler. Danke erstmal für deine ruhige und sachliche Antwort, so was ist leider in Foren wie diesen nur selten anzutreffen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Stimmt, sofern die AGB gegen die man verstoßen haben soll, keinen geltenden Recht widersprechen.



Thema AGB. Erstmal muß man sagen das die AGBs von Blizzard SEHR gut und ausgefeilt sind, amerikanische Anwälte wissen sehr genau wie sie sich gegen alle Eventualitäten schützen. Es gibt eine Fülle von AGBs die einen Hauf Müll enthalten, seien es Miet-, Liefer-, oder sonstige Handelsverträge. Vielleicht macht sich ja mal heute jemand die Mühe und liest die von WoW auch mal gründlich. Die meisten Paragraphen sind eigentlich für jeden leicht verständlich geschrieben. Du darfst davon ausgehen, das die WoW AGBs einer gesetzlichen Überprüfung, auch in Deutschland und Österreich standhalten wird, zumal sich einige Unterparagraphen namentlich auf diese beiden Länder beziehen. Du darfst mir aber gerne einen nennen, von dem du glaubst das er nicht Gültigkeit besäße.
Übrigens scheinst du dich mit der Materie insofern auszukennen, das du sicher den Unterschied ziwschen RECHT und GESETZ kennst. Gültiges Recht, hier also die allgemein vertretene Praxis der Rechtsauslegung unter Bezugnahme auf bereits bestehende Rechtsurteile, kann daher dem Geist und Sinn eines Gesetzes widersprechen. Meist trifft dies dann zu, wenn (wie fast immer) mehrere Gesetze zu gewichten sind, und es z.Bsp. abzuwägen gilt zwischen den Rechten und Pflichten von Anklage und Kläger, deren berechtigten Interessen, Schutzbedürfnissen und der allgemeinen Zumutbarkeit. Letztlich landen dann viele Klagen vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht, die die Auslegung eines Gesetzes einschränkt, bzw. klar und zwingend  vorschreibt.
Übrigens kann auch eine erhebliche Diskrepanz bestehen zwischen europäischem Recht und deutschen Gesetzen. Europäische Gesetze gibt es im übrigen nicht, auch das muß beachtet werden. Für die Gesetzgebung sind ausschließlich die Länder zuständig, sie sind jedoch verpflichtet  (durch das unterzeichnen von Verträgen, bzw. den Beitritt in die EU) europäisches Recht in nationale Gesetze umzusetzen. Das kann im Einzelfall dazu führen, das aufgrund von Übergangsfristen, noch nicht alle europäischen Vorgaben in Deutschland auch schon Anwendung finden. Bürokratische Mühlen mahlen sehr langsam. Wer also glaubt das europäisches Recht IMMER über deutschen Gesetzen steht ist mehr als nur auf dem Holzweg.




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gold verkaufen verstößt gegen kein Urheberrecht und ist nicht illegal (ein Accountbann kann aber natürlich folgen)
> Das Betreiben eine P-Servers ist da schon ein anderes Kapitel, da hast du vermutlich recht



Zugegeben, Gesetzgeber und Richter tun sich sehr schwer mit den neuen Medien und die vielen Graubereiche sind im internationalen Dschungel nicht wirklich zu durchleuchten.
Hier mal eine sehr gute Abhandlung und Einführung in das Thema Urhberrecht:

http://is.uni-sb.de/diskussion/reader/ir/g...Urheberrecht_EU

Den weiterführenden Link solltest du auch ansehen, die Anwaltskanzlei hat ausgezeichnete Dokumente zu diesem Thema im Onlineangebot. Professioneller gehts kaum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die wichtigsten Kernaussagen sind, das das Internet kein rechtsfreier Raum ist, was ich durch einen längeren Disput mit dem zuständigen Bundesministerium und einem Online-Anbieter bestätigen kann. Ebenso wichtig ist die zutreffende Aussage, das in den USA das Urheberrecht an eine Firma gebunden sein kann, in Deutschland nicht.
Gold, also die virtuelle Wähung in WoW, fiele dem Gesetz nach also dann unter den Bereich "kleine Münze", denn eine wirklich schöpferische Idee steht nicht dahinter. Zudem ist es untrennbarer Teil von WoW, dessen AGB du anerkannt hast und der den Weiterverkauf von Gold ausschließt. Nach welchem Recht nun genau ist hierbei schwer zu beurteilen, denn bilaterale Verträge zwingen Staaten dazu Gesetze anderer Länder zu berücksichtigen. Das heißt, kein deutsches Gericht kann es sich leisten, das amerikanische Urheberrecht diesbezüglich zu mißachten und zu übergehen.
Es kommen noch andere Dinge dazu. Das Gold, kann nur in WoW genutzt werden. Klar. Es hat nachhaltigen Einfluß auf die Spielwelt, bzw. deren Wirtschaft. Es ist durchaus legal, Gold zu machen, durch Farmen oder AH-Verkäufe, aber die Wertschöpfung in echte Währung, hat erheblichen Einfluß auf die Ingamewirtschaft, da man davon ausgehen kann, das es z.Bsp. ungleich weniger Gold und andere Gegenstände im Spiel gäbe. Wichtiger aber noch ist die Tatsache, das das Gold nicht DIR, sondern deinem Charakter gehört, der nun unzweifelhaft dem Urheberrecht unterliegt und AUSSCHLIEßLICH im Besitz von Blizzard ist. Dementsprechend ist das WoW Gold auch nicht in deinem Besitz, steht dir nur unter den zugebilligten Umständen zu und jegliche Verstöße gegen die AGB bzw. das Urheberrecht kann sehr wohl rechtliche Konsequenzen haben.
Hinzu kommen Auslegungen die man zunächst einmal so machen KÖNNTE, solange es keine andere Auslegungen gibt.
Der Verkauf von WoW Gold KÖNNTE das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung von "Geldwäsche" berühren. Unwahrscheinlich das jemand für 20.000&#8364; Gold kauft, daher also eher net. Wäre doch aber mal eine Schalgzeile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sicherer scheint aber die Möglichkeit, das Goldverkauf gegen Außenhandels-, und Devisengesetze verstoßen könnte, da die Goldverkäufer bekanntermaßen meist nicht in Deutschland sitzen.
Strafgesetze kommen hier ins Spiel, wenn , wie häufig, die Goldverkäufer nicht einmal liefern, denn ein Recht auf Vertragserfüllung hast du nicht. Es gibt keine Präsedenzfälle die diese Frage speziell klären, aber man kann Goldverkäufe und Käufe durchaus auch als sittenwidrig interpretieren, ebenso wie bestimmte Paragraphen zur Bekämpfung von unlauterem Wettbewerb Anwendung finden könnten. Auch dies wird meist nicht beachtet.
Diese spezielle Problematik in Onlinespielen ist ja auch noch net so alt, wird aber bereits intensiv untersucht und irgendwann auch in gesetzlichen Regelungen Niederschlag finden die eindeutiger formulietr sind. Bist der erste Prozess diesbezüglich geführt wird, und ein RECHTSGÜLTIGES Urteil gefällt wird dürfte noch ein bißchen Zeit vergehen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig, hat aber mit Account verkäufen nix zu tun. hier wird kein Urheberrecht verletzt, eine Strafbarkeit ist nicht gegeben



Hat es durchaus. Um etwas verkaufen zu können, muß sich die entsprechende Ware in deinem Besitz befinden und es muß vor allem dein EIGENTUM sein. Der Besitz einer Ware alleine, berechtigt dich nicht automatisch zum Verkauf. Ein geleastes Auto darfst du nur mit Zustimmung des Verkäufers weiter veräußern. Auch dann, wenn du die Restschuld mit einem Streich begleichst, muß dieser nicht zustimmen wenn bestimmte Rechte verletzt werden.
Ein Account wär ehier zu bewerten wie ein Aktenordner den du käuflich erworben hast. Der gehört dir und du kannst mit ihm mache was du willst. Nun bist du aber kaufmann und füllst ihn mit Rechnungen, Prospekten und Preislisten. Diese unterliegen alle dem urheberrecht, heißt also, vor Weiterverkauf des Aktenordners MÜSSEN alle Dokument die sich in deinem Besitz befinden entfernt werden.
Im Falle von WoW wäre es allenfalls noch eine sehr kleine Streitfrage, inwieweit der ACC als solches sich dein Eigentum nennen läßt, im Falle der Inhalte, also all deiner Chars auf allen Servern hingegen ist die Frage klar. Sie müssen definitiv vor einem Weiterverkauf gelöscht werden. So einfach ist das.
Darum eben das Beispiel, um darauf hinzuweisen, das Dinge du du käflich erwirbst nicht automatisch dein Eigentum sind.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und damit der Rechtsstaat unter der Flut der OWI-Verfahren nicht zusammenbricht, verzichtet der Staat auch seit Jahren auf Blitzer und Radarkontrollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, das erscheint nur den betroffenen so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber im Ernst. Niemand wird ehrlichen Herzens leugnen können, das die verfolgten und geahndeten OWIs nur ein Promilleteil dessen ausmachen, was tagtäglich an OWIs begangen wird. Selbst in einer mittleren Kleinstadt wird täglich tausende Male gegen irgendwelche Vorschriften, Anordnungen und Gesetze verstoßen. Die Zahl der Richter die man bräuchte um ZEITNAH jede OWI zu ahnden, bzw. Rechtsverstöße dürfte die Zahl der Einwohner dieses Landes übersteigen. Das der Staat auf Blitzer und Radarkontrollen verzichtet, war sehr dumm und undglücklich formuliert. Er beschränkt sich lediglich auf Stichproben und auf besonders kritische Stellen in Städten, auf Autobahnen und anderen Brennpunkten. Mein Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm, das schreit nach einer Quelle



Wirst du so nicht finden, da es keine gibt. Warum? Weil es Dinge gibt die keiner Gesetze und Reglementierung bedürfen, solange nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt werden.
Du darfst privat z.Bsp. den ganzen Tag den Kopf aus dem Fenster hängen um zu sehen was die Nachbarn so treiben. Du darfst auch alles was du siehst und hörst aufschreiben . Für solche frei zugänglichen Informatioen brauchst du keine Genehmigung und sie gelten, solange du nicht  Name und Adresse dazuschreibst, auch nicht als besonders schützenswert. 
Aussage: Mein Nachbar hat gerade eben den Garten betreten. Nun mach mal was aus der Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nicht personengebundene Daten werden daher auch vom Datenschutzgesetz nicht wirklich erwähnt oder berücksichtigt, da diese Daten, entweder frei einsehbar sind oder in irgendeiner Form öffentlich zugänglich.
Beispiel Streetview. Es steht dir völlig frei in Urlaub nach Hamburg zu fahren und dort Bilder zu machen. Solange du diese weder ins Internet stellst oder für gewerbliche Zwecke nutzt, keine Persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt oder besonders schützenswerte Objekte (Militäranlagen und bestimmte Privatgrundstücke) fotografierst hast du keinerlei Probleme. Bei Google bestand das Problem hauptsächlich darin, das die Daten nach Amerika übermittelt werden sollten und daher zunächst einmal dem deutschen Datenschutz entzogen werden sollten. Ansonsten darf jeder Hausbesitzer einzeln und individuell widersprechen und die Schwärzung seiner Objekte verlangen.
Firmen dürfen ebenso wie Privatpersonen frei erhältliche Informationen einsammeln, vor allem dann, wennn ein berechtigtes Interesse belegt werden kann. Das Blizzard zum Verbessern seiner Spiele diese Daten benötigt, darüber streiten wir sicher nicht. In diesem Fall könnte man theoretisch auch personenbezogene Daten sammeln, was aber überhaupt keinen Sinn macht und auch nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist. Technische Daten deines Computers sind allerdings frei zugänglich und unabdingbar für ein funktionierendes Internet
Du freust dich sicher auch, wenn dein Provider dir die richtigen Protokolle und Treiber zur Verfügung stellt, ansonsten könnte es schwierig werden einem Mac User eine Windows Datei unterjubeln zu wollen. Da technische Daten frei einsehbar sind, auch nicht als schützenswert angesehen werden müssen, ist nicht einmal eine Informationspflicht notwendig, zumindest nicht in allen Ländern.
Hier kannst du übrigens das Datenschutzgestz durchstöbern:

http://www.bfdi.bund.de/cln_111/SharedDocs....html?nn=408916

Paragraph 4 empfehle ich dir dringend, den meisten ist nicht klar, das Daten unter bestimmten Umständen auch ohne Zustimmung erhoben werden können.  Und das betrifft hier ausschließlich personengebundene Daten, die bei Blizzards Erhebung nicht einmal anfallen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Guter Rat, in der Tat.
> Aber nur weil etwas ständig und alltäglich praktiziert wird, ist es noch lange nicht rechtens.
> Grade im globalen Internet ist eine Verfolgung aber tatsächlich sehr schwer, da die Gesetzeslage in verschiedenen Ländern doch recht unterschiedlich ist.



Absolutes /sign.

Allerdings ist genau das der Stein des Anstoßes den du überdenken solltest:



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fazit: Solange man nur (!) gegen die AGB von Blizzard aber nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstößt handelt man weder illegal noch strafbar oder betrügerisch und bekommt keinen Ärger mit der Polizei



AGBs werden auch von Gesetzen bestimmt und sind Legal, also Gesetzeskonform. Das gilt auch unter Berücksichtigung der Vorbehaltsklausel. Vertragsbruch und Zuwiderhandlungen gegen gültige AGB Paragraphen sind demnach NICHT Gesetzeskonform, also Illegal.
Alle Illegalen Handlungen können geahndet werden, wobei das "Strafmaß" durch die jeweiligen Gestze bestimmt wird. Dies kann in sehr wenigen Einzelfällen sogar zu einem Strafrechtsprozeß führen. Ein Spammer der jeden Tag hier 1.000 Accounts erstellt und unerlaubte Werbung postet, verstößt nicht nur gegen die Netiquette und AGB, sondern kann sehr wohl eine Unterlassungsklage an den Hals bekommen , inklusive einer Schadensersatzklage.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. August 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> AGBs werden auch von Gesetzen bestimmt und sind Legal, also Gesetzeskonform. Das gilt auch unter Berücksichtigung der Vorbehaltsklausel. Vertragsbruch und Zuwiderhandlungen gegen gültige AGB Paragraphen sind demnach NICHT Gesetzeskonform, also Illegal.
> Alle Illegalen Handlungen können geahndet werden, wobei das "Strafmaß" durch die jeweiligen Gestze bestimmt wird. Dies kann in sehr wenigen Einzelfällen sogar zu einem Strafrechtsprozeß führen. Ein Spammer der jeden Tag hier 1.000 Accounts erstellt und unerlaubte Werbung postet, verstößt nicht nur gegen die Netiquette und AGB, sondern kann sehr wohl eine Unterlassungsklage an den Hals bekommen , inklusive einer Schadensersatzklage.



Den Rest lese ich mir später nochmal in Ruhe durch, aber an der Stelle kann ich schon mal sicher sagen das du heftig irrst.

AGB sollten im Idealfall gesetzeskonform sein, damit sie gültig sind.
Das ist aber häufig nicht der Fall.

Ich könnte ohne weiteres als Versandhändler eine AGB einfügen die da lautet: Jeder Käufer verpflichtet sich nach Erhalt der Ware vor seine Haustür zu gehen und laut zu bellen.
Keiner könnte mir eine solche AGB verbieten. Natürlich wäre sie ungültig aber das ist dann mein Problem.

Vertragsbruch und Zuwiederhandlung gegen (gültige) AGB sind NICHT (!!) illegal. Illegal ist immer dann etwas, wenn das StGB (Strafgesetzbuch) Anwendung finden würde.
Was du hier heftig verwechselst ist also das Zivil- und das Strafrecht. Vertragsbruch oder Verletzung gültiger AGB kann natürlich Folgen haben. Und zwar Zivilrechtlicher Natur (Vertragsauflösung (auch fristlos), Schadenersatzklagen, Klagen auf Vertragserfüllung usw.) Mit dem Strafrecht und illegal hat das nix zu tun. Versuche dir das klar zu machen, sonst wirst du dich in dem Punkt immer wieder verrennen! 
(Auch die von dir genannte Unterlassungsklage ist NICHT Teil des Strafrechtes sondern findet sich im BGB!!)


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. August 2009)

Hinzu kommt noch, dass das, was in den USA mit AGB möglich ist, noch lange nicht in Europa und speziell in Deutschland zutreffend sein muss.

Gerade die AGB und EULA von Blizzard sind in vielen Punkten, auf EU-Recht und ebenso deutsches Recht bezogen, ungültig, was man vielleicht berücksichtigen sollte, wenn man hier so großspurig versucht zu argumentieren.

Ebenso sollte man in der Lage sein zwischen "Besitz" und "Eigentum" zu unterscheiden.
In Deutschland und den meisten (west)europäischen) Staaten befinden sich die Charaktere und damit auch sämtlich diesen zugeordnete Items in meinem Besitz, allerdings ist Blizzard zeitgleich Eigentümer selbiger, mit einer Ausnahme.

Der Account an sich ist MEIN Eigentum, was ich auch schon ausreichend erklärt hatte, denn dieser Account beruht zum überwiegenden Teil auf Daten, die mir "gehören", die dem Persönlichkeitsrecht unterliegen und damit außerhalb des Zugriffs von Blizzard liegen.
Aus eben jenem Grund wird man sich, außer im Fall einer regelrechten Kündigung seitens Blizzard, immer in seinen Account einloggen können, nur die Teilnahme am Spiel selbst kann verwehrt werden.

Wenn ich dann noch diesen Unfug von wegen "Außenhandelsgesetze" und ähnlichem lese, dann wird mir schlecht, denn selbst wenn die Anbieter "meistens" im Ausland sitzen sollten, es ist eben nicht immer der Fall und wie sollte man zwischen Inlandsverkäufen und Auslandsverkäufen unterscheiden ?

Zudem bestehen zwischen fast allen großen Nationen eh umfassende Handelsabkommen der unterschiedlichsten Art, also bliebe nur der Umweg über eine Art "Einfuhrsteuer", die aber wiederum gegen die Gleichbehandlung sprechen würde, da dann Inlandsverkäufe® bevorzugt wären.

Auf den ganzen, tut mir leid, aber ich kann es nicht anders formulieren, SCHWACHSINN, was die Datensammlung und die Hardware angeht, geh eich nicht weiter ein, nur so viel: es kann meinem Provider scheißegal sein was ich für eine Grafikkarte besitze und wie viel Arbeitsspeicher ich verbaut habe, denn beides sind Details, die nichts, aber auch GAR NICHTS mit einem reibungslosen Datenaustausch zu tun haben, denn dieser betrifft rein die Protokolle und man kommt auch noch problemlos mit einem 486er ins Internet, wenn man ihn entsprechen konfiguriert.

Ebenso sind technische Daten eben nicht "frei einsehbar", möchte mal wissen woher dieses Halb-, nein Unwissen stammt; es wird sich auch niemand an den Straßenrand stellen und bei 10 Modellen von alten 240er Daimlern definitiv sagen können, welche Ausstattung nun genau in jedem drin steckt, schon gar nicht was den Motor angeht.

Erst denken, dann informieren, dann schweigen.

Einem Mac-User eine Windows-Datei unterjubeln, so eine Gülle, selbst wenn man es tun würde, was sollte das bringen ? ---> Nichts.

"AGBs werden auch von Gesetzen bestimmt und sind Legal, also Gesetzeskonform." wenn ich so etwas lese, dann wird mir echt schlecht. Schon mal darüber informiert, wie viele Anbieter, egal welcher Branche, jedes Jahr abgemahnt und sogar verklagt werden, weil deren AGB eben NICHT gesetzeskonform sind ?

Die WENIGSTEN AGB sind tatsächlich zu nahezu 100 Prozent gesetzeskonform, da JEDER Anbieter versucht sich einen Vorteil gegenüber seinen Kunden und Handelspartnern zu verschaffen. 

Abschließend noch ein Rat: wenn man versucht sich hier größer zu machen als man ist oder versucht "Wissen" zu verbreiten, das nicht einmal ansatzweise vorhanden ist, sei es auf Grund mangelnder Substanz oder weil man nicht in der Lage ist das zu verstehen, was man irgendwo gelesen hat, dann sollte man das wenigstens in einer Art und Weise tun, die einen nicht gleich als dummen Jungen stehen lassen.

Solltest du also kein Legastheniker sein, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle dringend über einen Kurs an der VHS nachdenken und weniger Computerbild lesen, Herr Gulwar.


----------



## Gulwar (5. August 2009)

Und genau das ist vermutlich unser einzigster Streitpunkt. Deine Aussage suggeriert nämlich, das alles was nicht im Strafrecht steht, legal ist. Dem ist aber nicht so. Du ziehst eine Wertigkeitsgrenze zwischen den verschiedenen Gesetzesformen die so weder gedacht ist, noch existiert.
Das Wort Legalität bedeutet Gesetzeskonform, nicht etwa Gesetzeskonform ausschließlich nach dem STGB.

Wäre das so, wie erklärst du dir dann z. Bsp das hier aus dem BGB?

§ 226 Schikaneverbot
Die Ausübung eines Rechts ist unzulässig, wenn sie nur den Zweck haben kann, einem anderen Schaden zuzufügen.

In deiner Auslegung wäre es also nicht Illegal jemand zu schikanieren, auch nicht in extremster Form weil es nicht im STGB steht?

Oder hier:

§ 958 Eigentumserwerb an beweglichen herrenlosen Sachen
(1) Wer eine herrenlose bewegliche Sache in Eigenbesitz nimmt, erwirbt das Eigentum an der Sache.
(2) Das Eigentum wird nicht erworben, wenn die Aneignung gesetzlich verboten ist oder wenn durch die Besitzergreifung das Aneignungsrecht eines anderen verletzt wird.

Es ist durchaus illegal ein Fundstück von erkennbar beträchtlichem Wert zu behalten. 
Dies berührt ebenso wieviele Gesetze aus BGB, HGB, Arbeitsrecht und STVO. Im Arbeitsrecht kann dir sogar das Aufladen deines Handys am Arbeitsplatz zum Verhängnis werden.
Auch wären deiner Aussage nach Autorennen auf öffentlichen Straßen oder Autobahnen nicht illegal, weil sie ja im besten Fall nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellen? Interessante Rechtsauffassung.
Ich glaube nicht das du das so meinst.

Du vergisst hier völlig, das das STGB den anderen Büchern quasi übergeordnet ist. Aus einer Ordnungswidrigkeit kann sehr schnell eine Straftat werden, entscheidend ist hier Art, Umfang und Absicht der Rechtswidrigkeit.

Und auch hier ein Link:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legalit%C3%A4t

Die Grenzen sind wie erwähnt sehr fließend.

@Eysenbeiss

Mit dir in irgendeiner Form zu argumentieren ist völlig sinnfrei, da du offensichtlich nicht einmal die fundamentalsten Rechtskenntnisse besitzt. Eine AGB wird nicht unwirksam, nur weil ein Parargraph ungültig oder falsch formuliert ist. Lediglich dieser Paragraph ist unwirksam. Im übrigen treten an Stelle der ungültigen Klauseln die normalen Gesetze. Und Computerbild ist ganz sicher eine Zeitschrift die ich nicht lese. Bleibe also bitte entweder sachlich beim Thema, oder such dir ein anderes Spam Areal.


----------



## Potpotom (5. August 2009)

Autsch, ich habe mir tatsächlich einen Grossteil des ganzen Threads durchgelesen und muss festellen, dass manche mit ihren Kommentaren hier absolut herrausstechen. Nicht wegen des "Wissens" sondern eher durch den Willen, ihr "Unwissen" mit gewolltem Nachdruck in die Köpfe anderer zu prügeln. Ganz grosses Kino.

-----

Vielleicht sollte man einige falsche Kommentare besonders kennzeichnen. Nicht das ein lernwilliger User genau den Teil des Threads für sich als richtig beansprucht, der es offensichtlich nicht ist.

Grüsse und besten Dank an die Ersteller und Pfleger dieses Threads.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. August 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Und genau das ist vermutlich unser einzigster Streitpunkt. Deine Aussage suggeriert nämlich, das alles was nicht im Strafrecht steht, legal ist. Dem ist aber nicht so. Du ziehst eine Wertigkeitsgrenze zwischen den verschiedenen Gesetzesformen die so weder gedacht ist, noch existiert.
> Das Wort Legalität bedeutet Gesetzeskonform, nicht etwa Gesetzeskonform ausschließlich nach dem STGB.



Nun ja Illegalität wird durchaus im Zusammenhang mit Strafandrohung verwendet.
Jemand der etwas bei einem Versandhaus bestellt, dann arbeitslos wird und nicht bezahlen kann, erfüllt zwar seinen Teil des Vertrages niicht, handelt aber noch lange nicht illegal.
Aber egal.
Wichtig ist, dass eine Verletzung der gültigen AGB keine Art von Strafe seitens des Gesetzgebers nach sich zieht, sondern maximal zivilrechtliche Folgen haben könnte. Ich kann meinen Account oder Gold bei E-bay verkaufen solange ich will, ich werde kein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft erhalten.
Welche zivilrechtlichen Folgen oder Ansprüche hieraus erwachsen könnten ist ein komplexes Feld, da halte ich mich raus


----------



## Gulwar (5. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun ja Illegalität wird durchaus im Zusammenhang mit Strafandrohung verwendet.



Was meinst du warum sich in den Gesetzbüchern endlose Begriffsdefinitionen finden, die aber doch immer wieder mal in Frage gestellt werden. Vor kurzem mußte in der Schweiz für einen gerichtsprozeß der Begriff "Osterhase" so genau wie möglich durch einen Gutachter untersucht und definiert werden um Mißverständnisse auszuschließen. Witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selbst betrachte illegal nur im engeren Wortsinne, also eben nicht im Einklang mit gültigen Gesetzen oder Verordnungen. Illegal zu handeln ist nicht automatisch strafbar und schon gar nicht automatisch als kriminell einzustufen. Illegal zu handeln kann auch aus Unwissenheit oder fahrlässigkeit heraus geschehen, schützt aber nicht vor Strafe. Auch hier ein beispiel. Vor kurzem hat ein Nachbar sseinen Baum in seinem Garten gefällt. Was viele nicht wissen: Ab einer gewissen Höhe gibt es Rechtsvorschriften die ein Fällen des baumes nur mit einer behördlichen Zustimmung ermöglichen. Abgesehen von ein paar nachvollziehbaren Gründen wie Morschheit darfst du also keine 50 jahre alte, gesunde Eiche einfach aus ästhetischen Gründen fällen. Das gilt ja umgekehrt auch: Die Gemeinde darf nicht einfach hergehen und sagen, wir ersetzen jetzt unsere Kastanien durch Linden, und dann die große Kettensäge bestellen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jemand der etwas bei einem Versandhaus bestellt, dann arbeitslos wird und nicht bezahlen kann, erfüllt zwar seinen Teil des Vertrages niicht, handelt aber noch lange nicht illegal.


Völlig richtig und unstrittig. Er ist allerdings angehalten, seiner Informationspflicht umgehend nachzukommen und alles zumutbare zu unternehmen, um seinen Verpflichtungen nachzukommen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass eine Verletzung der gültigen AGB keine Art von Strafe seitens des Gesetzgebers nach sich zieht, sondern maximal zivilrechtliche Folgen haben könnte. Ich kann meinen Account oder Gold bei E-bay verkaufen solange ich will, ich werde kein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft erhalten.
> Welche zivilrechtlichen Folgen oder Ansprüche hieraus erwachsen könnten ist ein komplexes Feld, da halte ich mich raus



Hmm wieder so eine Definitionssache. Zivilrecht  wird ebenfalls vom Gesetzgeber gemacht.
Ob du  deinen Acc oder Gold verkaufen kannst solange du willst, hat nichts mit der Frage zu tun, ob du den Staatsanwalt fürchten mußt oder nicht. Es gibt sehr viele Dinge im Leben die wegen Geringfügikeit nicht geahndet werden. Für Firmen wie Blizzard lohnen sich auch keine Musterprozesse, Die Kostennutzungsrechnung wäre negativ. Ausnahme waren Prozesse gegen die Herstellerfirma eines Botprogramm, sowie die Klage gegen einen Goldverkäufer. Beide Prozesse wurden gewonnen.
Was mich ärgerte, sind weniger deine Aussagen, sondern die Tatsache, das sie extrem mißbraucht wurden. Du sagst XY sei nicht illegal. Das aber manche das umdrehen und behaupten nicht illegal=legal treibt einem die geistige Hutschnur ins All.
Ach übrigens: Wenn eine Sache neu ist und vonn der Gesetzgebung noch nicht definiert und genormt, so gelten die Gesetze, die am ehesten anwendbar wären.
Im Fall mit dem Acc würden man z. Bsp. auch AGBs von Spielcasinos heranziehen können.
Du spielst dort ja im eigentlichen Kasino nicht mit Bargeld sondern mit Jetons. Durch den Kauf der Jetons erhältst du das Recht (die Lizenz) das Angebot des Kasinos in vollen Umfang zu nutzen. Natürlich auch nur wenn du die Kleidungsvorschriften einhältst, die im übrigen völlig legitim sind, da ein berechtigtes Interesse des Betreibers nachgewiesen werden kann. In WoW gibts vergleichbare Vorschriften, z.Bsp. über Warden.
Die Jetons stellen also eine begrenzte Lizenz da, die immer wieder erneuert werden muß. Jetons, also die Lizenz, sind Eigentum des Casinos und dürfen von dir nur zu dem angegebenen Zweck und in klar definierten Räumlichkeiten verwendet werden. Ein Weiterverkauf der Jetons ist verboten. Diese Praxis und die ihnen zugrunde liegenden Gesetze kann man durchaus, wenn auch nicht vollständig auf WoW übertragen. Die Behauptung mancher, das der Account DEIN Eigentum ist, ist daher und aus weiteren Gründen doch sehr zu bezweifeln.
Aber ich denke nicht, das sich wirklich jemand traut ssein vermeintliches Recht einzuklagen. Wäre aber sehr spannend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (6. August 2009)

> Ein Account wär ehier zu bewerten wie ein Aktenordner den du käuflich erworben hast. Der gehört dir und du kannst mit ihm mache was du willst. Nun bist du aber kaufmann und füllst ihn mit Rechnungen, Prospekten und Preislisten. Diese unterliegen alle dem urheberrecht, heißt also, vor Weiterverkauf des Aktenordners MÜSSEN alle Dokument die sich in deinem Besitz befinden entfernt werden.
> Im Falle von WoW wäre es allenfalls noch eine sehr kleine Streitfrage, *inwieweit der ACC als solches sich dein Eigentum nennen läßt*, im Falle der Inhalte, also all deiner Chars auf allen Servern hingegen ist die Frage klar. Sie müssen definitiv vor einem Weiterverkauf gelöscht werden. So einfach ist das.
> Darum eben das Beispiel, um darauf hinzuweisen, das Dinge du du käflich erwirbst nicht automatisch dein Eigentum sind.



Gar nicht! Mit Vertragsabschluss zwischen Blizzard und dem Spieler kommt lediglich das Recht der Nutzung/Erstellung eines Accounts und der damit verbunden Sachen zustande!
Weder der Account noch die damit verbundenen Sachen (Gold,Chars etc.) gehen irgendwann in das Eigentum eines Spielers über.

Eigentümer des Spiels ist Blizzard. Eigentümer der WoW CD´s/DVD`s der Spieler. Mit den CD´s/DVD´s könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt. Mit dem Account und der damit verbundenen Sachen nicht, da wir hier nur Nutzungsrecht haben. Nutzungsrecht muss ja jetzt nicht näher erklärt werden hoffe ich. (Bsp.Wohnung)

Eigentümer:





> § 903 BgB Befugnisse des Eigentümers
> 
> Der Eigentümer einer Sache kann, soweit nicht das Gesetz oder Rechte Dritter entgegenstehen, mit der Sache nach Belieben verfahren und andere von jeder Einwirkung ausschließen.



Ich vergas noch eines:
Wer nun also den Account, Sachen die damit verbunden sind oder auch Level Service kauft/verkauft, macht sich nach deutschem Recht strafbar insofern er Sachen, die nicht sein Eigentum sind veräussert!
Die ganzen Kommentare bei Ebay von wegen "ich verkaufe nur meine Zeit die ich gebraucht habe,blablabla" sind völlig nutzlos, da hier nicht Zeit, sondern Zugangsdaten zu einer Sache verkauft werden, die einem nicht gehört.Schlicht und ergreifend.

Anders sähe es aus, wenn ich vom Eigentümer die Erlaubnis der Veräusserung seiner Sache bekäme. Aber das trifft wohl auf keinen Goldseller,Accseller o.ä. zu.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (6. August 2009)

> Du vergisst hier völlig, das das STGB den anderen Büchern quasi übergeordnet ist. Aus einer Ordnungswidrigkeit kann sehr schnell eine Straftat werden, entscheidend ist hier Art, Umfang und Absicht der Rechtswidrigkeit.



Ich lach mir echt nen Ast, spätestens damit war dann klar, das Herr Gulwar nichts weiter als ein Sprücheklopfer ist.

Das StGB steht über allen anderen Büchern, sicherlich, es steht über dem SGB, der StVO und vor allem dem GG, ist klar.

Ich frag mich echt, Ohrensammler, was du mit dem noch diskutierst, der Typ sammelt sich Fetzen und Phrasen von verschiedenen Quellen und setzt die völlig sinnentfremded zusammen.

Nur mal so am Rande, Herr Gulwar, auch wenn du es eh NIE einsehen wirst:

wenn jemand diesen meinen Namen ohne mein Einverständnis verwendet, denn es ist ein eingetragener Künstlername, dann hab ich keinerlei strafrechtlichen Möglichkeiten das zu unterbinden, sondern ausschließlich zuvilrechtliche, 

Wie soll da also das StGB über dem BGB stehen ?

Selbst wenn jemand unter der Verwendung meines Namens Straftaten begeht habe ich lediglich zivilrechtliche Möglichkeiten, auch wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft gleichzeitig strafrechtliche Maßnahmen ergreifen wird, aber nicht weil derjenige meinen Namen dabei verwendet hat, sondern weil es sich ganz einfach um Straftaten handelt.

Die einzige Mischform stellt ein kompletter Identitäsdiebstahl dar, der aber in seiner umfassenden Form fast nie vorkommt und dann von der betroffenenden Person ebenfalls nur zivilrechtlich verfolgt werden kann, selbst WENN die andere Person z. B: Kredite bei Banken aufnimmt.

Die strafrechtliche Seite entsteht dann nämlich auch erst auf der anderen Seite, nämlich der der Bank usw.

Bevor man also anderen Leuten unterstellt das sie keinerlei Rechtskenntnisse besitzen, sollte man sich erst einmal selbst die Mühe machen zu VERSTEHEN und die einfachsten Dinge auf die Reihe bekommen, zumal ich NIE behauptet habe, das AGB automatisch _komplett_ unwirksam werden, wenn eine Passage nicht gesetzeskonform ist !

So etwas kann man rechtlich gesehen als "üble Nachrede" oder "Verleumdung" bezeichnen, die ich aber selbt auch nur zivilrechtlich verfolgen könnte, obwohl sie ebenfalls strafrechtlich relevant sein könnte, je nachdem welche Bereiche davon betroffen sind, z. B. Volksverhetzung und ähnliches.

Damit aber genug, denn ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr, dummen, selbstverliebten und verblendeten Menschen Dinge immer und immer wieder erklären zu müssen und Ohrensammler, irgendwann geht auch das "ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm" nicht mehr, da reicht es dann ;-)



@ Gnorfal: hättest du dir die Mühe gemacht die letzten 4 Seiten dieses Threads zu lesen, dann hättest du dir deinen Beitrag sparen können, denn wir haben ausführlich erklärt, dass der Account _nicht_ Eigentum von Blizzard ist, zumindest nicht in Deutschland.

Es gibt zudem genug Möglichkeiten, auch rechtlich gesehen, nach denen selbst Besitzer Dinge ohne EInverständnis des Eigentümers veräußern können.

Ein Beispiel dafür sind Gegenstände, die bei einer Zwangsräumung eingelagert werden und bis zum Ablauf der Frist nicht vom Eigentümer abgeholt bzw. ausgelöst werden.
Diese können und dürfen dann vom Besitzer, egal ob das ein Gerichtsvollzieher oder der Wohnunseigentümer/verwalter ist, verkauft werden, um einen Teil der der entstandenen Kosten zu decken.

Ist nur ein Beispiel und die Fristen sind recht lang, aber es ist ein existentes und praxisnahes Beispiel.

Man sollte also nicht nur die grundlegenden Paragraphen irgendeines Gesetzbuches zitieren, sondern dann auch berücksichtigen, das es zu JEDEM Gesetzbuch Ergänzungen gegeben hat und das es Urteile gibt, die selbst dann noch nicht komplett durch die aktuellen Gesetze abgedeckt sind, ansonsten würde es auch nicht immer wieder Verfahren vor dem Verfassungsgericht geben, so als weitres Beispiel.


----------



## Gulwar (6. August 2009)

@Eysenbeiss

Mal ganz langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Sollte Eysenbeiss ein eingetragener Künstlername sein, dann wirft sich doch die Frage auf, inwieweit du gegen Urheberrechte verstoßen hast. Der Name Eysenbeiss ist eine Figur aus einer deutschen Romanserie die dort bereits vor 30 Jahren existiert hat. Du müßtest also explizit nachweisen, das dein Name keine Ableitung daraus ist. Dies zu entscheiden wäre aber eine Frage der gerichte.
Die Bedeutung des Wortes quasi kennst du sicher? Das STGB muß in seiner Gesamtheit sehr wohl QUASI als überrangig angesehen werden, da es die Möglichkeit bietet, unter Einhalt aller bestehenden Rechtswege und Vorschriften, sogar das GG in Teilen vorübergehend und widerruflich außer Kraft zu setzen. Es gibt übrigens weitere Gesetze die das können, solange bestimmte Vorraussetzungen gegeben sind. Notstandsgesetze, bestimmte Gesundheitsgesetze, Gesetze die  die Fragen nationaler Sicherheit betreffen, etc. Aktuell könnte man bei einer extremen Pandemie z.Bsp. Pflichtimpfungen anordnen, obwohl dies normalerweise eine Körperverletzung darstellen würde. Entsprechend groß sind die Diskussionen über das Vorhaben der öffentlichen Behörden, genau dies zu tun.
Das STGB greift grundsätzlich immer dann, wenn die Paragraphen und Gesetze der zunächst zuständigen Gesetzestexte nicht ausreichen und/oder eine Strafverfolgung im öffentlichen Interesse liegt. Gesetzbücher sind nicht als eigenständig zu betrachten, sondern vielfältig ineinander verwoben, so das eine Trennung nicht immer klar möglich ist. Es gibt hier sehr oft eine Kann und eine Mußentscheidung. Bekanntes Beispiel ist das Juggendstrafrecht, das z.Bsp auch noch auf einen 20jährigen angewenddet werden KANN, während das normale Strafrecht auf einen 30jährigen angewendet werden MUß. De Facto ist auch die Größe und Art der Verstöße entscheidend. Gewrebliche begangene Gesetzesverstöße sind fast ausschließlich eine Straftat, während das selbe eine Nummer kleiner lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellen kann. Auch hier ein Beispiel. Wenn du eine Tüte Müll im Wald "Entsorgst" so ist dies keine Strafttat, sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Solltest du aber den Müll aus deiner Nachbraschaft sammeln und auf diesselbe Weise entsorgen, so ist dies bereits eine Straftat, vor allem dann, wenn du auch noch Geld dafür nimmst.
Ansonsten stimme ich persönlich Gnorfal völlig zu. Die Formulierung "kleine Streitfrage" bezieht sich auf Unbtersuchungskommisionen der EU, die sich zur Zeit mit Problematiken von Onlinerollenspielen beschäftigen. Es ist allerdings nicht davon auszugehen, das dem Nutzer eines WoW Accounts weitergehende Besitz- oder gar Eigentümerrechte zugestanden werden.
Und dein Beispiel mit der Zwangsräumung zeigt genau, das sowas nur in sehr engen Grenzen und unter besonderen Umständen möglich ist. Diese besonderen Umstände liegen bei dem Nutzen eines WoW Accounts nicht vor. Es gibt also keine wirkliche rechtliche Grundlage, warum du eine Spiellizenz und alle damit verbundenen Rechte als Grundlage benutzt, um daraus irgendwelche Eigentumsrechte abzuleiten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. August 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Das STGB muß in seiner Gesamtheit sehr wohl QUASI als überrangig angesehen werden, da es die Möglichkeit bietet, unter Einhalt aller bestehenden Rechtswege und Vorschriften, sogar das GG in Teilen vorübergehend und widerruflich außer Kraft zu setzen.



ich bin ja lernfähig, daher hätte ich dafür gern ein sehr konkretes Beispiel!



Gulwar schrieb:


> Aktuell könnte man bei einer extremen Pandemie z.Bsp. Pflichtimpfungen anordnen, obwohl dies normalerweise eine Körperverletzung darstellen würde.



Ja man kann in das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrheit eingreifen, aber doch nicht weil das StGB es so bestimmt. Im Gegenteil, hier wird nicht das GG außer Kraft Gesetzt sondern grade das StGB, da man die impfende Behörde ja sonst bestrafen müsste



Gulwar schrieb:


> Das STGB greift grundsätzlich immer dann, wenn die Paragraphen und Gesetze der zunächst zuständigen Gesetzestexte nicht ausreichen und/oder eine Strafverfolgung im öffentlichen Interesse liegt.



NEIN (richtig ist das ein Staatsanwalt das öffentliche Interesse bejahen muss bevor es zu einer Anlage kommt, der Rest ist sehr falsch)



Gulwar schrieb:


> Gesetzbücher sind nicht als eigenständig zu betrachten, sondern vielfältig ineinander verwoben, so das eine Trennung nicht immer klar möglich ist.



NEIN. Sie sind klar von einander getrennt und nicht mit einander verwoben.



Gulwar schrieb:


> Es gibt hier sehr oft eine Kann und eine Mußentscheidung. Bekanntes Beispiel ist das Juggendstrafrecht, das z.Bsp auch noch auf einen 20jährigen angewenddet werden KANN, während das normale Strafrecht auf einen 30jährigen angewendet werden MUß.



jetzt wirst du vollständig wirr!!!
Das Jugendstrafrecht (welches auch zum Strafrecht gehört), kann nur bis zum Alter von 20 Jahren angewendet werden. (Wichtig ist allerdings das Alter zum Tatzeitpunkt) es kann also auch ein 80 jähriger nach Jugendstrafrecht verurteilt werden, dazu muss er aber zum Tatzeitpunkt 20 oder jünger gewesen sein.
Kann, soll und muss Entscheidungen gibt es in vielen Bereichen. Im Strafgesetzt ist das der Handlungsspielraum des Richters und hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun das irgendwelche Gesetzte nicht klar sind.



Gulwar schrieb:


> De Facto ist auch die Größe und Art der Verstöße entscheidend. Gewrebliche begangene Gesetzesverstöße sind fast ausschließlich eine Straftat, während das selbe eine Nummer kleiner lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellen kann. Auch hier ein Beispiel. Wenn du eine Tüte Müll im Wald "Entsorgst" so ist dies keine Strafttat, sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.



Was willst du damit sagen?
Rechtssystematisch gehört das Ordnungswidrigkeitenrecht zum Strafrecht.
Selbstverständlich unterscheidet der Gesetzgeber das Strafmaß nach der Schwere des Deliktes....und....?


----------



## Gulwar (6. August 2009)

Erstmal vorneweg Wenn du Formulierungen haben willst, die einer rechtlichen Betrachtung standhalten würden, dann bist du hier im falschen Forum. Du interpretiesrt die Dinge ausschließlich in deinem Sinne, was der Rechtsauffassung teilweise erheblich widerspricht.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich bin ja lernfähig, daher hätte ich dafür gern ein sehr konkretes Beispiel!



Siehe z.Bsp die Punkte 2 der Paragraphen 2, 5, 8, 10 und 11 in denen die Einschränkung der Grundrechte sogar ausdrücklich erwähnt wird. Allerdings unterliegen alle Grundrechte Beschränkungen, nämlich dann wenn die Rechte anderer oder die Rechte des Staates beeinträchtigt sind. 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja man kann in das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrheit eingreifen, aber doch nicht weil das StGB es so bestimmt. Im Gegenteil, hier wird nicht das GG außer Kraft Gesetzt sondern grade das StGB, da man die impfende Behörde ja sonst bestrafen müsste


Und wieder irrst du: Hier werden sowohl das GG sowie das STGB außer Kraft gesetzt. Zumindest scheinbar.
Das Grundgesetz garantiert die körperliche Unversehrtheit, die hier für alle Staatsdiener im öffentlichen Interesse außer Kraft gesetzt wird. Das STGB wird außer Kraft gesetzt, da von der Pflicht zur Strafverfolgung in diesem Fall abgesehen wird. Die Außerkraftsetzung ist deswegen aber nur scheinbar, weil Paragraphen genau regeln, wann und unter welchen Umständen dies so ist. Von einer wirklichen Außerkraftsetzun kann also gar nicht die Rede sein. Im Gegenteil, bei einer Anzeige oder anderen Verdachtsmomenten sind die entsprechenden Behörden verpflichtet festzustellen, inwieweit die Inanspruchnahme der Ausnahmeparagraphen rechtens war. Im übriggen können immer nur Paragraphen VORÜBERGEHEND Außer Kraft gesetzt werden, die mit der Sache unmittelbar zu tun haben.




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> NEIN (richtig ist das ein Staatsanwalt das öffentliche Interesse bejahen muss bevor es zu einer Anlage kommt, der Rest ist sehr falsch)


Wenn wir schon kleinlich sind, dann auch Richtig. Über die Zulässigkeit einer Anklage entscheidet nicht der Staatsanwalt, sondern der Richter. Und lediglich der Richter entscheidet darüber gegen welche Paragraphen aus welchen Gesetzestexten verstoßen wurde, also dementsprechend auch, welches Gesetzbuch zur Anwendung kommt. Der Staatsanwalt kann ebenso wie verteidiger seine Rechtsauffassung darlegen, mehr nicht. gegen die Entscheidung eines Staatsanwaltes eine Anklage nicht zu erheben, weil seiner Meinung nach nicht im öffentlich Interesse, kann Klage erhoben werden.




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> NEIN. Sie sind klar von einander getrennt und nicht mit einander verwoben.


Das GG steht über allem, kann aber vom STGB und von sich selbst außer Kraft gesetzt werden, das STGB beeinflußt ebenso das BGB wie auch das HGB, BGB und HGB sind ebenfalls nicht klar voneinander zu trennen und gerade im Internationalen Recht können alle Gesetzbücher Anwendung finden. Von europäischen Rechtsvorschriften gar nicht zu reden. und da sagst du, Gestze seien nicht miteinander verwoben? Ein Geisterfahrer kann wegen der Verletzung der STVO angeklagt werden, wegen fahrlässiger Tötung durch das STGB, er kann zivilrechtlich auf Schadensersatz verklagt werden durch das BGB  Das die Prozesse dann getrennt verhandelt werden können, ist eine völlig andere Sache. Als letztes: Trenn bitte mal das GG von den anderen




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> jetzt wirst du vollständig wirr!!!
> Das Jugendstrafrecht (welches auch zum Strafrecht gehört), kann nur bis zum Alter von 20 Jahren angewendet werden. (Wichtig ist allerdings das Alter zum Tatzeitpunkt) es kann also auch ein 80 jähriger nach Jugendstrafrecht verurteilt werden, dazu muss er aber zum Tatzeitpunkt 20 oder jünger gewesen sein.
> Kann, soll und muss Entscheidungen gibt es in vielen Bereichen. Im Strafgesetzt ist das der Handlungsspielraum des Richters und hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun das irgendwelche Gesetzte nicht klar sind.


Wie du richtig schreibst, ist das Alter zum Tatzeitpunkt entscheidend. Und viele gesetze sind in der tat nicht klar, gerade deswegen hat das Verfassungsgericht mehr zu tun denn je. Handlungsspielraum hat der Richter meist nur beim Strafmaß, aber warum meinst du gibt es Urteilsbegründungen? Jede Entscheidung muß wohl begründet sein. So wird öfters mal ein Urteil von höherer Instanz kassiert, weil z.Bsp. Strafmaß und Urteilsbegründung nicht übereinstimmen. Wenn also z.Bsp. mildernde Umstände anerkannt werden, müssen diese zwingend in das Urteil einfließen. Soviel zum handlungsspielraum eines Richters




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen?
> Rechtssystematisch gehört das Ordnungswidrigkeitenrecht zum Strafrecht.
> Selbstverständlich unterscheidet der Gesetzgeber das Strafmaß nach der Schwere des Deliktes....und....?


Das ist der immer noch springende Punkt.  Rechtswidrigkeiten müsssen nicht strafrechtlich relevant sein um widerrechtlich zu sein. Dementsprechend ist deine behauptung das Gold- und Acc-verkäufe nicht Illegal seien einfach nur falsch.

Ansonsten schlage ich vor, das wir das Thema beenden, da ich doch sehr bezweifle, das wir hier zu irgendeinem Konsenz kommen. Viele, und nein ich meine nicht dich persönlich jetzt, interpretieren das Recht in ihrem Sinne. Sogar Anwälte tun dies. Ein Goldverkäufer ist gegenüber rechtlichen Belehrungen völlig resistent, auch ein ACC-verkäufer wird im Normalfall die Illegalität seines Handelns einsehen. Und falls nicht alles so läuft wie erwartet ist Blizzard schuld, die Richter korrupt, der Staatsanwalt dumm, der verteidiger unfähig und die Welt generell böse.


----------



## Wolsger (6. August 2009)

Mal ne Zwischenfrage, die Firma hat Ihren Sitz doch im Ausland, was will man da mit deutschen Gesetzen?
Was den Datenschutz betrifft :"Eine Zuständigkeit deutscher Behörden für Internetangebote außereuropäischer Unternehmen ist nur dann gegeben, wenn diese eine Niederlassung in Deutschland haben."
Also kann Blizz hier die Sau rauslassen, oder versteh ich was falsch?


----------



## krutoi (6. August 2009)

zu schade nur, dass dies so ziemlich garnichts bringen wird nächste woche kommt eh der nächste an der den selben alten müll erzählt. dummheit verbreitet sich halt wie ein lauffeuer.

das selbe kenne ich von der arbeit. ich arbeite als kaufmann im einzelhandel. und so oft wie ich den leuten schon erklärt habe das es dieses "14 tage rückgaberecht" im einzelhandel nicht gibt, sollte man eigentlich meinen, dass auch der letzte schwachkopf es begriffen hat. aber nein jede woche kommt ein neuer idiot an der von seinem "rückgaberecht" gebrauch machen will. -.-


----------



## sympathisant (6. August 2009)

wohl wahr ... 

aber da es genug geschäfte geben, die damit werben musst du es wohl weiter erklären.

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitun...0145/index.html


----------



## Gulwar (6. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wohl wahr ...
> 
> aber da es genug geschäfte geben, die damit werben musst du es wohl weiter erklären.
> 
> http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitun...0145/index.html



Zwecklos, ebenso wie zu versuchen den Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung zu erklären. man glaubt, was man glauben will. Die Zahl der Irrtümer und Halbwahrheiten übersteigt die Anzahl der tatsächlichen Gesetze um ein millionenfaches. Der Kampf gegen Windmühlen verspricht mehr Erfolg.

@Wolsger
Entscheidend ist ausschließlich dein Wohnort. es gelten immer die AGB, die an deinem Wohnort gültig sind.
Ausnahme: Grenzgänger. Wenn du etwas in Frankreich kaufst und mitnimmst nach Deutschland ist dies nicht automatisch so, wenn z.Bsp. die Ware nicht in Deutschland vertrieben wird.


----------



## Wolsger (6. August 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Zwecklos, ebenso wie zu versuchen den Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung zu erklären. man glaubt, was man glauben will. Die Zahl der Irrtümer und Halbwahrheiten übersteigt die Anzahl der tatsächlichen Gesetze um ein millionenfaches. Der Kampf gegen Windmühlen verspricht mehr Erfolg.
> 
> @Wolsger
> Entscheidend ist ausschließlich dein Wohnort. es gelten immer die AGB, die an deinem Wohnort gültig sind.
> Ausnahme: Grenzgänger. Wenn du etwas in Frankreich kaufst und mitnimmst nach Deutschlang ist dies nicht automatisch so, wenn z.Bsp. die Ware nicht in Deutschland vertrieben wird.



Dann weist Du es wieder mal besser als der Datenschutz selbst.
Habe nachgefragt und die können/dürfen Blizzard nicht beurteilen
da die Firma im Ausland liegt.


----------



## Gulwar (6. August 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Dann weist Du es wieder mal besser als der Datenschutz selbst.
> Habe nachgefragt und die können/dürfen Blizzard nicht beurteilen
> da die Firma im Ausland liegt.


OK. Ich muß ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich deine Frage falsch verstanden und auf die AGB bezogen habe. Shit happens
Natürlich ist der Datenschutz in Frankreich hier zuständig. Was die Daten angeht, die in die USA übermittelt werden - keine Ahnung.

Nachtrag: Auszug aus den Nutzungsbestimmungen

1. Blizzard Entertainment nimmt den Schutz personenbezogener Daten seiner Benutzer sehr ernst und verpflichtet sich zur Einhaltung sämtlicher damit verbundenen geltenden Gesetze, einschließlich der Richtlinie 95/46/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 24. Oktober 1995 zum Schutz natürlicher Personen bei der Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten und zum freien Datenverkehr sowie sonstiger einschlägiger in Ihrem Wohnsitzstaat gültigen Rechtsvorschriften und gesetzlichen Bestimmungen.

Diese Verpflichtung ist rechtsverbindlich.
Du kannst jederzeit durch eine Anfrage beim Datenschutzbeauftragten, bzw. Online-Datenschutzbeauftragten die Zuständigkeit klären lassen.  Für die Einhaltung abweichender datenschutzgesetze in der EU ist sehr wohl der nationale Datenschutz verantwortlich. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, das es keine wirklich relevanten Unterschiede gibt. Daher erklärt sich die deutsche Behörde natürlich für nicht zuständig. Du kannst dich aber im zweifelsfall jederzeit an die französische, oder die europäische Behörde wenden. Die Auskunftspflicht besteht für alle.


----------



## EPoker (6. August 2009)

/vote 4 Sticky
/vote 4 Ohrensammler 

thx für den Post =)


----------

